# Darla's official foaling thread.



## jessj (Aug 7, 2011)

the back story for Darla is in a thread titled hello from a newbie, and I will try to repost it here in a bit....but I have a quick question first. darla had an uneventful night, just stood around and slept. I turned her out at about 6:30 this morning as usual, and she has been grazing ever since. I have been trying not to disturb her only checking on her every hour or so. I went out a few minutes ago to find a lots of tail swishing, belly nudging, and pacing. she would walk a little bit then stop and graze for a few seconds then walk more. ( she was walking very fast and in a zig zag pattern) then she started running she would run across the pasture nudge her belly or rub on the fence and run some more. she did that for several minutes, then went to the barn and into her stall. She is standing there now with just the occasional belly nudge. could be labor? p s for those that don't know the backstory she is a maiden mare.... sorry if this is sloppy... posting from my cell!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like she could be in labour, keep an eye on her from a distance so that you don't disturb her.

Keep us updated


----------



## jessj (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm hiding.....but watching her like a hawk! So far just more belly kicks/nudges and tail swishing...


----------



## jessj (Aug 7, 2011)

I also looked her over really well for bee stings just in case... She is still very grumpy and wouldnt let me check certain areas..but I didnt find anything.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck hope it all goes well and you get to experiance the fantasic miracle of a new life begining


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

do you have many bees there then ?


----------



## jessj (Aug 7, 2011)

The bees aren't horrible, but tons of wasps.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

What is she doing now?


----------



## jessj (Aug 7, 2011)

She stood in her stall for a long time. She went back into the pasture a few minutes ago and she is grazing now. Lots of tail swishing and belly kicking tho. I dont know what she is doing! I am going to try to get another pic of her vulva...but not counting on it. She has started getting really grumpy when I lift her tail.... She even tried to kick at me once! I popped her little rump and told her no.... But its really not worth the hassle! I do want you guys to see it and give me your opinion tho...it is really loose!


----------



## jessj (Aug 7, 2011)

She went back into her stall for a few minutes. Now she has come back outside to stand in the shade and rub her booty on the fence every few minutes.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

I am off to bed now, I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling and a healthy baby if she goes whilst I am asleep


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 7, 2011)

Im excited to see the foal!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed you get your foal sooner rather then later.

Oh and if you need more pics posted you can just email and I will put them up for you.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck, hope all goes well if she chooses to foal tonight. Maybe she's just trying to get the foal in position, but at least she is happy to return to her stable regularly, so should be easy to get her in/shut her in if you see things progressing.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

sounds like she is getting close



very exciting!!

praying for safe and happy foaling for you and Darla!!





Renee GO TO BED!! I see you lurking here!!


----------



## wildoak (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like labor, but then again I've had mares do this off and on for several days before they foal. Hope for your sake this is the real deal LOL.

Jan


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

How is everything going?? Have you got a little foal yet???


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

No baby yet! I noticed when I put her in her stall for the night that her belly looked different. not sure how to describe it except maybe rounder?? have been checking on her every 2 hours, and so far she has just been sleeping. this time I actually went into the barn( I can see into her stall from my carport so I have been doing that as not to disturb her) she woke up and started pacing with a few belly nudges and a lot of yawning. Went back to the carport to watch her for a bit....and she went back to sleep! Will check her again in about an hour or so... Off to check Suzies thread now, then a few minutes sleep!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

How are things going? This mare watching is exhausting business isn't it? By 'rounder' do you mean 'lower' like dropping underneath? This is a good sign if so - she's getting closer and the foal is getting in position.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

tomorrow if you dont have a foal can you send us some piccies?? please?? you know me I love the pictures!! oh and if you do have a foal then we DEMAND pictures!! hehe well I do at least of course once you have caught up on some much needed sleep!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol...i will be at work tomorrow so I will post pics either way! Still about 30min. until my next "scheduled" time to check on her but the dogs were barking so I had a peek....the silly mare is still sleeping. Come on little miss spotty spot mcspotterson.....arent u ready for your world debut yet?? did anyone ever seen the episode of seinfeld where is elaine ticks off the soup guy and he won't let her have soup? He keeps saying "no soup for you!" (with a german accent). every time I go to the barn in there is no foal I hear that voice saying .....no filly for you


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

haha I remember that epsiode!! I am exactly the same LOL

well I hope that both Suzie and your girl don't foal at the same time, cos we both want the filly fairy to come and its a bit far to travel from Alabama to Australia in a few hours!! LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

Just checked again...some yawning amd pawing and upper lip lifting (i know what that is called but it is 2:30am and it wont come to me) and a couple of times she did a kneeling stretch thing with her front legs straight out in front and her booty up in the air. Just standing quietly now... With my luck she is probably going back to sleep now. (No filly for you!)


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

haha flheming(except I can't spell it right LOL)

sounds promising!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

She is down sternal....not really like lets have a baby down....more like lets have a nap down. Just a few belly nudges and thats all. Maybe she is trying to get all of this rest so she can deliver a breakfast baby!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol...i knew it was something that sounded gross and head cold like...just couldnt think of it.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

haha yep


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope Darla hasnt been reading Peanut and Suzies thread lol.

I hope she foals for you soon. Must be hard going in and out all night


----------



## Wings (Aug 8, 2011)

Fingers crossed that it all goes smooth!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

just went out to turn darla out for the day. decided to get cassie a few new pics and a sample of milk for a test while I was there. when I milked her this thick off white stringy stuff came out with the regular milk. I took pic of it and will post when I get to work.... Anbody has this happened before????


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

was it sticky???


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

It has been sticky for days....but I didn't even touch it this time. According to test calcium is good but ph is still way too high. The stringy things are still in the cup they make strings between my fingers when I test it...but not super sticky.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

These were all taken this morning. The stuff in the syringe, and in the cup is her milk. She doesnt like having pics taken of her "girly bits" so they aren't great...sorry! I think her vulva is actually looser in person...she starts dancing around every time i try to take a pic. I will post some older pics below.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

These are from last thursday.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

a little over two weeks ago


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

It is really strange how her tummy is getting smaller and smaller as the weeks go by, looking at her tummy now she doesn't really look pregnant at all



As for her milk I can't help as I have never seen it like that, hopefully one of the more experienced breeders will read this thread and help.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi is she a maiden mare and do you now her due date..


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

She is a maiden mare and I dont know a due date. She was bred when I bought her. They just had her in the pasture with a stud.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

She seems to have lost quite a bit of wait on her neck too, what are you feeding her and how much? It looks like you might want to increase it.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

She was on pasture only when she came to me. I have really good pasture, but I have been giving her hay at night when she stalled. I havent started her on grain yet. I have omolene, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets, that I plan to start her on. I havent started it yet because 1st stage of labor and colic are very similar, and I dont want to colic her and think she is in labor.



My reasoning behind not starting the grain yet probably will sound crazy to every one else but makes sense in my head...lol. I do have a mineral block out for her and she LOVES it. I think her neck looks slimmer in the new pics because her head is up and stretched out scrathing on the fence post, and in the older pics her head is down grazing.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I want to start her slowly...how much would you reccomend to start?


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

does anyone have any idea about the stringy looking stuff in her milk?


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

This is her today too..just less stretched out than the other pic (she was stretching up trying to rub her head)


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

and another one from today with her head down.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

jessy she is definitely loosing wait, you need to start her on grain immediately. I would start her off with a small amount and build it up, 3- 4 times a day would be good, omolene, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets sound perfect.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree she is looking less and less pregnant as the pics progress and it could be she is not getting enough to maintain herself and baby. The foal will take everything right now.

When my mare was so sick the first yr I had her she went to skin and bone as she was slow to eat and she was in the last couple of months of her pregnancy and for a finish she didnt even look pregnant and looked like an abuse case. The vet had handled her and thats the only way we knew she was in foal. Rosie had developed Hyperlypemia and it took a lot of care to get her back to healthy but between myself and the vet working together we got her there.

But you would never have believed she was in foal and that she was so close. She had a perfectly healthy normal sized colt.

What you could do is give her small feeds a few times a day - maybe break it into breakfast, lunch and dinner and as she gets used to it you could up the quantity.

As for the strings in her milk I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just getting ready to run by the house and check on her anyway. I will go ahead and feed her now. how much of each to start with ....maybe a cup each?


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

and what do you think about adding some boss to it ???


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a kitchen scale I can weigh it if I need to


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2011)

jessj said:


> and what do you think about adding some boss to it ???


If you are going to feed her the other things mentioned, I don't know that she'd need the BOSS, but if you have it on hand and want to try it, see if she likes it. When I was feeding BOSS to the minis, mine are mostly B-size, I gave them 1/4 cup daily (any more and they gained weight, I was just using it for shining coats - and if you feed very much of it you need to balance the minerals in it).


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I fed her 2cups of omolene mare & foal, 1 cup of beet pulp shreds, 1 cup of alfalfa pellets, and 1/4 cup of boss. She didnt eat all of it. I put her in her stall to feed her (so the chickens wouldnt try to steal it!) She ate most of it then went and stood in the corner for a while then came back and nibbled some more. I had to get back to work so I opened the gate after that. She went out in to the pasture. Maybe she will go back and finish it!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

My office is about 10 minutes...but I am the supervisor of animal control and the animal cruelty investigator for our county...so pretty much i am the boss and can arrange it so that I am always either at my desk or in her area




. I try to go by and check on her at least every 2 hours...more often if im not too busy. I'm thinking about getting a barn cam...but it wouldnt do much good since she is out to pasture all day. And my house got hit by lightening a couple of weeks ago and killed my internet. They are still trying to get it fixed... so it REALLY wouldnt do any good right now! I have seen some of those "nanny cam" baby monitors that you can check in on from your cell phone. I wonder if that would work...i could at least use it at night so that I dont have to actually get up and go outside when I check on her every 1-2 hours. I could just look at the monitor and go back to sleep!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

oh! i almost forgot to add! when i fed her I noticed a fresh poop in her stall. I cleaned it this morning and there was an extra poop then (she ALWAYS has 4 poops a night, but last night had 5). It wasnt runny or cow pie, but it did seem to be a slightly different color. And how crazy is it that she would come all the way back to her stall from the pasture to poop? Her pasture is about an acre and is about twice as long as it is wide, and she usually hangs out on the far end in the morning. Silly girl. I wish that someone had an idea about the stringy stuff in her milk. Her udder wasnt hot or hard. It has got me worried! Thanks everyone for all of your help! I have had quarter horses my whole life, but this little mini girl has me on egg shells! You guys are awesome...it really does help calm my nerves knowing that you all are here too help if I need it!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done for being so attentive, it means so much to us on here to see people willing to learn. These little girls are nothing like big horses and it takes a while to adjust to their need.








Why don't you try giving your vet a ring and ask about the stringy milk? I would help if I could but I have no idea.

Pooing in the stall makes it quicker to clean



at least you don't have to walk the whole pasture hunting for it


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just thinking a few minutes ago that I may try to call my vet. I work with a small animal vet all the time for my job. (i am in his office at least 3 xs a week). He has helped me with horses a few times, and is very knowledgeable. I may call him first...he will drop by and see her for free!

ps... i never clean up poo in the pasture...the chickens have it all broken up and scattered before it hits the ground good


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 8, 2011)

From surfing around under "udder milk clog stringy milk" looks like it could be pointing possibly to the starting of mastitis.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

Might be a good idea to have her looked at by the vet - it might put your mind at rest.

I cant remember if you said anything about her worming. Might be worth giving her an ivermectin wormer just in case she has a worm burden drawing off her too.


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I wormed her the day she got here!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

If you dont know the worming history of a horse then my vet always tells me to worm and worm again in 2 wks. Its just to cover any new horse that you get.

I have bought from reputable breeders so I trust what they tell me so worm when they are due and then work towards getting them on the same schedule as my own.

But I got a colt one yr from a farmer that was about a yr old (although he wasnt sure) and he was so weak and such a pot belly that I knew he had a worm burden so he was wormed as per my vets suggestion (that and a lot of antibiotics and feed and iron supplements) he bounced back.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 8, 2011)

I would have to agree w/Karina that 1 dose isnt always enough but you dont want to do if too much to fast or you end up w/another can of worms ...no pun intended.

Also knowing what types of worms for your region and the season or when you are administering them also makes a diffence. No single wormers cover all worms. And some of the gentle wormers..Safe guard for example I've been known to give several dosages over a period of time. JMO and Im not saying your horse even has worm but they do have tests that you can send out and will tell you just what your horses have or dont have...of course your vet can also do the test. Good luck w/her...love her dark color BTW


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

I did a bit of research too and it looks like "stringy" milk could be what comes before colostrum

" Waxing most often occurs 24 to 48 hours before foaling, and is that process in which a variable-sized, horn-colored waxy substance forms at the end of each teat. The waxy substance remains for 12 to 24 hours, then softens and falls away in a viscous stringy form. Then milk (colostrum) begins to drip from the teats. 

Here is the link to the whole article: 

http://www.twhbea.com/voice/HowTo/guideToFoaling.htm


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 8, 2011)

Great Work Detective Renee






I need to read the article now!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

I read that link and it is very interesting. My vet friend was busy, but I left a message to call me back. Her udder isnt hot or hard, so hopefully it isnt mastits. I hope it is colostrum! I am ready for a baby! I read somewhere else before about the colostrum being very stringy, but cant find the link!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

This is what I saw before.... just wish there were pics to compare!

To check the consistency, take your other hand's index finger and dip it in the milk. Press your thumb to the milk on your index finger to see if it is tacky or stringy (leaves a string between the two fingers when you pull them apart.)

Colostrum is a milky color, very sweet and very sticky and stringy. (Not necessarily thick. I’ve had some mares have a gel type milk that is very thick, but it is not colostrum.) The first time that you taste colostrum, you will notice the sweetness and it will stand out in your mind. The mare will probably foal within 48 hours from the time she produces the colostrum.

http://www.equestriandays.com/testing-mares-milk.shtml


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting articles - both of them. But I think you need to get your vet friend out to give her the once over anyway - would set your mind at rest. Also you could get a sample of her dung sent off to be tested to tell you exactly how she stands for worms. I dont think you should try worming her again this close to her foaling, but a dose of ivermectin within a few hours of foaling will help and also protect the foal from gaining worms from her milk. Dont, whatever your vet says, use Quest wormer on her.

Good luck and please tell us what the vet says, should you decide to call him/her.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 8, 2011)

Any changes in Darla this evening?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if you are out in the barn watching your new foal


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

hopefully!!!



can't wait to see pics if you do have a new foal!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 9, 2011)

looking for an update too


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm sorry it took me so long to post! I had an allergic reaction yesterday (not sure what to, i am allergic to everything!) and zonked out on benadryl for a while. Then when I woke up my phone was dead. I did spend half the night watching for a foal though! Still no spotted baby, but she sure acted like it all night! She was up and down all night. Lots of yawning, belly nudging, pacing, and just being uncomfortable. I talked to the vet. Her milk hasnt looked like that again and she has no other symptoms, so he's doesnt think mastitis would be the problem. He is gonna come by and look at her for me tho. I am gonna post pics of her milk from this morning. It has gotten thicker. I milked her into a black cup and it looked white and then I transfered some to a white cup and it looked yellow? I only got a few pics because i slept late and was in a rush! They are mostly of her udder/ milk/ vulva. Ya'll let me know what you think (be honest it wont hurt my feelings) does she look ready?


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 9, 2011)

Its hard to know especially as she is so neat but she could go anytime. Did you test the milk?

Hopefully the vet can give you a better idea when he sees her.


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

i did test the milk. calcium is still high enough, ph has dropped some, but still too high. this is my first time using test strips. when the ph starts dropping does it do it quickly or over a few days or does it vary from mare to mare? Also i dont think that i have mentioned on this thread that she is a little bigger girl. She is 36in.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck..make sure the camera is charged n ready to go (i forgot)..im sure the filly fairy will be heading your way soon


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

I know that you cant go on milk color alone...but her milk looks so ready!!! Maybe the ph will drop quickly...i dont remember the # it is now.... 7.something (i just look at the colors) And her udder in the area where her teats are was already pretty well developed, but it has filled out in front and behind alot more in just the last few days. I am going to check on her in a few minutes!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Its a real worry all the waiting and wondering and theyr all so different..i took a picture of my mares udder to show everyone here see what they thought she had the baby 3 hours later


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

wow! what an udder! thanks for the pic lindy. just curious is this a maiden mare or has she foaled before?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Shes foaled before once with me not sure if she had any before that.. I dont think so from what i could find out from her previous owners..she had a large udder last time too and filled up about 4 weeks before she foaled


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

I think her Hooha has a bit to go yet, maybe a couple of days yet. My mare followed the rules on the milk strips and dropped from 7,0 over 10 days and when she got to 6,0 she foaled a few hours later.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont think she looks quite ready to foal yet (of course this doesn't mean that she wont foal any minute!LOL!!), but you are quite right, she has lost weight. You need to go and get a good quality mare and foal feed and start her on it right away. She could be a mare who is going to put her 'all' into her foal - losing weight in the last few weeks as she 'feeds/puts everything' into her growing foal, and once she foals, she may well continue this via her milk supply - meaning she will lose more weight unless she is well supplimented with extra rations herself. I know you said you had plenty of grass, but it may not be of the 'quality' to support her during these last few weeks.

You are doing really well managing to keep a watch on her, particularly at nights. I think that all her 'antics' (butt rubbing, biting her sides etc) may be because she is trying to get the foal into the right position - a lot of mares behave like this close to foaling.

It will be good for your vet friend to have a look at her, then he/she will be ready for your call as she foals if needed. Keep that mobile fully charged at all times - you will not have time to run for a house phone! Is there someone willing to 'rush' to your side if it looks as though she's going to foal. It ALWAYS helps to have a second person there, even just for moral support!

Good luck - dont forget to let us know what your vet friend says.


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

her "hooha" looks looser when she is standing in the pasture swatting flies...she doesnt like me to lift her taill and tightens up when i do



. i wish i could get a good pic of it when she has it relaxed! i think that i may have found her original owner! I tried to call them. Im gonna see if they have any idea about when she may have been bred. (the person i got her from only had her for about 3months) I'm not super optomistic that they will know. The person that i got her from just said that she was running with a leopard app when he got her. Lindy - i finally made it back to my office so i can see your pic better. I don't know how to phrase this in horse terms so I will put it in goat terms (cause thats what i know) your mare has really awesome side attachments on her udder! Darla's udder seems to be more pendulous (sp?). When your mare started bagging up was it always wide like that or did it start out pendulous then get wider and more tucked up as it filled? does that question make sense? Thanks for everyone's help! Yall are amazing!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 9, 2011)

I too would think she has at least a few more days perhaps week anyway. On Lindi's mare her nipples are really pointing down and far apart...just like PN, the last couple days. Prior to that they pointed down and I thought it looked like a go untill I looked the day before foaling and then they were far apart.Your mare's still seem to close and not straight down enough IMO. Im sure thats not how it always is but it was for PN and other photos I have seen. Also PN stayed at 6.4 for almost 10 days then 6.0 for almost 24 hrs.

how is she enjoying her new diet...she must be loving you now. I hope all goes well and will continue to follow her progress.

On another note, Im sure she will give a beautiful baby but if its not meant to be at this time I think you taking over her care and keeping up with her needs and giving her daily love ....she is going to be one happy girl and in the big scheme of things thats all we really want! Healthy,Happy and much loved animals!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

I started her on omolene mare and foal 2 cups/ beet pulp shreds 1cup/ alfalfa pellets 1cup/ BOSS 1/4 cup yesterday. I think i have it managed so that i can easily feed her 4 times a day (6am, 11am, 4pm, 9pm) plus her hay and pasture. I will gradually increase the portions. My husband is there with me to help at night. He has never been around horses at all, but he is an extra set of hands!

Darn it Anna! I was really hoping you would tell me that i needed to go back home right now cause the baby was about to fall out at any second!



guess ill keep waiting and





ps... just as a side note.... i looked and looked for a good head shot of darla for my avaitor, but couldnt find one. So i finally just put a pic of myself there. I know that I look about 15yrs old, but i really am 30yr old!



:BigGrin People always think that I am my daughter's big sister!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 9, 2011)

Its a great picture...and Arent the non-horsey husbands the best.They fall for anything...yes honey I swear...we have to have all these things for foaling, really we do!! Even a blue bucket!!...just in case...do not let your hubby get a blue bucket no matter what!!! very bad omen!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 9, 2011)

Uh oh.. does blue bucket mean an omen for the foaling of a colt or something else??


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

lol....we have a green bucket! wander what that is an omen for?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

She started to bag up the begining of may but it was loose aroungd the edges and the teats were still pointing inwards not touching but not pointing straight down like they are in that picture..her bag would fill up at night when i put her to bed and go down alot during the day and be loose again..it filled out and stayed big during the last 3/4 weeks teats pointing straight down..i also noticed the last few days before she delivered that the foal was no longer moving around..i saw no movement at all..where as the weeks before i saw big kicks and twiches..i mentioned it to everyone here they said that was normal towards the end..im so glad i did as i was about to call the vet..something else i did notice was that she flirted alot with my stallion through the fence in the hours running up to delivery..not sure if thats normal..maybe shes just a tart


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha whats the bucket storey then?? I have black buckets 





Oh geez I just remembered my non horsey husband bought a new bucket home for me that was blue..i decided not to use it as my grandaughter thought it made a great house for her dollies



its still in her play house i think


----------



## MeganH (Aug 9, 2011)

We got a blue bucket for Ricky's grooming bucket over the weekend. He's not coming home for a few weeks so we haven't used it yet





The blue buckets were $1.00 cheaper then the others lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 9, 2011)

Silly story really.

when i was setting up the new stall I bought a new pink bucket and I made a joke to my husband that i bought a pink one for good luck and that b/c it was pink Peanut would give us a filly. Several days later i went to feed and there was a light blue new bucket in its place ....mm. I went in the house and asked non horsey husband and he said he bought it because he wanted his own good luck charm b/c he wanted a colt!! so for the first week we kept taking each other buckets away and replacing w/what we wanted.....finally the pink got to stay..i was scared of Diane...it didnt help...Peanut gave me a colt


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

I am glad you mentioned her udder bc I thought it looked like a goats udder but wasn't sure if you would get upset. Heh I have saggy boobs too. ROFL


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

a very handsome colt tho!



I watch him at work when i need a minute to recoop....always makes me smile! I have him/peanut and suzie up all the time so i can just click over to them!

maybe green is good for a filly....its the color of money and you need money to shop and chicks love to shop...right? (i am trying to justify the green bucket so the filly fairy will see fit to stop at my house!)


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

lol eagle! I promise you are not going to hurt my feelings! She does have a goat udder...and not even a good goat udder. I used to have nigerian dwarf dairy goats (i made soap) and I never would have bought a goat with an udder that pendulous! It has no side attachments! Poor little Darla...i just tell her how pretty she is and dont mention the udder in front of her



.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL Heidi the changing of the buckets is too funny.

You know udders can change in the blink of an eye and throw in the mini factor AND the maiden factor then its adds up to anyones guess.

It cant be easy getting up several time through the night checking on her.

You know what they say about a watched kettle but then you need to watch it in case it boils over - you just cant win LOL.


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been getting up at 10, 12, 2, and 4 ....your right it's not easy. I am so grumpy husband is ready to shoot me!!! I am so scared that she is going to go into labor and have problems while I am sleeping...i keep thinking about putting up a barn cam and setting up mare stare, but my luck she would foal the day before it got set up! I called the internet company today they still haven't got it fixed....so it wouldnt work right now anyway.


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

I did talk to the original owner today. she is definitely a maiden mare. he had her for about 2 years and she is 3 or 4 years old... I already knew that from her teeth so that part is no help. before he got her she was a pet for a handicapped child. I did find out some sad news though... the appaloosa that she was running with is a gelding . The stud is a red and white pinto. and his young grandchildren have been riding her ...I know she is a bigger mini at 36 inches but I am still not happy with the idea of her being ridden!


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

so it is safe to ride one that size? she seems so tiny! his grandson has been riding her is 7 years old my daughter is a very petite 7 year old and she weighs almost 50lbs... that seems like a lot for her to carry... Especially if you add the weight of a saddle to that!


----------



## Wings (Aug 9, 2011)

Personally the only kids that ever sat on my boys were my 1 year old cousins. They did it bareback and they were led. I guess it depends on how much riding they did but at 36" she is a bigger mini and more likely to cope with it then one standing at 32" I don't let anyone sit on them anymore as when so and so's baby brother gets a turn the ten year old wants one next





Shame aboutt he appie but as Diane said nothing wrong with a nice pinto!


----------



## jessj (Aug 9, 2011)

I like a pinto too....but I LOVE an appy! My favorite barrell horse was an appaloosa. Vet says darla looks good. Doesnt appear to be mastitis. This was the small animal vet...so not a super in depth examination but makes me feel better anyway!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 9, 2011)

She is more then big enough to be ridden. I have had on as small as 31.5" being rode. JUst have to adjust the size of the kid for the size of the horse.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, Alby"rides" Eagle and he is 27,6" but when I say ride I mean that he sits on him bareback and I lead him the 50 metres from the field to the barn, I don't think Eagle has a problem with it as he stands dead still as Alby climbs up, Alby refuses to have any help. Possibly the previous owner meant something similar and not a full on ride with saddle etc.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

I would agree with the others - there is no reason why a lightweight child couldn't have a 'sit on' (without the weight of a saddle). But she is very young - if she might only be 3 now - so I would expect (hopefully) that any past 'riding' has been without saddle and bridle. Anyway it will be a while yet if she has a new baby to look after

I think it's great - you seem to have been lucky enough to have found yourself a very sweet mare - and she's been lucky to find you!


----------



## HavingFun (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been checking this like crazy. I can't imagine how nuts you must be!

You know I have to ask..did you used to post on the about.com horse board. Maybe it was a different one, I remember a girl named Jess who barrel raced and had an appaloosa. She also had a border collie at one time, I also had border collies so we exchanged stories. Is that you? I used to post on that board all of the time. That was years ago..


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

nope..must have been another jess!


----------



## HavingFun (Aug 10, 2011)

You know after I posted this I remembered that she was quite a bit younger then I am. You and I are roughly the same age..I'm 32.

Sorry to bug you.


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got more pics this morning! I know yall are tired of them! I think her bag looks a little wider today..i am gonna post pics then another one of her bag yesterday and today side by side. Thanks for putting up with me everyone!


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

you arent bugging me! I love this forum and am glad to be making new friends here! everyone here is so nice!


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

ok....udder yesterday and today pics taken at about the same time of day.


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

maybe a little wider...not as much as i was thinking. It helps seeing them side by side! I really think he meant saddle bridle and all when they rode her! If yall say it is ok, then i believe you...it just freaked me out a little! We have mutual friends and their local saddle club association is having their last open show of the season before state show this weekend at their farm. It is only about 10 minutes from my house so we are thinking about going! I am gonna pump him for more info while i am there! My daughter has already been hinting at taking her in an open pony halter class next year. She is going to be really excited! He did tell me that I should come by their house and see the little stud that she is bred to...i am gonna plan on going one day this week!


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

ps... i just reread my last post and wanted to clarify...we are thinking about going to the show..but we are not carrying Darla! Her previous owner shows western pleasure and will be there to!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checking on Darla's progress and bumping you back up


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

Her udder does look a little more filled, but I am quite suprised to hear that she has been leaking milk from it, mares usually have 'leaky' udders when they are a lot larger. Very interesting!

As far as the riding is concerned, I would still say that 'sitting on' for a short while is ok, but not with the extra weight of a saddle. The 'plates' on her spine bones wont 'close' until she is 5 or 6 (which will then give her her 'full strength' in her back) so any weight she is ask to carry needs to be regulated carefully if she is not to suffer future back problems. Also general conformation and size of bone will count - a lighter boned horse with a longer back will be unable to carry the same weight as a short coupled horse with a more dense bone structure. So many things to consider.





Really hope you enjoy the show this weekend, and it would be great to be able to see the sire of the coming foal. Perhaps you can also find out about Darla's dam and sire and when she was born? A great chance to maybe fill in some of her background before she came to you, plus I'm sure that her previous owners will be delighted to hear that she now has such a good home.


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

She hasnt been leaking milk??? I tried to get more info about her yesterday but he doesn't know any history before she came to him. I really am excited to see the little stud! I will take pics of him when I go! she is standing here happily eating her dinner now. when she is going as planned to get her out check her over really well. I like to check her udder every morning and afternoon.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

I do the same Jess



here's hoping she is progressing for you and you will see a foal really soon



please post some pics of the stallion for us



n keep us updated


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

Poor darla... She has been rubbing her belly on the fence and biting her sides for an hour. She just came in for her bedtime snack and I think our lil filly is playing soccer in there! She is breathing really hard and keeps having to stop eating and stretch. I cant tell if it is really big baby kicks or really small contractions...lol. Baby kicks I think.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Jess Suzie has been doing a similar thing today... I think our girls ARE REALLY CLOSE!!! its so exciting!


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

Cassie I am so excited for both of us!!! I think that I have half of my employees watching suzie now! between her and peanut they make a really nice distraction when I need a minibreak at work! Do you know who suzie is bred to so we have an idea of what color to expect?


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to bed. Just checked on Darla one last time she is down sternal (she doesnt like to lay flat out) will check her again in a couple of hours!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

I posted photos of the two possible stallions... some pages back



lol I'll re post them on Suzie's thread


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake, (about her running milk). I do get a bit muddled over different topics - it's an age thing! I think it was remembering the earlier talk on here about milk testing and mastitis, but dont know why I thought she was 'leaking' milk? Sorry again.





Hope she - and you - had a good night. I'm sure all her restlessness and feeling uncomfortable is due to the foal moving about and maybe getting into position. By now her foal should be fully grown and when it does move or do 'turnabout', poor Darla is going to feel very uncomfortable and probably a little bit cranky, bless her!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

Going back to your worry of riding mini's..My mare is 32in and my grandaughter used to ride her most days before she was in foal with a little cub saddle very light..she also rides my stallion and hes just 30in they both really enjoy having a little jockey im sure it adds a bit of interest to their day


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 11, 2011)

jessj said:


> maybe a little wider...not as much as i was thinking. It helps seeing them side by side! I really think he meant saddle bridle and all when they rode her! If yall say it is ok, then i believe you...it just freaked me out a little! We have mutual friends and their local saddle club association is having their last open show of the season before state show this weekend at their farm. It is only about 10 minutes from my house so we are thinking about going! I am gonna pump him for more info while i am there! My daughter has already been hinting at taking her in an open pony halter class next year. She is going to be really excited! He did tell me that I should come by their house and see the little stud that she is bred to...i am gonna plan on going one day this week!





Dont forget to take photos of the stallion for all of us


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

That's funny about the buckets!



I'll keep my blue bucket since we KNOW my little man is a colt.

Does sound like Darla is getting close. Hope she is doing well today!


----------



## jessj (Aug 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Darla and I both rested well last night! I will definitely post pics of the stallion for you guys! I just have to find time to go now! After Darla foals and our little filly is weaned, we may let me daughter try to ride her. If she rides as well as her previous owner says, then she may be able to take her in a pony pleasure or pony walk trot class. That would make my daughter very happy! And most of the prep could be done without a rider or with a rider in a lighter saddle and just use a show saddle for her classes. You guys are awesome! We are expecting thunderstorms for the next several days and it is a full moon this weekend...maybe we will have a baby by monday!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jessj (Aug 11, 2011)

Baby was very active again this afternoon...poor Darla!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Naw!! Suzies baby was really active this morning changing position poor suz!! Is darlas shape changing??


----------



## jessj (Aug 11, 2011)

She seems to be dropping even lower. I am,going to take some pics in the morning to compare!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool



can't wait to see them


----------



## jessj (Aug 11, 2011)

Just checked on D... She was flat out. Scared me for a sec, she usually doesn't like to lay flat. She just layed there for a sec then rolled and got up. Her ph still hasn't dropped....maybe her udder will fill on out in the next couple of days. It would be a shame to waste a full moon AND a storm all on the same day this weekend!!! She is gonna have to start progressing if we are gonna f**l this weekend!


----------



## jessj (Aug 11, 2011)

Lindy... Your mare and your granddaughter are both adorable!


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

It will happen Jess!! I think suz n D are at similar stages



we can encourage each other


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

Just checked on D again....she is back to flat out again... very interesting. I think so too cass! And I dont think we have too much longer to wait!


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

hmm that is interesting, is she breathing heavily? for about the last week Suzie has been breathing really heavy whenever she lies down...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 12, 2011)

jessj said:


> Lindy... Your mare and your granddaughter are both adorable!



Thanks Jess ..i think they look great together made for eachother and they both enjoy it too..looking forward to seeing more pictures



everyday is a day closer thats what i kept telling myself with my mare


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

Shw wasnt breathing hard last night..just slow deep sleeping breaths. She has been breathing hard during the day...but it is a million degrees with a thousand percent humidity at my house! Getting ready to take darla pics and test her milk...will post pics when I get to work!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking forward to pictures



and foals


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

...



...


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

This is our girl this morning! really foggy at my house again today so the pics arent the best. i am going to post pics of her udder from the past few days too...so we can compare!


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

udder on tuesday, wednesday, and today (friday). does it look like the center is starting to fill out to yall??


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely looks like it  yay


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi! Just wanted to compare these side by side...hope you dont mind me reposting the pic of your girl lindy...just makes it easier for me to compare if i see them side by side. I know every mare is different, but at least she gives me an idea of what to look for!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I do think she has filled a bit more.






I think that what is making it so difficult for us to see changes in her is the fact that her udder seems to be 'hanging' rather than 'tucked up'. Maiden mares seem to have tiny 'flat' type of udders, tucked well away high up between their legs. These then slowly fill, but sort of 'across' in width rather than 'down' - dont think I'm explaining this very well, and of course all mares are different. LOL!!

Darla seems to have an udder that has at first dropped longer and is THEN filling out, almost from the bottom up - her actual teats look quite filled, and the lower half of the udder is filling, but the top looks still quite 'empty'. Plus her teats are pointing straight down, whereas most mares teats point inwards as they slowly gain a 'milk' supply, and the fact that their teats suddenly point downwards and fill up, as their udders become full, is usually a sign that they are pretty near to foaling. It is really interesting to see that Darla almost looks as though she is doing it the 'other way round' and also makes us think she might be near foaling and her udder will fill completely as she foals.

Please keep the pictures coming - it is so interesting to watch the changes/progress.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 12, 2011)

There is definitely a change in the udder but I think there will be more filling and you will see those creases disappear but she seems to be moving and the rest can happen really quickly.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep sure is progressing,. Anna I agree she seems to be starting at the bottom and working her way up. This makes me think that you will need to watch her as she hasn't read the book





I agree Karina, the creases need to fill out but she is not bagging up like most mares so she could fill after foaling.

You watch and we all wait


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks guys! i love it when you guys give me your opinion and feedback! Her nipples actually seem the be getting smaller as the top starts to fill. At first they looked huge and "blown out" but as the top fills they are shrinking back down a little. Do you guys think the crease in the middle will fill out more before she foals or will it just be the two halves hanging down?? (does that make sense?) I wasnt sure if yall where talking about that or the wrinkles in the top of her bag. I am still testing her milk twice a day and the ph is still almost 8. Maybe when it drops it will do it suddenly...this waiting and watching and waking up several times a night is killing me!! I think i am gonna have to stop reading threads where other people have had a hard time foaling, because everytime i do it freaks me out and makes me even more nervous! thanks again everyone!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 12, 2011)

We mean the creases at the top should fill, see how Lindi's girls bag is without creases!


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

gotcha! that is what i thought you meant! i wonder if it will fill out more in the middle or still have that deep crease? guess we will find out soon enough!


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

I checked darlas milk about an hour ago before her bedtime snack and it was still way too high. But I just went out to check on her before bed. When I first peeked at her she was down sternal..then she went flat (which is unusual for her, but she has been doing it more the post few days). I started to leave her alone but her food pan was right in the middle of her stall making it hard for her to get comfortable so I decided to move it. I walked into her stall moved the pan and stood there for a few minutes...probably 5 minutes total. She finally stood up when I was going out of the stall. Anytime she is laying down she usually gets up the minute she sees me...it was really odd for her to lay there that long. I also noticed while she was down that her vulva was so loose that it was literally hanging open and I could see the pink inside. Her ph was still almost 8. I dont know if the laying down and the vulva being so loose are signs that she is closer to foaling or how fast the ph can drop...i am sure that I need some sleep though...all of this waiting and watching is making my head hurt tonight!


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

Jess



Suzie has done the same to me lol gets us so worried! LOL

I think the way they are lying down puts pressure on the bits behind making them looser, if that makes sense I am totally with you on the head hurting and lack of sleep





are you using the foal time test strips??


----------



## jessj (Aug 13, 2011)

hey cass! I am using the pool test strips! Will someone post a few pics for me if i email them? I am at home and haven't figured out how to post them from my phone. I need an opinion from the experts on her vulva...if I had a qh looking like this I would be looking for a foal soon...but I don't know about these minis. Her ph still hasnt dropped either.


----------



## jessj (Aug 13, 2011)

hey cass! I am using the pool test strips! Will someone post a few pics for me if i email them? I am at home and haven't figured out how to post them from my phone. I need an opinion from the experts on her vulva...if I had a qh looking like this I would be looking for a foal soon...but I don't know about these minis. Her ph still hasnt dropped either.


----------



## jessj (Aug 13, 2011)

I had to run by work so I will post them! This is Darla this morning...notice how loose her vulva is...what do yall think?


----------



## jessj (Aug 13, 2011)

vulva wednesday and today (saturday)


----------



## Eagle (Aug 13, 2011)

yep all is progressing fast, I think that her bag will fill more as she is growing each day. I am going to make an estimated guess of a foal within a week.

Come on girls, Place your bets


----------



## jessj (Aug 13, 2011)

and just to compare udder yesterday and today


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 13, 2011)

She looks quite swollen to me Jess but im no expert..i posted pics of my mares bits a few hours before she delivered its just so hard to tell if theyr ready..sorry im not much help but you shoud try get some sleep..i started watching my mare on 2 hourly checks 3 months before she delivered and some nights slept right through because i was so tired..its hard going and sriously if she hadnt have had the baby at 8 pm sat night i would have missed it for sure checking her or not..she showed no signs until literally a few minutes before she went down in labour then within 10 mins it was all over..i think its a case of luck more than judgement unless she has a foal alarm to wake you


----------



## jessj (Aug 13, 2011)

My home internet is FINALLY fixed!! Yay!!! Now I can watch suzie from home! We are getting ready to go to the horse show in about an hour...it is only about 10-15min from my house...I hope Darla will be ok while we are gone! I am really nervous about leaving her now with her vulva so swollen. She has just been standing in the corner of the pasture all day...not even grazing. It is so hot and she looked miserable, so my daughter and I got her out and gave her a nice cool bath a few minutes ago...she REALLY enjoyed it and looks much happier now! This is the show that her previous owner will be at so I will let yall know if I get any new info when I get home!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW what a huge change...does'nt look like long to go now


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

definite change



sorry Jess have been out all day



she will prob go before Suzie!!! but thats ok as we both want fillies!! hehe

exciting about the progress!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 14, 2011)

I think we are getting even closer.... i just went out to check on Darla...then got caught with her in the barn by a rain storm. The foal has been very active for the last week, but I watched her for about 45 minutes and saw nothing!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats a good sign 




 had me worried though 



 ..come on Darla thats the way to go but dont forget to deliver when your mum is around


----------



## jessj (Aug 14, 2011)

Just watched Darla again while she ate...saw a little bit of movement, but nothing like I normally see when she is eating!


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

thats exciting!! its all happening for you! won't be long now!! how is she looking today??


----------



## HavingFun (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't even imagine how you must feel. The first thing I do in the morning now is come to this thread!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 15, 2011)

Come on Darla, we're waiting!


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

no baby yet. she was really sluggish all afternoon and last night. i usually put her up for the night and feed her again at about 8:30-9pm. Usually she is waiting for me in her stall. Last night she was out in the pasture laying down (sternal). So I got her halter and leadrope and went out and put it on her...and she wouldnt get up! I finally went back to the barn and got her feed bucket and when she heard me with it she slowly got up and ambled over to me. She didnt eat all of her feed though, alot of it was still there this morning. Her ph level IS NOT DROPPING though!!! I don't know what is going on with her? Ive got new udder pics I will post in a minute. O... and last night her udder was VERY tight, but didnt seem quite as full this morning?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 15, 2011)

oooooh I'm watching!



Well more like waiting since she's not on camera but she does seem to be getting closer!


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

This is her udder and two side pics this morning.


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

her udder saturday morning and this morning


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

it seems fuller at the top, but the wrinkles are still there... im going to go



waiting!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 15, 2011)

Shouldnt be too much longer Jess..enjoy it while it lasts 



 I loved the waiting game so exciting knowing soon you will have a new baby


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 15, 2011)

have you got any front on photos of her jess


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

I will try to take some front photos of her this afternoon and post! Just went by to check on her a few minutes ago and she is just standing in the corner of the pasture in the shade.


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

Darla from all sides! These were taken this afternoon!


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

I think her belly looks lower this afternoon than it did in the pics from this morning?? What do yall think?


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

haha I love your dog Jess,

her udder is looking good





I think it must be going to be a tiny foal





is her milk still testing at 8ph?? I think its when they get below 7 that you know its going to be soon...


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Cassie...that is one of my MANY dogs! Currently at my house I have my english springer spaniel, my husbands basset hound (in the pic), my daughters yorkshire terrier, a rescue english bulldog that is supposed to be a foster but my husband is trying to talk me into keeping, a foster boxer, a foster basset hound puppy, and my k9 partner a sheltie...also my persian cat and a half grown dilute torti kitten that was an orphan that I bottle fed and now my husband and daughter are in love with and wont let me carry back to be adopted....ah, the perils of being an animal cruelty investigator!!!

Her ph STILL hasnt dropped!!! She ate all of her 4 oclock meal and is back in the pasture grazing now. I think she is just teasing me and there is no baby at all (except that i have seen and felt it kick!) I think the reason her tummy looks smaller is that she is a taller girl (36 inches). I dont know...i am just ready to see this baby!!! Her milk did seem to be a bit more yellowish today. I am going out to give her fresh water and watch her for a while!


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

its so frustrating isn't it!!! I want Suzie's udder to just go bang and be huge but it is taking forever!! and I'm now doubting myself if there is any change at all





this waiting game, when you have no dates to go off is crazy stuff!!!

Suzie's foal seemed to be trying to play soccer in there this morning I think lol I could see big bulges then big rippling along suzie's side and then I would hear a grunt from suz and she would kick her tummy as baby must have kicked something ouchy lol poor baby girl!

do you have any udder pics when you first got her? just curious to see how much its changed...? hehe if not its ok me n my random questions lol





hope you have a fun time with her,

you certainly have a brood there lol I have to force myself not to take home the kittens and puppies that get abandoned at our vet clinic, so hard not to but we always find good homes for them!



its so hard not to become attached to them isn't it


----------



## wingnut (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm watching this saga from afar, mostly because I have no expertise to offer. I do have to giggle a bit at your menagerie! We get strange looks A LOT when we say we have 6 miniature horses, 3 dogs and now 1 cat. You have us beat though!!! LOL!


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

silly girl! she was laying down in the pasture again tonight! I watched her for a while...she would be sternal (and eating while laying down) for a while, then go flat out for a few minutes, then roll and go back sternal for some more grazing. I just rattled her bucket for a few minutes tonight and she came in to eat.


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

still no foal...still no drop in ph. udder pics from this morning. pics arent great because she was in a terrible mood this morning!


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

and to compare, yesterday and today


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

checked on D a little bit ago...no foal.


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

I checked Darla's milk again at her afternoon feeding, but the ph still hasnt dropped. She had to spend about 3 hours this afternoon in her stall while I mowed her pasture. The grass had gotten really tall and thick...in some places it was waist high! (of course i am only 5ft tall...so i guess thats not super super high) When i let her out of her stall she just kind of stood around at the barn. When she finally did go into the pasture I noticed that she was carrying her tail really high. She has been holding it up a little for a week or so, but she has it really high...like as high as if she were going to poop. She had a fresh poop in her stall while i was mowing. She is also walking like she is stiff in her hindquarters. I have noticed over the last 2-3days that she has been laying down or standing quietly in the shade more (instead of constant grazing). I have also noticed that there is less fetal movement. There is also less belly kicking, nudging, and booty scratching, but more rolling. Just my observations...and they are open for comments!! Also, what is the fastest that you have seen the ph drop? Thanks everyone! I really enjoy reading your comments and advice! I am going back out to watch D for a bit before she goes up for the night!


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! I saw a long time friend of mine at the horse show on saturday...he also happens to be my dad's "hay guy". I asked him to call me when he starts baling square bales....he called a few minutes ago and told me to come tomorrow and he will let me have it for $2.50 per bale out of the field, and he will get his sons to load it for me! Now i've just got to make sure that I have room for 30 or so bales in the barn. That should be more than enough for one little mare and one little filly for the winter!




:yeah


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 16, 2011)

Darla is looking like she is progressing nicely, Jess.

The waiting is awful, even when you know approximate due dates, believe me.

Just have to let nature take it's course. One of these things that Mom knows

best and when she's thru cooking and painting the baby the colors she wants

she'll pop her/him out.,

It's good you're being watchful but sometimes that pot just doesn't boil

fast enough when you're the one doing the watching.


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL Nancy...i am trying so hard to be patient. But if this pot doesnt boil in the next week or so i think that i will probably go bald!!!



And my ears stick out so bald wont be a good look for me!


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

haha I'm exactly the same Jess!! she sounds like she is getting really close though so keep waiting you will be rewarded, lol evenutally!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 17, 2011)

No foal this morning when I left for work. Are there any new updates?


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry for the late update today!! I have been super busy so far since i got to work...first I had to rescue a chicken out of the middle of the road, then I had to go to a meeting! No foal, and no change in the ph this morning. I ran the chicken to my house (you would be suprised at how many of my chickens are "rescues"!) and checked on her again a little bit ago. She still seems to be walking stiff in her back legs...like from the hip. Here is her udder from this morning and I will post it with the yesterdays pic for comparrison below! Thanks everyone!


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

yesterday and today


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

i think it looks alot fuller at the top....maybe that's why she is walking funny?? trying to walk "around" her udder??


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

It does look to be filling even more, Jess.


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

Just went by to check on D again...no foal. I had to go by my vet friends office just before i checked on her....I told him that if she doesnt have a foal by tomorrow afternoon I am gonna give her some castor oil and walk her up and down the road, and that if that doesnt work by the next day we are gonna strap her to his big dog table and do a c-section/spay.



He thought it was hilarious. His vet tech were all about it. I got a chorus of "yeah lets do it" and " I wanna help". Of course I am just kidding, but i am seriously ready to meet this little baby!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

the creases are slowly disappearing


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the thread, but I just read this whole thread, and have a mare with a due date of today. Do you have any updates on yours?


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

I ran home after work just long enough to put her in her stall and toss her 4pm meal to her! In the hayfield now getting ready to load my truck! Will test her milk and give an update when I get back home!


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

definitly changing !! looking fuller since the other one





how exciting and her teats look to be pointing down more then together a bit more now as well!! won't be too long now!


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

It has been a LONG afternoon! I went and picked up my hay this afternoon. Then when I got home I had to make room in my tack room for it. My dad remodeled his kitchen a few years ago. When he got ready to do the cabinets, he found a guy that was selling an entire cabinet shop....so he bought him out (it took a uhaul several trips to move it all!) He used what he needed then sold enough of them to make his money back on them, but he still has thousands of cabinet doors! So when I bought my house and decided to remodel the kitchen he had me come over and pick out the color and style that I liked. Then he brought ALL of that style doors to my house so that we could measure and get the correct sizes. It made it really simple at the time, but now I had about 150 cabinet doors in my tack room that had to be moved to make room for my hay! And it just so happens that this is the week that my husband is working 6pm-6am. So I FINALLY got all of the cabinet doors moved and just barely squeezed 30 bales of hay into the back of my tack room. I think that 30 bales (really big and heavy bales) will be plenty to get Miss Darla and her lil filly thru the winter! I checked her milk when I got back home and the ph STILL hasnt dropped. Her udder felt even tighter this afternoon than it did this morning. I was in a big hurry and didnt take pics...i wish that i would have now though. She spent the afternoon with her time divided between grazing and trying to "help" me move the hay! Once my neighbor stopped by to talk for about 5 minutes and when I came back around the barn I found about 10 chickens and one mini horse in my tack room!! It is up off the ground so she had to step up about a foot to get in, then I have no idea how she turned around because I had everthing piled up by the door so that I could move the hay in. I finally convinced her to come back out, then put up a baracade so that she couldnt get back in while i worked....crazy horse!


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

I just brought D in for the night and her last meal. She was laying down (sternal) when I went out. I called for her a few times. She rolled a couple of times (or at least attempted too



) then very slowly got up and very very slowly started walking to me. She was absolutely waddling! Bless her heart, I felt so bad for her. She looked miserable. I really hope that she foals in the next few days, this pregnancy is starting to be painful for her. She stopped and took a break about half way then came on to the barn. Im gonna keep a close eye on her tonight.


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

haha how cute! Suzie is always doing stuff like that! I have just recently moved the feed bins to the new stable and when I was doing it Suzie was 'helping' me lol anyway had to go and answer a phone call and I came back and Suzie had SOMEHOW gotten the lid off a little feed bin that just happens to have her fave feed in and was having a lovely chomp I was gone maybe 5 min lol the sneaky little thing then as soon as she saw me coming and I yelled out Suzie (I was still a little way away at that stage) she jerks her head up then quickly (as quickly as she can) and trots away toward me nickering lol of course she didn't do anythinig wrong LOL






sneaky little things!! are her teats pointing outwards more still?? or the same as earlier?





good idea Jess!


----------



## Wings (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Darla has been chatting to Suzie and PN about how to drag this all on! I better make sure Rivain isn't chatting to them


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

haha Bree yeah make sure there is no sneaky phones hiding in her stable okay!! lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 17, 2011)

cassie said:


> haha how cute! Suzie is always doing stuff like that! I have just recently moved the feed bins to the new stable and when I was doing it Suzie was 'helping' me lol anyway had to go and answer a phone call and I came back and Suzie had SOMEHOW gotten the lid off a little feed bin that just happens to have her fave feed in and was having a lovely chomp I was gone maybe 5 min lol the sneaky little thing then as soon as she saw me coming and I yelled out Suzie (I was still a little way away at that stage) she jerks her head up then quickly (as quickly as she can) and trots away toward me nickering lol of course she didn't do anythinig wrong LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OH thats so cute


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 17, 2011)

I am excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures. I am new to the forum, and I have been reading all these foaling threads, because I have a mare ready to foal anyday. She was bred Sept 17 and 18 2010. I am a nervous wreck, we just bought a security camera, and set it up in my bedroom so I could "spy" on her at night. Hopefully Darla will foal tonight!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> I am excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures. I am new to the forum, and I have been reading all these foaling threads, because I have a mare ready to foal anyday. She was bred Sept 17 and 18 2010. I am a nervous wreck, we just bought a security camera, and set it up in my bedroom so I could "spy" on her at night. Hopefully Darla will foal tonight!






me to iam a nervous wreck i have my first foal in about 6wks Have you posted any photos up of your mare yet


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> I am excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures. I am new to the forum, and I have been reading all these foaling threads, because I have a mare ready to foal anyday. She was bred Sept 17 and 18 2010. I am a nervous wreck, we just bought a security camera, and set it up in my bedroom so I could "spy" on her at night. Hopefully Darla will foal tonight!


oooh can you set her up on marestare? I have my mare set up so pple can watch would love to watch your girl!!



its $50 a month but is awesome so many ppl watch your mare while you can sleep

and we are all nervous wrecks lol

lucky lodge, Jess, myself and wings all have mares due to foal within the next few months we are going crazy together and are more then happy for you to join lol

p.s can I ask your name? please



thanks or a name we can call you?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 17, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> me to iam a nervous wreck i have my first foal in about 6wks Have you posted any photos up of your mare yet



No, I just joined, should I start a thread for her?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> No, I just joined, should I start a thread for her?


Ok, I just started it Stormy's foaling thread


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Ok, I just started it Stormy's foaling thread






Cool gunna go have a look


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 17, 2011)

cassie said:


> oooh can you set her up on marestare? I have my mare set up so pple can watch would love to watch your girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Iam thinking about getting marestare is hard to do


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 17, 2011)

cassie said:


> oooh can you set her up on marestare? I have my mare set up so pple can watch would love to watch your girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been trying to talk my husband into letting me do marestare. It took a lot of coaxing to just get the camera, so I'll keep trying.



In the meantime, i can do pictures. My name is Kara. I have read most the threads for everyone on a "mare watch". Everyone feeling like zombie's. I am so tired, i can only imagine those of you who have waited weeks and even longer I see!


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

oh Jenny please do put your girl up on Marestare!! would love to see the foal be born!

and Kara it is totally worth it!! use the excuse that you don't want a cranky wife do you hubby? lol

marestare is THE BEST!! don't know what I would do without it !!



lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2011)

i would love to get marestare but the stable ive got is not really that big ive got the camera and everything....


----------



## Eagle (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucky Lodge, no one here will judge you bc of the size of your stable, if you have a cam up already you can easily put it on Marestare


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

I have exciting news this morning!!!! Darla had drops of milk on her teats this morning!!! I tried to get a pic, but it kept coming out blurry. Her ph STILL hasnt dropped any....but i am hoping that it will drop super fast! Here are udder pics form this morning!

Kara and Jenny, please put your girls up on marestare!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

OMGoodness!!! Can you believe the difference between yesterday and today?!? All wrinkles are GONE!!! I will be going home frequently to check on her today!! Cassie this gives me great hope that one day soon you will go out to check on Suzie and find that she has developed an udder overnight!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 18, 2011)

wow, she's coming along nicely


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW Jess! She really did fill up quickly in a short period of time! I wish you had her on cam to watch



We could keep a good eye on her cause she seems to NEED to be watched now! Keep the updates and pictures coming!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, any time from today onwards will be fine! LOL!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

lol...my husband is on 12hr night shifts and my daughter is at her dads house for the week.....i may just move in there tonight! I only got to check on her 2 times today, but my husband is at home sleeping so he checks on her every so often. Some days i hate my job, and this is one of them. I had to sieze two horses from a man today that are in horrible condition...and this is a case that I have been investigating for months. Some people just arent willing to cooperate. He moved them for about 2 months and hid them from me, but apparently moved them back one day this week in worse shape than when they left....i would say a body score of maybe 1 for the mare, if i'm being generous. The stallion is in a little better condition as far as weight (maybe a 3 or 3.5) but he is 2yrs old and they have been "breaking" him. He is has sores at every possible spot. (girth, withers, under bottom lip) and also a pitting edema on the ventral chest. In laymans terms so much infection inside that it has settled under his chest and has mad a huge lump about 18inches long, 18 inches wide and 2-3 inches deep. I am going to see the DA in the morning to press charges. Some folks make me sick!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG!! That is horrific! Thank goodness you managed to get them away at last. Where do you send them Jessica, do you have a base you work from where they can keep abused animals or do you foster them out to caring folk. I hope this guy gets strung up for this cruelty!

It must be so soul destroying for you, but thank goodness there are folk like you around to work for these poor animals.

Looks like Darla is progressing fast now.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow Jess you have had a busy day! Well done for getting the horses away from that jerk lets hope that the rest of their lives will be with a loving and caring person.

That is one wrinkle free udder. Yippeeee


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow Jess!!!! Good work today n yay darla for major progress!!! Suzie stop thinking about your stomach for a minute n look at these photos!!! Now any day now please we would like an udder very similar!!! Lol

Lerp us updated Jess!! She looks really close!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.... i really don't hate my job, its just the dealing with the crazy people part that i hate! I checked Darla's milk again at 4 when i fed her. It STILL hasnt dropped! I was thinking that it would be at least down to 7...but no still 8. Have any of you guys used test strips before?? And if so, is this normal? I know that she hasnt followed the rules with udder development , so could it be possible that her ph will drop at the last second or even after she foals? I am totally new to milk testing...we always just tasted it! Im gonna go out and take new pics of her udder in a minute. While i was at tractor supply getting goodies for the poor rescue horses today i found out that my TSC isnt going to carry omolene any more. That stinks! I will have to switch to something else or they can special order it. On the up side they had it reduced from $17.99 a bag to $12.99 a bag! So i bought the last 5 bags that they had! That was the one good thing about taking the horses today.... I got to go on a shopping spree at my favorite store TSC!!! New halters and lead ropes, hay, feed, mineral and salt blocks, fly spray, topical ointment. I managed to get out of there with only spending $300






. (its the city's money not mine, and the previous owner will have to pay it back in restitution anyway) We usually do try to place them with foster homes. I have 4 dry lots behind the animal shelter that are pretty small...only about 20x25. That is where they are now. I will probably keep them there for a little while because the mare needs to be fed at least 3x's per day plus free choice hay and the stallion needs his antibiotic 2 x's per day and wounds cleaned and dressed 2x's per day. That is ALOT to ask for from a foster home. So for now at least they will stay where they are. I am going to see my buddy the assistant disrict attorney tomorrow. Once the court awards them to us (right now i am just holding them in custody pending cruel neglect charges) then I will send them to rescue. We have 2 horse rescues that we work with regularly. I want to post pics of him so bad!! I really shouldnt though. The infection in his stomach is so bad that it looks like he has a pregnant V belly. I may post just a close up of it.


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

both of these are darla's udder this afternoon.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 18, 2011)

Definite progress when you see the wrinkles disappearing. You must be excited. I hope it wont be too much longer.


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok....just because my husband is at work and I have no one here to vent to, I am posting a close up of the edema in the poor stallions chest/stomach. How do you not notice this on a horse that has a body score of 3 - 3.5???? (ps, this isnt technically my horse, but it is in my custody...so that counts...right??) You can't see in the pic because of the lighting but there is also a huge raw spot right in front of it from a girth. On a happy note... I brought home a new barn cat yesterday



. She has been at the shelter since january. She is an absolute doll. A beautiful persian mix cat...she looks like a persian, but her hair doesnt get long. She has been adopted SEVERAL times, but she refuses to use a litter box so people keep bringing her back. So she is now a barn cat! The professional photographer was at the shelter a couple of weeks ago and took pics. This is her! (ps the last time she came back she had a gunky eye, and it is still a little gross in the pics. It looks much better now!) Here's Charlotte!


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

naw she is adorable, that poor stallion!

won't be too long now!!


----------



## wingnut (Aug 18, 2011)

jessj said:


> Ok....just because my husband is at work and I have no one here to vent to, I am posting a close up of the edema in the poor stallions chest/stomach. How do you not notice this on a horse that has a body score of 3 - 3.5???? (ps, this isnt technically my horse, but it is in my custody...so that counts...right??) You can't see in the pic because of the lighting but there is also a huge raw spot right in front of it from a girth. On a happy note... I brought home a new barn cat yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> . She has been at the shelter since january. She is an absolute doll. A beautiful persian mix cat...she looks like a persian, but her hair doesnt get long. She has been adopted SEVERAL times, but she refuses to use a litter box so people keep bringing her back. So she is now a barn cat! The professional photographer was at the shelter a couple of weeks ago and took pics. This is her! (ps the last time she came back she had a gunky eye, and it is still a little gross in the pics. It looks much better now!) Here's Charlotte!


That poor horse



My hardkeeper would probably score around 3.5 to 4 despite what I feed her (or try to feed her) and it drives me crazy! I don't understand how people allow this and think nothing of it! And that sore is awful...again, how do you not see that and not DO something about it?

What a cute barn cat! We finally got a barn cat in June when some dropped this adorable kitten off across the street from our house. I swear, he's so wonderful, he's turning me from a dog person to a cat person. LOVE this cat!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

Awww... What a cutie! My husband is not normally a cat person, but he LOVES the annoying half grown kitten that was orphaned and I bottle fed. (she is annoying because she still thinks that I am her mom and wants to climb all over me!) So I convinced him that if she is going to stay here as a barn cat, that she needs a buddy. His initial suggestion was the throw my cat outside. My cat is a blue cream himalayan persian. She has the typical snobby persian attitude and doesn't like him. I quickly let him know that would not be happening so he finally agreed to let me have Charlotte too! (or rather i just brought her home and then he had no choice but to agree



) I caught him petting her this morning, so he really likes her and doesnt want me to know.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

How exciting that Darla is making great progress! Looks like it wont be too long for you now!

Some mares i have used the milk strips on, drop real fast - in 6-12 hours, and then foal within 12 hours. But they're all different, so i'd just be keeping a real good eye on her





Those poor horses. You must be very strong to be in the line of work you are in. As much as i would like to save the neglected animals, i think it would just break my heart every time i saw them like that =(

You can see the stallions raw spot from the girth in that pic also. That poor boy. How can someone let that happen. I hope he is charged to the full extent for those poor horses.





Cute cat!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

I am out in the pasture now and Darla is down sternal in the middle of the pasture very odd for this time of day


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

now she is flat out. I am about 30 feet from her working on where I want to put my barn... Keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh that kitten is darling....she looks like a lap kitty to me not a barn cat LOL

Darla is definitely showing good progress.

Think watching 'that pot' is going to pay off. LOL

I know it's your job but thanks for keeping on that guy/hardly can call him a horse owner, till you got him.

Don't know how you do it....poor horses/hope you can nurse them back to health.


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

I decided to come inside so that I am not standing over her watching (and probably delaying labor). I can see her from my back door. It will be time for her to go to her stall in about an hour and a half or so. I am so excited!!!

My job honestly isnt always easy...today I was so mad at myself when I saw this mare. Logically I know that there was nothing I could do because he had hidden her from me, but it still made me sick to see how bad she has gotten. She is a walking skeleton. She was underweight the last time I saw her....but not this bad. And the part that really gets me is that it is the middle of summer and we have had awesome weather/rain and grass is plentiful. He must have had her on a dirt lot somewhere. I get these cases alot in the winter when there is no grass and hay is scarce....but in the summer...there is just no excuse (not that there is really an excuse in the winter). Sorry that I keep venting about it, but days like today take a little while to get over.


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

D has developed a pattern....down sternal, down flat, roll, back to sternal, repeat. she never gets up during all of this and there is LOTS of tail twitching and swishing going on. looks promising! She will probably go tonight since I cant take off of work tomorrow! This whole time I have been planning to take a day off when the baby comes, but tomorrow i have to go see the DA. It would be just my luck!


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

oooo is she settled though in that time between flat sternal and rolling, does she look at her tummy? heavy breathing? so wish you had her up on cam!!


----------



## wingnut (Aug 18, 2011)

Well then it's tonight for sure!





P.S. My hubby is an absolute cat hater. Or was. He fought me on the idea of a barn cat since we first got our horses back in 2009. Now that we have one because you simply can't turn your back on a 6-8 week old baby, he thinks the cat its pretty cool. He won't admit it to anyone, but I can see it on his face and hear it in his voice when he comes in from the barn and tells me the latest funny thing the cat did.


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

when she was sternal she would occasionally look at/nudge her belly. She finally got up and started grazing. I just put her in he stall for the night and fed her dinner. She was chomping away on it. She was VERY grumpy tho. I tried to move her tail to the side and look at her vulva and she clamped it down and lifted her leg like she was going to kick at me!! I decided to just leave her alone, so I went outside the stall. She is eating in a dark corner of her stall. So when she lifted her tail back up I shined the flash light on it...she acted like she was going to kick again! Grumpy little mare! I have a weeks worth of shows on the dvr, so i guess i will stay up and watch her for a bit!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

Keep keeping us updated on Darla!

I watch K9 cops and all those animal cruelty shows. I worked in animal hospitals and my husband suggested I get into the cruelty investigation and I don't know if I could do it. It seems to be so emotionally draining and frustrating. I commend you for what you do!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it sure sounds like she is progressing fast now









Fingers crossed she doesnt keep you waiting too much longer.

Its funny isnt it - the sweetest mares can become such grumps at foaling time. And the mares that are normally not too affectionate can become total sooks





Keep us posted! I sure wish she was on marestare so we could watch


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Totally agree Renee!! We could also help Jess with changes...


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish that I had her on marestare too!!

Megan you should see if your local cruelty investigator would let you do a ride along! It's not really what you see on those k9 cop shows. One of the biggest aggravations is that for every 10 calls that I go on there may be 1-2 that are actually situations that warrant a call. I had a lady call last week because she drives by a pasture all the time and "those poor horses just stand out there all day long with no shelter" So I go check it out and she failed to mention the giant barn adjacent to the pasture. It turned out to be a boarding stable where they turn the horses out for 2 hours a day, but they do it in groups of several horses at a time. So yes there are horses outside all day, but it its different horses. I had a man call yesterday because he let his great dane outside to potty and it wondered down to the neighbors house where there was a female dog in heat. Another dog jumped on his dog and beat him up while he was there.....and he wanted to know what I was going to do about it!!!



Then there was the call last week where some people "moved away and abandoned their dogs on chains". Upon talking to some other neighbors I found out that the people had just moved that morning, and carried their other dogs with them but didnt have room in the car at the time so they planned to come back and get them the next morning. I get lots of crazy calls like that! It's a good thing that these calls aren't really bad situations, but its also a waste of my time.(and i dont have much time to waste!) My county is pretty big and it takes nearly 2 hours to drive from one end to the other...so when i get silly calls on opposite ends of the county it wastes an entire day. But then I get the big bad calls and when I get there really wish that they had been a hoax...llike the pit bull fighting ring that I busted last month (22 pitts) or the puppy mill that i busted last year (217 dogs). Overall its not a bad job, especially when I am able to help animals out of a bad situation, or educate owners on proper pet care and maintanance!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

down sternal again....and looking at/nudging her tummy!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 18, 2011)

jessj said:


> down sternal again....and looking at/nudging her tummy!


any new progress? I am so excited for you!


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

she keeps going flat to sternal back to flat. Not much belly nudging lately. I think i am going to take a nap for an hour and check her again. Will keep yall updated!


----------



## jjnov (Aug 19, 2011)

Jess, if you ever need to talk let me know, I am a animal control officer down in Louisiana. Good luck to a healthy and textbook delivery. I have a Clydesdale that I love dearly, he is gelded so I won't experience the baby thing yet. I have done it many times and knock on wood I never had a problem


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

we are watching and waiting for more updates, but hope you get some sleep! Darla, wait for your mummy to wake up ok!!

is hubby home Jess? can he watch her for a bit while you sleep??


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks jjnov.

No foal yet. Still down sternal. She seems to be resting peacefully for now....gonna try to catch a little more sleep and check again in an hour!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

still no foal...still resting comfortably sternal...a bit more sleep for me!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 19, 2011)

cassie said:


> oh Jenny please do put your girl up on Marestare!! would love to see the foal be born!
> 
> and Kara it is totally worth it!! use the excuse that you don't want a cranky wife do you hubby? lol
> 
> ...






How hard is it to put marestare on and how do thay do it


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

Lucky Lodge - its not hard.





If you have a camera that can plug into your tv, then you just need to get a connection to plug it into the computer instead (usb), and then the rest is downloads. Heather or Rich at Marestare can remote in to your computer and set it all up for you! Worth its weight in gold! I LOVE marestare



Wouldnt be without it. I've had it for about 4 years now, and its the best


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

STILL no foal! I fed Darla a few minutes ago. I will go out and get new pics and test her milk in a few!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

Still no change in the ph!!!! Her udder is so full now that when she stands up straight it squishes the udder together and makes a creast down the center. There was a little bit of waxing on one teat this morning.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 19, 2011)

Jess, That makes sense that the show isnt true to the job. I never thought of a ride along. I know it must feel great when justice is served and animals are saved. There was a pit puppy that was in my hospital almost 2 years ago that I fell in love with. Her ears stick straight up like my mutt we rescued from the kill shelter. When she would come in I would take her room so I could work with her. I have the local county shelter on my Facebook and around Christmas last year they posted a picture of a a pit needing a forever home and it was HER. I knew right away and when I went to read her bio I was right.. they kept her name the same. So I went to the shelter and would visit her. Turned out her owner had trained her to fight then moved and just left her. She could not be around any other dog.. she would immediately 'get ready'. She was a total sweetheart with people but just couldn't be around dogs.. so we couldn't take her. She took forever to get adopted but finally did this past spring. I cried when they announced and there were many people who loved her and were so happy to hear. I was so mad because I had met the owner (an almost 30 year old guy) and the hospital I worked at was an expensive one.. so we didn't think about the patients being abused that often.





Darla's bag made such a drastic change so fast! Do some mares bags fill extra quick right before labor? I can't get over the change!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 19, 2011)

Not much longer then you can leave the sleepless nights to mum!! 



 :yeah I slept like a log a couple of days after Dinky was born and have made up for all those sleepless nights ever sinse 



 its very tiring waiting for a foal eh


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

The siezed horses are officially "mine" now. The previous owner worked out an agreement that included him surrendering the horses. So I am posting a pic of "Sidewinder" (we are seriously gonna have to think of a better name for this sweet girl). And Red. I am going home to check on D in a bit...will update then!

ps..i wormed them yesterday and today spent half the morning cleaning up their 50million poops. It's amazing how quickly you get accustomed to tiny little mini poops, this stuff looked like king kong poo!! The mare is a big horse...probably about 16hands or so.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 19, 2011)

OMGosh!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah...and the stallion actually looks much better in the pic than in person.


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

arg.....got stuck at my desk and didnt get to come home and check on D all afternoon. Then had to work 30minutes late. When I got home Darla was in her stall, down sternal. When she saw me she rolled and then got up to come see me. I went ahead and fed her and will check her milk when she is done.....pray for a 6!! Her udder looked even fuller than this morning! Will get new pic of it too!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

PH hasnt dropped at all!




This is her udder this afternoon


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh that poor mare! Red doesn't look quiteso bad, but then I think you said that he has been illtreated and abused and was full of infection and covered with sores, poor chap.





Will you be able to clear up his infections ok?

Is Darla's bag really tight yet? As she seems more like a normal mare in her udder development, then a good indication of being close to foaling is the udder being tight (smooth and almost shiney in looks) in the mornings when you go to let her out, and STILL being the same after she has been wandering around taking exercise during the day - usually the udder will feel a bit softer when a mare comes in for the night after moving around all day. Does this make sense? Of course we all know that a mare can foal with a small udder and gain her milk as/soon after she foals, but I'm talking about the mare who follows the book, and I have to admit to most of my minis 'following the book' and I have always found that the sight of a full, really tight, shiney udder, stretching from a mares tummy to out between her back legs, usually means that I will have a foal in 3 to 5 days!

looking forward to the new pics.


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

ok.... this is gonna sound far reaching for those of you who know how much i want a little spotty spot mcspotterson filly....BUT. When I was taking the udder pic a few minutes ago i noticed the pink spot on Darla's udder...then I remembered noticing before that her lips are mottled. For some reason it never clicked in my brain before, but isn't it true that ONLY APPYS have mottled skin??? AND if that is so, then is there a chance that i could still see spots??? These pics are her lips!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL!! You postd the picture while I was typing my post! Hummmmmm, think you have a little while to go yet, especially if that ph hasn't changed!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

her udder is really tight...tighter this afternoon than this morning! she was also shifting from leg to leg like she was really uncomfortable.


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

her udder didnt develop like one usually would...it started out very pendulous and filled from the bottom first.


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

red is ok as far as weight, but that big bump under his stomach is infection!!! It is really kind of gross, if you poke it with your finger it leaves the imprint of your finger then slowly fills back in. Poor baby. He has to take 8pills 2x's a day, plus topical antibiotic ointment.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

She's definately progressing. Wont be too much longer





Does D have striped hooves, or is her hoohar/under her tail spotted at all? And her eyes - do they have more white in them?

I would assume that the mottling on her muzzle might be appy. But from my experience - and i dont have a heap with breeding appies - the minimal ones generally dont throw loud colour unless bred to an appy. BUT if she has any of those other characteristics, then i guess the more characteristics, the better chance!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

She has one stripped hoof and one pink spot on her vulva.


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok Ladies.... I think that we may have some action starting!!! I just watched Darla while she had her dinner. She only ate about half of it. The entire time she constantly shifted her weight on her back feet. Literally about 2-4seconds with weight on one foot, then shifted to the other foot for 2-4 seconds, then back again. She would also occasionally lean slightly forward tuck her bum under and arch her back. Lots of front foot stomping and tail swishing. She ate about half her dinner then came over and wanted her face scratched and rubbed. She is carrying her tail very high and her vulva is extremely swollen and loose. It looks also looks moist. I am going back out to watch discreetly from my hiding spot, but will update if there is any progress! Come on D lets do this now, so that I have all weekend to watch that baby!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 19, 2011)

wow hope these are baby coming...........


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 19, 2011)

So excited!!!!






how's she acting now?


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

She is down sternal. Has been for a little while. I cant see what is going on from where i am at! I am torn....i need to see what is going on, but i dont want her delaying labor because I am too close watching!


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

I couldnt stand it any longer so I went to the barn to check on her. She is still down sternal. She is breathing hard, but other than that nothing abnormal. I watched her for a few minutes and never did see anything out of the ordinary....i don't knw if she is in labor or not....i think i am loosing my mind! I may try to sleep for an hour or so then check on her again.

Diane...as the owner of my favorite appy-ish mini i was really hoping that you would say "Why yes jess, that does make her an appy. And since the foal's sire is a pinto you are definitely going to have a pintaloosa that looks exactly like my K.C. only my ph

phsycic(sp?) abilities are telling me that your foal will be a filly." I am very disappointed that wasnt your answer...






:rofl


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

I got up to check on my girl and she was down sternal and I couldnt see a thing...so I went down to the barn to check on her. She saw me, attempted to roll then got up. She stood and watched me for a few minutes then slowly turned to her water bucket and took a drink. Made a slow circle of her stall, pooped, and came back to her original spot. She was so unsteady on her back legs that I literally thought she was going to fall down a couple of times. Her poop was firm and not "cow patty" at all. I swear, if she doesnt foal by tomorrow, there will be a camera installed by tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

Such a handsome fella miss Diane! I got your lovely pm and sent you one back!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about making barn visits Jessica. You need to be in and out of your barn as often as possible so that Darla takes your comings and goings as completely natural and well therefore NOT be bothered by you if she starts to foal. She is more likely to pause in her labour and wonder what you are up to, if you only creep in and out occasionally for a quick 'peek'.





If she sometimes seems a little unsteady on her feet, it may be that the foal is moving into the foaling position, (or just moving around) and occasionally pressing on a nerve somewhere.

Really hoping you dont have too much longer to wait for this foal - I'm sure the mares plan to make us wait until we are so tired we oversleep, and they can then pop their babies out in secret! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

hope you get a foal really soon Jess!!



hehe if she doesn't foal tonight you DEFINITLEY have to have a camera installed oh marestare included in that LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

I vote for Marestare too but maybe I am just being selfish.

Of course we all want to be there on her special moment and help you out with the night shift too. Lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

When I went to feed Darla at 5:30 this morning I interupted some serious booty scratching and tummy stretching! Her ph still hasnt dropped. Here are her morning udder pics...i am off to find a camera this morning! I am thinking maybe radio shack??? Not really sure where to look. I got my last one at sams club and my membership has since expired, plus it is over an hour away. Doesnt it take a couple of days to get set up on marestare? I want to do that but if it takes a few days is there one that sets up faster? OH!!! I almost forgot this because it happened around 3am. We were discussing her color (possibly on a different thread, its been a while ago)...anyway someone said that she could possibly be a very dark bay. I was adament that i thought she was just a sunbleached black. Well I was wrong. At about 3am i checked on her. I just had a flourecent light on low and couldnt see very well so i used the flashlight to look at her vulva. Somehow between the flourecent lighting and the flashlight (and possibly because i have been feeding her BOSS and her true color is coming out) I could definitely see a dark bay pattern. You could see a difference in her body color compared to her leg color. So...whoever it was that thought she is a dark bay sabino, you are right and I was wrong! I used a color calculator and this is what is came up with for possible foal color:

14.58% Bay Tovero

14.58% Bay Tobiano

14.58% Bay Sabino

14.58% Bay

8.33% Chestnut/Sorrel Tovero

8.33% Chestnut/Sorrel Tobiano

8.33% Chestnut/Sorrel Sabino

2.08% Black Tovero

2.08% Black Tobiano

2.08% Black Sabino

2.08% Black

So even tho I am not getting a spotty spot mcspotterson, there is a pretty good chance that I will at least get some color! I am off to look for cameras now.... if yall have suggestions where to look let me know. I will check from my cell!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow what an udder! I can't help you with the cam as I am so far but my marestare was set up within an hour. I bought an infra red 23 led wireless cam with pc software and internet connection for $250 now i am no longer on marestare but I can still watch my cam in my phone for free

Good luck!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow she is looking full.

YAY for a camera! Good luck at finding one. I don't know anything about what you need otherwise I would try to help you. If you go on marestare I am seriously praying it will be one cam I can watch! Don't know why some of them don't work for me and some other ladies.. but I want to be able to watch Darla!

Are there other sites where they can stream a camera 24/7? I feel like I have gone to some breeder's sites and they had a cam page but I don't remember details.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

The cam needs to be flash for you to watch it on a mac Megan


----------



## MeganH (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Renee




Computers are so complicated.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 20, 2011)

jessj said:


> When I went to feed Darla at 5:30 this morning I interupted some serious booty scratching and tummy stretching! Her ph still hasnt dropped. Here are her morning udder pics...i am off to find a camera this morning! I am thinking maybe radio shack??? Not really sure where to look. I got my last one at sams club and my membership has since expired, plus it is over an hour away. Doesnt it take a couple of days to get set up on marestare? I want to do that but if it takes a few days is there one that sets up faster? OH!!! I almost forgot this because it happened around 3am. We were discussing her color (possibly on a different thread, its been a while ago)...anyway someone said that she could possibly be a very dark bay. I was adament that i thought she was just a sunbleached black. Well I was wrong. At about 3am i checked on her. I just had a flourecent light on low and couldnt see very well so i used the flashlight to look at her vulva. Somehow between the flourecent lighting and the flashlight (and possibly because i have been feeding her BOSS and her true color is coming out) I could definitely see a dark bay pattern. You could see a difference in her body color compared to her leg color. So...whoever it was that thought she is a dark bay sabino, you are right and I was wrong! I used a color calculator and this is what is came up with for possible foal color:
> 
> 14.58% Bay Tovero
> 
> ...


You can get cameras at Menards, and Walmart sells one here that is wireless. We just looked at them, and marestare only took about an hour for me too, just yesterday. But we are having trouble getting something to connect my comuter. We have it connected to the tv, just can't seem to find a way to get it on computer.


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

I am having the same problem. I can find tons of cameras but none that I can connect to my computer.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 20, 2011)

That's some serious udder progress since you first started posting.

*Jess is gonna get a baby*

*Jess is gonna get a baby*

Yippee!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

The wireless ones should have an arial that connects via usb, there will be a cd that you down load to computer and it should connect automatically when you open the program


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

Equuisize said:


> That's some serious udder progress since you first started posting.
> 
> *Jess is gonna get a baby*
> 
> ...


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

I have searched all morning and got nothing! The wirless ones that I found only had connections for a/v. I dont know of a way to convert from a/v to usb???


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a question for the computer savy out there!! My dvr box for my cable has a usb port....can i hook the wirless a/v camera to my cable box, then run a usb to my computer???


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 20, 2011)

jessj said:


> I have a question for the computer savy out there!! My dvr box for my cable has a usb port....can i hook the wirless a/v camera to my cable box, then run a usb to my computer???


Ok, we have the camera, had to buy a box called a Dazzle at Best Buy it was like $50. So, the camera hooks to the tv which hooks to the dazzle which hooks to the computer. We are working on getting it all set up, and Stormy will be on MARESTARE!! Yeah for Darla, i can't wait to see her too


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessi as Little bitty has said you can connect it to your tv and then get a dazzle to go to your pc.


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

K. Got a camera and I think I have figured out a way to connect it to my computer. Next obstacle.... I can't remember the password for my desktop so I just sign on as guest, but it wont let me download new software as guest. My laptop has a virus...i bought one of those "fixit" software discs for it....lets see if it works!


----------



## HavingFun (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my when you get this set-up I'll never get anything done. I already check 100 times a day!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh jessi you are having a hard time but just think of all the rest you will get when we are on duty!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

YAY then you can sleep and we can watch!!



hehe


----------



## jessj (Aug 20, 2011)

Have been gone most of the afternoon celebrating my husbands birthday! Got home a while ago and fed Darla. Her ph still hasnt moved and I used my last test strip...will have to get some more tomorrow. I got all of the camera equipment set up and will hopefully have marestare up tomorrow! My hubby is no help at all with picking a farm name to put on there. I need help naming the place! Our house sits on a hill and there is always a breeze blowing. There is only one big tree on the property and it is a big pecan tree. Our house is 160 years old. It was originally a dog trot style house but it has been renovated over the years and the dog trot part is now the foyer and dining room. The house has been totally renovated (new siding/windows/electrical/plumbing/heating and air/etc.) but still has the beautiful old hardwood floors. The foyer and dining rooms have the old wood siding on the walls (restored and painted of course) so when you walk in it is beautiful! Our names are jessica and matthew and our last name is jones. We are Christians and belong to the Congregational Holiness Church. We also do alot of dog rescue/fostering. The names that we have so far are: Breezy J, Windy J, M bar J, Windy Hill Farm, Pecan Hill Farm, Red Rooster Farm (because we have a giant red rooster) I need help deciding and if you think of another name with the description of us or our place, please let me know!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 20, 2011)

jessj said:


> Have been gone most of the afternoon celebrating my husbands birthday! Got home a while ago and fed Darla. Her ph still hasnt moved and I used my last test strip...will have to get some more tomorrow. I got all of the camera equipment set up and will hopefully have marestare up tomorrow! My hubby is no help at all with picking a farm name to put on there. I need help naming the place! Our house sits on a hill and there is always a breeze blowing. There is only one big tree on the property and it is a big pecan tree. Our house is 160 years old. It was originally a dog trot style house but it has been renovated over the years and the dog trot part is now the foyer and dining room. The house has been totally renovated (new siding/windows/electrical/plumbing/heating and air/etc.) but still has the beautiful old hardwood floors. The foyer and dining rooms have the old wood siding on the walls (restored and painted of course) so when you walk in it is beautiful! Our names are jessica and matthew and our last name is jones. We are Christians and belong to the Congregational Holiness Church. We also do alot of dog rescue/fostering. The names that we have so far are: Breezy J, Windy J, M bar J, Windy Hill Farm, Pecan Hill Farm, Red Rooster Farm (because we have a giant red rooster) I need help deciding and if you think of another name with the description of us or our place, please let me know!!!


I like Windy Hill Farm

Can't wait to watch Darla!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 21, 2011)

hhmmmmm can you post a pic of your home Jessica? It might make it easier


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

hehe love all these pics,

hmm can't decide either, would love to see house pics!



please?


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Lots of pics! First pic is the foyer and dining room. My house doesnt really have a "front" or "back". It sits by itself up on a hill in a 10acre field. But there is a main highway on one side (wich i call the back and everyone else calls the front) and a smaller coutry road that you actually access the house from on the other side (wich i call the front). Its funny how tiny it looks in the pics!! The columns on the "front" of the house are made from 12x12 posts....that gives you a size reference! The other two pics are a candid shot from my wedding reception ( i have only been remarried since last december, and bought this house last november) and a family pic!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

YAY! So excited to be able to watch Darla soon!





Beautiful house and beautiful family. Both sides of your house look like they could be the front lol

I like Windy Hill Farm


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

New udder pics from this morning! Sorry they aren't great. Bless her heart...she has hay stuck to her udder, but she doesnt want me to get it off!


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry, just wanted to compare...this is yesterday and today. I've gotta go get some more test strips today. I ran out last night.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

Geez... as if she could get even more full!! LOL Can't wait to watch her either!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya'll are gonna laugh so hard when you see D on camera!! Last night in the dark everything was black and white on camera...today in the daylight her seafoam green stall looks like neon green on camera!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2011)

Jess I love your house - just perfect and very cosy looking.








The family pictures are really special too. Thanks for including them.





Darla is moving steadily towards showing us her beautiful baby! I hope you can get the cam up and running before she foals.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Anna!

Do you all that are on marestare have public cams or private?? I feel like i know you guys and dont mind sharing the link here, but i feel kind of undecided about making it a public cam so that just anybody and everybody can see me out feeding in my lovely pajamas every morning?!?


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

i am trying to set up marestare and it keeps telling me that the fms url is incorrect. The instructions say that it will be provided by marestare...so do i need to wait for an email from them or ???


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 21, 2011)

Jess, yes,you will need to wait for heather. She will post a link and you need to be there as its only good I think for 30 min. She then logs in or hijacks your computer and does it all from her location..she takes control of your mouse and sets the color,viewing all the computer wiz things. then you are set to go. If you set private IMO and will be more trouble than its worth b/c then you have to link to other computers. Really no one cares what you wear...I was very self conscious at first but these are all really good people and all they want is to see a beautiful baby...and to help watch for you...i say...make it public and have fun with it!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 21, 2011)

Your house is very neat. I don't understand the term 'dog trot' - is that a style common

to the south. The remodeling done is wonderful and it looks very homey.

The family photos just add to showing it's a real home.

Darla is progressing -I've never tested any mares milk so not sure why her numbers aren't

dropping yet as she sure looks like she's moving in the right direction.

Definitely getting closer!

Looking forward to seeing you in some cute jammies LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! Dog trot houses were pretty popular in the south during the mid-late 1800's. They are built with the kitchen and living room on one side of the house and the bedrooms on the other side with a large open breeze way in the middle. It sort of created a natural "air conditioning" Our "dog trot" or breeze way was enclosed many many years ago and that is now the foyer/dining room!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pics Jessi, your house is beautiful. It is hard to think of a name, when I made my pastures I had far too much clover and it really worried me so hubby suggested the name Clover Stables and I have a 4 leaf clover as my logo.

I wonder how the others found their names?

Darla is making great progress.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of your home n family..cant wait to see Darla on cam 



 plz dont have it before


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 21, 2011)

Final Setup directions sent via email. Let me know if you need assistance








Is there a due date on Darla? I didn't see one in the information you sent.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 21, 2011)

Darla's due date???? That is it, you could call your place

DDD Farm ROFL

Sorry , I had quite a bit of wine today. Hick


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the pics of your house!!! N family! Hmm I still can't dcide on a name for you, will keep thInking



my farm name is kingspark because our last name is king n alot of ppl put park at the end of their stud name here n I thought it sounded gOod



hehe

Oh n dnt worry bout the public thing the guys on marestare are awesome as well



n I'll be there n so will Renee anyssa park,



n hey I go out there in my pjs all the time lol bout to go out again rofl how is darla looking now?? Suz I Want to see an udder that size in the next week hehe ( just kidding)


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh haha renee!!! Lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

*http:///www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=windyhill* 

* *

*Darla's link on mare stare!!!! I just started it and couldnt get it to come up a second ago. I don't know her due date...she was pasture bred before i got her...but you can put today's date if you think that will make her foal today!!!*




* We went with Windy Hill Farm. That was my husbands favorite as well! Thanks for all of the compliments on my home and my family. I love them both! I usually run out between 5:30 and 6am and feed her really quick in my pj's then go back in and get dressed and let her out before I leave for work. I may try to get a second camera and set it up outside. You wouldnt be able to see all of the pasture, but most of it! The stall camera is right in front of her fan. She likes to stand there and feel the wind on her face, so maybe we will get lots of good shots! I gave her a bath this afternoon so she is ready for her big marestare debut!*



* I got the link for iphone as well...will it work with my droid? Thanks in advance to everyone who helps me watch her!*

* *

*Also for all of you breeders out there....at this advanced stage of pregnancy do you guys usually let your girls out all day? I have been just stalling her at night, but have considered leaving her in all day and just letting her out for 4-5 hours in the afternoon after I get home. Her stall is about 9.5feet by 12feet. Not super big, but plenty of room for her to move around and be comfy.*


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Cassie...i hope Suz's udder is this size by next week too!! Can't wait to see her filly....i never did get to see pics of the possible sires. also, I think that her clip job looks fine, especially for a beginner! I used to be a professional dog groomer and cannot wait to try my hand at horse clipping!

I still cant get it to come up...heather did i do it wrong???


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Cam wont come up here either. The page will, but no picture. Im sure Heather will be able to sort it out for you





Its exciting that Darla is progressing so well. I cant wait to see her foal





Regarding your question - yes, its best that you still turn Darla out, even this late in pregnancy. it keeps the mares happy and stress free, and turn out, rolling etc can be the best thing to get the foals into position. There is generally less chance of dystocia in happy mares that are able to get out and stretch their legs and get their babies into position before foaling



So i wouldnt change your routine


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

I totally agree with Renee! best to let her outside as much as possible!! look at Suzie, she is out in the pouring rain and loves it! much to my disgust LOL

pics of the stallions on my thread



well um Suzie's thread hehe

Suzie's udder is changing slowly each day, hard to see the difference but can definitley feel the difference...

haha when I set marestare up I wanted her to foal that weekend, so I put the 23/6 LOL now everyone is like, are you sure she was due that date Cassie?



haha oops LOL

I really should get Heather to change it to unkown!! LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

If i could get darla's camera to stream you guys could see my poor "ugly hen". She is in Darla's stall right now while D is in the pasture. The poor thing was a rescue. The "not very educated on chickens people" that she came from had 4 roosters and 3 hens...and she has a bum leg so she couldnt get away from the roos. The poor old girl didnt have a single feather on her back when she was surrendered to the shelter! She has been here for a few months and is FINALLY starting to get some feathers on her back.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

I fixed it!!! Darla's empty stall (you know the one that is really pretty light seafoam/mint green in person but neon green on camera) is now on marestare!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see it! Looks like a chicken just came to say hello and look for food


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 21, 2011)

jessj said:


> I fixed it!!! Darla's empty stall (you know the one that is really pretty light seafoam/mint green in person but neon green on camera) is now on marestare!



So sorry!! I was away from the computer. Glad you figured it out and Welcome to Mare Stare


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

The chickens are frequent visitors to D's stall while she is out. They come in and scratch all of the hay around looking for food that she may have dropped,then I have to go in and straighten it all back out. Silly chickens. I have to feed them every time that I feed Darla or they try to eat out of her food dish with her! She does not like that...she actually pawed one of my hens one day!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Your up!!! Woohoo!!!

What time is it there Jess? Just so i know when to expect Darla back in





Maybe you could ask Heather to put a clock on your cam?

Awww, poor bald chicken, i bet she's happy to be with you now


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 21, 2011)

Will get the time and date added asap.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

I am on central standard time. It is 7:05pm here now. It gets dark really late here this time of year, so I usually bring Darla in at about 8:30-9pm and give her her last meal. She eats 3x's a day: 5:30-6am, 4-4:30pm, 8:30-9pm.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 2 sets of baby chicks right now...you can see a few of them playing in Darlas stall. This is the youngest ones...their mom likes to sleep in darla's stall occasionally.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Heather! You're so efficient!

Awww, i missed the baby chicks!

Ill check back in in a few hours then once Darla might be in


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

baby chicks are on again and they are chasing bugs...hilarious to watch!


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay for names! Lol, took me two years to name my place/stud. Ended up butchering some gaelic but we all like it.

Darla has to be close, maybe we'll get a run of foalings next week? Just one after the other!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

haha YAY alright Suzie, you better hurry up so you are caught up with the rest of them!!

will be keeping an eye on Darla when she gets in


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Darla is in for the night....AND she has ALOT of clear discharge!!! I didnt make it to the store to get more test strips today, so I have no idea what it is testing. I tried to look at her vulva, but she got huffy. Will look when she is finished with her dinner.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

ooo very exciting! are her tests pointing out more?


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Also...how does barn alarm work??? I havent gotten far enough along to figure it out yet??


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

will see if there is enough light to take udder pic when I look at her vulva!

ps. this is everyones official warning. I am wearing pajama pants and an old t shirt, my hair is in a pony tail and i have on NO MAKEUP. There will be no taking pics of this to share on facebook!


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

That is the momma hen to the youngest chicks...and she is very aggressive when it comes to food! Darla has actually pawed her for being in the food dish! Her and the chicks sleep in D's stall sometimes and she doesnt mind...as long as they arent too close to her dinner!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

haha no worries Jess who cares anyways lol not me, I wake up and head straight out there lol def not makeup or hair done, lol we don't mind

http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/

here is the link! barn alarm is my best friend hehe, you just have it open in the background or minimised and when a low or high alert comes on (with any marestare horses/ donkeys ) it has a horse trotting (low alert) or horse neighing (high alert) on the barn alarm page there is a tester so you can see how it sounds, I have scared quite a few ppl by having it up n leaving my computer lol woops!! our IT guy thought there was something wrong with my computer hehe best joke EVER!! LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

a...my desktop doesnt have sound!!! If yall see ANYTHING CALL ME!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

oh how frustrating!!! can you get some cheap usb speakers to put in?? they work perfectly!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there a way to put a message on darla's camera page that says my barn alarm doesnt work so please call me ??


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

send an email to Heather. I'm sure she can put something up for you!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay!





Hello miss Darla



I see you





Ill be watching when im infront of my computer Jess.

Interesting about the discharge. Do you mean from her vulva or her udder? (Im assuming vulva?)


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Discharge was from vulva. There was a alot of it when I brought her in. When is checked again just now I didnt see quite as much, but when i tried to check the color inside the vulva it was (i dont know how to describe this) almost like the discharge is sticky and it was a little harder to open...does that make sense? Inside vulva is still light pink.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Darla has had her check over, finished her dinner, and straight to laying down sternal while the chickens to the dishes


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm, could it be the mucous plug? I have no idea but these lovely breeders will





haha oh how cute!!! what a good girl!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm... interesting.

I guess it could be the start of the mucus plug coming away, but i've never heard of it being clear before.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

This discharge was clear, but when I bathed her today she had quite a bit of reddish brown discharge that I washed away.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is the udder pic that i took...it isnt great because i had to use the flashlight! I am also posting some pics that i took of her today. She still doesnt have a huge V. I have read that sometimes minis (especially maidens) tend to "hide" their foals...is that what's going on with her?


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

well, it could be it... she is down sternal. went down flat the back sternal...


----------



## wingnut (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see her! I can see her!!!

Now, the question is: do I stay up all night and watch?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 21, 2011)

I see Darla! She is so beautiful! I am excited to watch, I hope I can get some sleep tongiht!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

how long after they have the mucous plug do they usually foal?

Joy do you have barn alarm up? so if we hit low or high alert u can wake up and watch?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Was the reddish brown the same sticky consistancy as the clear is?

If so, then i HAVE had a reddish/brown mucous plug


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

The mares that i have had foal that i have seen a mucous plug on have foaled within 24 hours, but i do know that some mares can go upto 5-6 days.

Have you ever checked out the crayonbox minis site? They have great foaling signs info on htere, and they have a pic of a mucous plug. Is this similar to what Darla had? (Although i could have dried by the time you found it i guess)

http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes same consistency. I noticed it when I was bathing her and washed it all away. I fed her and then put her out to pasture for a few hours after that . When i brought her in I noticed the clear. The reddish brown was possibly a little bit thicker...


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw signs of the mucus plug almost a week out from Twinkle's foaling, but she seemed to progress quite slowly through the changes.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

It was similar to that...the one on the crayonbox site looks almost purple-ish...this was more reddish brown. But it was still on her vulva so it could be that it just hadnt dried as much?


----------



## wingnut (Aug 21, 2011)

Cassie: I think I can do that ....that would be so cool! I could sleep AND not miss anything. I always miss these things.


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor D...she can't get comfortable. She usually lays either sternal or flat and stays that was for a while...tonight she is back and forth.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 22, 2011)

Is she breathing hard/fast? I can't tell if I'm imagining that or not.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

yay Joy



then you can see



WHEN some of our girls foal tonight hehe





poor thing Jess, she doesn't look very comfy at all


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

did you see her just now...sternal /flat/ roll / up pawing/ and back sternal?


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

ooo! no I was trying to make my lunch lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm getting old and just put my old lady back cream (aka tylenol precise) on...it smells horrible and makes my hands tingle. I just went and scrubbed my hands and put my bra back on just in case!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

she is back down flat now...


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

now sternal then flat again....


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

stopping the cam for just a sec to work on it... will be right back!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

running again! no color, but much clearer!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

I had to pop out and get some things, but sounds like poor Darla hasnt been real comfy. Im back to watching for an hour or so now before i have to go bring mine in for the night.

Down flat now - using the gate as a pillow lol





Absolutely it could still be the mucous plug Jess. I have seen it quite a few shades of red/brown/pink and one that was almost brown/green





Hopefully she progresses nice and quickly from here and doesnt keep us all on the edge of our seats waiting for much longer


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

She has been very restless. That is unusual for her.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Come on D....i need some kind of sign. Are you in early labor or just uncomfortable?? If you are just uncomfortable then I am going to bed...otherwise i will be here glued to my chair!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I am giving her 20minutes longer then I am off to bed.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

not before we get your number!! hehe

and can you receive texts?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I have two #'s.. 256-223-2601 is best to call me on. 256-223-2578 is best to text me on. please dont hesitate to call or text if you see anything suspicious at all!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW just found your sight man she got bigger does she seem to be breathing heavy to yous


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

She is breathing heavy.. I cant tell if she is yawning or flehming or just being grumpy when she lifts he nos in the air. Can you guys tell?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ok. going to bed now. Stormy just got up and started moving around...will someone please text me too if she goes into labor? And anything suspicious at all for D just text or call! I will wake up and check on her again in a couple of hours!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Jess just sent you a test msg, did you get it?





oooo, Jess you should still get some sleep while you can



we want you to be ready and wide awake for when your baby gets born lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

flat a half roll then back sternal


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

yep no worries



people from Marestare are watching too, have been in contact with them... will let them know if I can't watch...


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

Iam watching



does she look like she might be in first stage of labour what do yous reckon


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah I'm thinking its the beginning too... they know we are watching, and are suspicious about her behaviour!

I sent Jess a text as a test but she hasn't replied, so I don't know If I did something wrong with the number... hmmm hope someone else can get through to her...



just in case


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

they think she is looking very close, but don't want to do a low alert just yet, "cos they have fooled us before" lol

they are watching very closely, and think she is VERY close to foaling just like us


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

lol Diane Renee (eagle) is back out there too.. morning Ladies!! they are prob having a hard time catching up lol

I think we are going to have two cranky aunties when they catch up hehe



sorry lol

but she has been very interesting tonight!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally I read the last post



boy did you write alot last night.




I am here and have been watching her whilst I read, I will keep a close eye on her if you all need to sleep. (not you Cassie



)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 22, 2011)

Good Morning all..Great Picture on the cam 



 ..and just look at the list of watchers at the bottom lol how exciting..we'r all with you Darla 



 GO GIRL


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

How long can first stage labour last is it about 3 hours ?????????


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all.





This is exciting - another lovely lady to watch!! But I really cant cope with 7 odd pages to catch up on every morning again - had to back pedal to find the marestare connection!

All seems quiet right now, but she does keep stretching her neck and having half yawns, so I guess it is just wait and see for the moment?


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha oh Renee, can't I have a little sleep please??





yes she is certainly been very interesting today/tonight lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 22, 2011)

she deff knows something is going on in there..Plz have it before 10.30am our time i have to go out


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

ok, just letting you know that I won't be able to watch for the next hour... ( I know plenty of you are watching



)

have to do end of day procdeures at work then will be home to feed ponies and put them to bed, then I can watch again


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

She certainly doesn't look very comfortable does she poor girl. Either she's getting ready to foal or it could be that the foal is changing positions and that is what is making her restless.

Cant believe that one minute we have a new cam to watch and the next minute the mare foals - that would be a first for us watchers! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

OK. We'll see you later Cassie.


----------



## Wings (Aug 22, 2011)

How many more yawns does she want to squeeze into a ten second gap


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 22, 2011)

Id be reaching for the matchsticks to hold those eyes open Jess..she looks like shes preparing herself to me 




 wont be long now and your gona have a new baby


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

She sure is acting strange but this is the first time that we get to watch her. I remember Jessi saying often that she Darla likes to go from sternal to flat and back up again.

We watch and wait


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone seen her doing loose droppings when she's actually on her feet? (sorry but I have to flick to and fro between cams/threads and always seem to miss Darla when she's standing up!)


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

OK gotta go do my furkids! Back in around an hour - keep watching folks!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all! I am here! Cass, I didnt get your text....wonder why? Whats been going on with the d? Still just more sternal/flat/sternal??


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

She has found her comfy spot now it seems Jess, and has stayed flat for some time.

She was very unsettled earlier. Sternal/flat/sternal/flat, getting up ,tail swishing and going back down. Same again. But seems she has settled and got herself good and comfy now.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

So i should go back to bed or watch a while?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Get some rest Jessy, I am here for the night.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

She seemed very slow and reluctant to walk when she got up, is she like this during the day Jessi?? Making very slow paces and lifting her head at each pace?


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

think she pushing go back in there now


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

She has been very uncomfortable when she walks the past couple of days. No head lifting, but walking slowly ans kink of waddling in the back. I decided to go clean that poo up before the chickens scattered it! (ps. i was wearing gloves...i didnt touch it with my hands!) That poo was a totally different consistency than normal. Not a cow pie, but all stuck together into one giant turd. I also looked at her vulva. It seems more swollen at the bottom. It is a different color inside too. Not red, but maybe darker pink? Wow, look at her now! Think I will watch for a little bit.

going back..will have both phones


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Shes acting like she has something caught in her teeth...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

She looks very uncomfortable and it seems her feet hurt. If she doesn't foal tonight you might want to look into that Jessi.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

she does act likesomething is inher teeth but I don't see anything


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

im not entirely convinced that thre is something in her teeth...possibly just some crazy mare/labor thing came in for a flashlight...going back out now!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

It could be further down her throat bc she was coughing too earlier. She looks really unhappy poor girl. Lets hope she foals soon so she will feel better.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

o...and she does need her feet trimmed. my dad is coming to do it this week. was supposed to come this weekend but had to work.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

She seems like its not bothering her so much now.

She is acting fairly strange all round with the tail going, weight stifting, stamping her front feet and etc she may be progressing and this is her way of dealing with it... time will tell i guess





Sure, some of these things arent the typical foaling signs... but Darla hasnt exactly followed the rules yet lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought i seen her pushing anyone else see that


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Second poop in the last few minutes.... Woohoo!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

well she is standing up now, but i don't know if it was a weight shift or a slight push but she was standing still then seemed to move her weight forward then back, and her head went up...




sorry thats confusing lol

she is doing a strange thing with her front left leg...


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

did someone just text me?? my phone gave me a message that said text memory full but I just deleted them all makes no sense.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

what was that one like Jess?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

the first part was one giant turd like the other 1 the rest of it was more normal maybe a bit softer than usual


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

hmmm, very interesting


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

she has just gone back down sernal...


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ok...i am back inside in my chair (wich is about 30seconds from the barn...less if i run!) I dont think that I could sleep again tonight if I tried....she really needs to f**l tonight so that I have an excuse to call in to work tomorrow. If not, then I may just be napping at my desk!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> She seems like its not bothering her so much now.
> 
> She is acting fairly strange all round with the tail going, weight stifting, stamping her front feet and etc she may be progressing and this is her way of dealing with it... time will tell i guess
> 
> ...



lol...thats my girl! breaking all the rules...may haveto figure out a way to incorporate that into a filly name! Stormy is yawning and looking a little restless too!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> She certainly doesn't look very comfortable does she poor girl. Either she's getting ready to foal or it could be that the foal is changing positions and that is what is making her restless.
> 
> Cant believe that one minute we have a new cam to watch and the next minute the mare foals - that would be a first for us watchers! LOL!!



lol....i aim to please!!! and like you said D is breaking the rules!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessi can you take her temperature?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I probably could...but there is a very good chance that she would kick my kneecap off.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

PML, probably best you dont then LOL

The temp drop is a good one if you have been taking her temp at the same time each day and have something to compare it to. Probably not much point disturbing her now

If she doesnt foal tonight, is someone around tomorrow if you are at work Jess?


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

hmmm we dnt want that...





does your hubby help with the horses much??


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

The Hubby likes Darla, but wont make her mind...she just does whatever she pleases with him. He has no experience at all with horses. He is at work right now. He will come home a couple of hours before i go to work. He will be sleeping, but will get up occasionally to check on her.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you guys noticed since i took the color off that her mane/tail/legs def. look alot darker than her body? But her head looks darker too....doesn't that indicate possible true roan??? Arg...I dont think I will every decide what color she is!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

lol I think she is a very hard mare to pick her colour!! it will be lots of fun to see what colour the foal is, we don't know what colour the stallion is do we? flat sternal flat sternal flat sternal flat sternal LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Cass...i finally got your text! Just now!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

I tryed to ring you to ,did you get a missed call


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

YAY n its heaps quicker!!! YAY!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

stallion is a red/white pinto! hopefully lots of color on out lil filly!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay oh how lovely!! can't wait to see how SHE looks!! come on miss Darla!






Darla up then back down again... hmmm



maybe a breakast baby!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont have a missed call..which # did you call....oh wow...did yall just see that super quick up/paw/back down move she just did?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Up, change positions and straight back down again.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

yep!!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

lol...all posting at the same time! Well she just moved... i was gonna say look at stormy, she looked like a little seahorse lying there...she moved tho!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

uhg...crazy chicken...get out of there! I swear if they all rush in when she finally does f**l we may just be having fried chicken for dinner!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

flat out again.

Some fast breathing happening there miss D





Sternal


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Jess, Renee (eagle) has lost her internet now, someone is coming to fix but she msgd me to ask you if tomorrow morning you could get your hubby to help you take Darlas temperature? just in case?... might be a good idea...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Yippeee I am back up now


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I always tie her and put on her fly spray, check udder, etc in the morning before i let her out. I will try to get her temp. then! I'm beginning to think that all of this "action" was just a ploy to keep me awake so that she definitely gets her breakfast on time. It will be time for it in about 15minutes.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry you didn't get any rest Jessi and thank you for taking her temp, it is important. We will talk when you have done it.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

k! thanks renee! it will be about an hour or so. I usually feed her about 5:45 or so and then let her out around 6:30


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay Renee is back!!! wow you poor thing Jess, tonight (your tonight ) if she does the same you are going to sleep and we will watch!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great, Thanks


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

no big deal...i will just take a nap at my desk! I am the boss, who is gonna say anything about it?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

going to feed..."see" yall in a minute!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2011)

Whats happening i really thought it was all sytems go...was she just tricking us


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

i am gonna stop her camera again for a sec and see if i can clear up the pic! brb


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Houston we are back!

and gone again


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

lol...my daughter just came in from her dad's house.She asked why the thermometer was on my desk. I told her that I am going to take darla's temp in a few minutes...you should have seen the look on he face! She said "momma, i know how you take a horses temperature and I am NOT putting that thing back in my mouth after that" LOL I assured her that I would buy a new one for us!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

cassie...then she said how is that horse that is in alaska??? (she meant australia)


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

so cute! how old is she? my boys pretend to throw up when I tell them that I am off to take a temperature.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha so glad I don't live in alaska LOL did you show her Suzie?? lol she is good





tell her I say hi!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

She is 7. We have been watching Suzie for awhile. She really likes her. Darla was being exceptionally grumpy this morning. She usually leads with no problem, but she kept stopping. Her temp is 99.8


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Temp was 99.8


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

My husband will be here, but he will be sleeping most of the time...do you think I need to put her inside for the day?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

What is she doing outside? You could leave her in so we can watch her if you like. JMHO


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Udder this morning! I think I will put her back in her stall before I leave. Just in case!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

was her udder hot?


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Is the first one yesterday's?? If so definite changes!! Won't be long now!!! 

Tell your daughter suzie n Cassie give her big hugs for watching suzie



n of course sending big hugs to you to.., temp not too out of the ordinary... I know suzie site between 95-97 degrees calcite but I dnt know what the norm average is for horses... Lol have a good day!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

both of those pics are today! she just shifted her weight! I didnt touch her udder except to wipe it with a baby wipe after I used the fly spray. going to put her up now. will check it then!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with you Diane, I got the conversion from Celsius wrong. *I APOLOGISE*.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Darla is back in....udder was warm but not hot.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Down for me too


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

wow when I got up and saw like 100 comments on here, I thought for sure she foaled! Darla, you were supposed to have a visit from the filly fairy, now she is running behind!






I could sleep last night at all! I should have come down and read posts.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

As long as hubby is watching darla while he plays lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW... LOTS of action last night and LOTS of posts!!





We had bad storms so I had to shut down early and I missed everything.





I am here today and when the cam is back up I will be watching Darla as well!

Ps.. does anyone have FB? I have mine set to where you can't public search for me, but PM me on here if you don't mind me adding you


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ok..got her back up and running. she was down sternal when I got here. she just got back up.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

the pic is really dark...will be down again for a sec while i work on it!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ok. up and running again. pic still isnt great, but the best that i could get! headed back to work!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm going to have to peek in and watch Darla through the day today, she's got to be close! Are you going to pick up some ph strips to test (if she doesnt have her FILLY before then?)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

is it just me or Darla breathing pretty heavy?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

It does look like she is breathing heavy..


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

pushes??!? is that a push???


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

maybe just a stretch???


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

Jess is going to have her husband check on her again. Those chicken sure are watching her too lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

cant get the hubby to wake up! i will run home and check her!


----------



## jmejemima (Aug 22, 2011)

I hate to be the dark cloud here, and maybe it's just me, but it looks like Darla is showing some signs of founder to me? Weight all on the hind end (to relieve the fronts), shifting weight from one front foot to the other, she seems VERY reluctant to walk, lots of laying down. Yes I know that we are waiting for her to foal, but... could we be focusing on ONE thing (foaling) and forgetting about the rest of the horse?

Could just be because we just got the cam, but it may be worth looking in to??


----------



## wingnut (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm under my full name on face book: joy fender (maryland)


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Diane is usually right Jess so it is worth checking ( she won't leave you alone until you check anyway) lol

We are still getting to know Darla so bare with all our questions!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Here now! Just came in to use the restroom and scrub my hands/arms just in case! I will go check her hooves now.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooves are not warm at all.... she has a lot of clear sticky discharge from her vulva.


----------



## jmejemima (Aug 22, 2011)

jessj said:


> Hooves are not warm at all.... she has a lot of clear sticky discharge from her vulva.



I think that it still warrents being watched. I know she's uncomfortable, but is it something OTHER than the foal? I'm leaning to yes.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Does the discharge smell ?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the pick that I took of her vulva a few minutes ago...the discharge is smeared on her bum as well.(from swishing her tail.)


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

well darn..you cant really see it alot in the pic..just the strings of it that go to her tail. i didnt notice a smell, but I didnt sniff if! I can go back and do that tho


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

She's been up for a while now.. still seeming uncomfortable. Breathing heavy. I haven't seen her scratch her butt or pacing but has held her tail up a bit here and there. So glad there are so many people watching her! And glad you got home to check her real quick, Jess.

I'm taking my son to the dr in a bit and will be right back to watch her. Happy there are so many eyes on her!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Im going to stay and watch her for a few, but i need to run back to work at least for a little while.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessi, we are here watching so go off and do what you have to. She looks uncomfy but I don't think she is in labour


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 22, 2011)

Gosh lots of heavy breathing and looks very uncomfortable..lets hope its all over very soon for her


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Renee...i should be at my desk for the rest of the day (unless an emergency comes up) I can watch her from there too, and my job is only about 5-7 minutes away...ten tops, but I am in my patrol truck and can turn on the lights and get here pretty quick!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree there are lots of eyes on he,r Jess. She is up and even though she is uncomfy she isn't like she was earlier. Glad you are so close to her and you were able to check her. She needed to be checked and now is just needing to be watched.

I am going to take my son to the foot dr in about 20 minutes and will be right back on duty after his appointment.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

MAN, I am uncomfortable watching Darla


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea she definitely needs to be watched close!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I have her up at work. My secretary had to run to lunch as soon as i got back, so I have been busy answering calls. As soon as she gets back I am closing my door and having her screen calls!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Girls lets try to all keep calm and not get Jessi in a tizz, we all know what it feels like to have a mare due to drop so we don't want to add to her stress. Darla has discomfort and isn't active but I really don't think she is about to foal any minute now.

Jess you are not far away and we are watching so don't worry.

Gosh, do you think I was a teacher in a past life




I sure can be bossy


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah we are back. Yippeee


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Renee. I am staying calm. I really think that you are right and she is just uncomfortable. I will watch the shifting weight/feet closely, but i really think it is pregnancy related. She is breathing hard...but it is 94* with 47% humidity at my house. She has two fans on her and plenty of ventalation, but it is still super hot!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL Renee.

I am calm and Jess seems to be too.

Wasn't saying "OMG she needs to be watched SUPER CLOSE! NOW!" all crazy..



but saying that she does need to be watched closely, because she does. she has lots of eyes doing it so she's good.





She looks like a regular size horse now since she's so close to the camera lol She's very pretty

The trip to the dr was a waste



My son's regular dr referred him to a foot specialist because he walks funny and they never sent the authorization forms to them like they told me they had.. AND they were on lunch when the foot dr tried to call so we would have had to wait to be authorized then wait to be fit in so I said I'd reschedule. It takes 40 minutes to drive there so I'm not very happy with his dr.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Megan, I'm sorry that your trip was a bust! I am going to run to walmart real quick and get some test strips! May just go on home when I get back! Call if anything changes!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

funny funny girl...she keeps looking directly at the camera and yawning!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Hollywood here I come



cheese


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

after she finishes eating I am going to test her milk, take new udder pics and temp, then let her out to play for a bit!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am off to bed now, night night


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

good night!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Well!



Am i surprised to see no foal this morning! I jumped out of bed and thought "DARLA! For sure she would have foaled"... nope lol

She looks more comfy than she was through the night so far. Had a few rolls and a quick sternal rest before getting up and having a bit of a pick at her feed.

Im off to feed and let Fergie out, and then ill be in to watch for the day.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning



I too thought I would be woken up by the barn alarm for miss darlas foaling... Apparently not lol at least she is more comfy now



I will be watching her on n off today,


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't wait to take pics...i think her tummy has dropped since this morning!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so excited, I got to see you taking pictures of Darla. she didnt want to go out did she? I glad to see I'm not the only one out there "violating" my mare.



Just kidding, it's just that my brother was over, and thouht I was nuts talking to my husband about how her udder looked, and her "hooha." But, to us it just seems like normal talk.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope Darla enjoys her time outside. Hopefully she gets that baby into position and is ready to roll tonight!!








I look forward to pictures!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

arg...ph is still at 8

and temp is 100*


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

udder pics...will get more pics in a few. hubby is getting ready for work, need to see him off!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

side view yesterday and today

i thought she had dropped some...but it doesnt look like it in the pics.


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

cam will be down for a few minutes. (darla is outside anyway!)


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ug...i am switching computers to stream from...i have everything set up, i just cant find the page that tells you what to put all of the camera settings too...does anyone know??


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Jess you should have an email from Heather for the setup? I have mine still.... it might help a little, but you need your password and such... if you need I can send you through the details...

I think it will be a tiny foal!





can you put some pics up, side and udder from a few days ago so we can see comparison? please?


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi cass! I have my pass word and url...i just need the specifics to set the camera! I will post some comparrison pics in a bit!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone here is on marestare if you wouldnt mind pulling up your adobe flash media and tell me what is in each column?


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

ok here are the specifics...

1.	Install your capture device according to the manufacturer's recommendations.

 

2. CLOSE any programs associated with your capture device. Only ONE program at a time can use the device.

 

3. Go to http://www.marestare.com/downloads/ Locate, download and install the Flash Encoder that is appropriate for your operating system and hardware.

 

4. Once the install is complete, the program will open. Make the following changes inside the software program:

 

• In the column on the left Click on Video and make sure your video capture device is displayed.

*a.	*To be seen on the Iphone and the Ipad follow these directions:

*1.	*Format should be *H.264*

*2.	**Click on wrench to the right of this line*

*3.	**Profile should be Main*

*4.	**Level should be 3.0*

*5.	**Click Okay*

*b.	**If you don’t have an iphone or ipad then leave the setting at V6 *

• Frame Rate should be 25

• Input size should be *320x240*

• Bit rate should be *100 kbps *DO NOT SET THIS HIGHER OR YOU WILL BE CHARGED AN OVERAGE FEE!*

• In the middle column Uncheck Audio unless you have paid to have Audio

• In the right column Stream to Flash Media Server is automatically checked - leave that alone.

• Change your FMS URL to 

• Change the stream to *cam1*. If you have additional cam setups we will assist in adding them separately.

• Click Auto Adjust and choose Degrade Quality.

• Uncheck 'Save to file'.

• Click on file in your upper left hand corner and choose Save. Name the file whatever you choose and click save.

• Click on Start - you will be presented with a log in box.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Im not sure if the flash set up is the same as the older set up that i have Jess?

What sort of things does it ask?

YOu cant open it on your other computer to check the set up there?





If not, we can see if its the same sort of thing as mine??

I must have been typing as the same time as Cass. Good on you Cassie!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry Jess at work, can't pull it up atm... hope those instructions help though


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

yes cassie!! Thanks so much! Heather emailed it to me at the same time! I saved it this time. I dont have and extra power cord here to look it up on the other computer...it would have been a pain!

cam is gonna go back down for a few minutes while i try to fix the pic!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ok..it is a little better anyway!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry it keeps going up and down..cant get a good pic


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Jess your pic is heaps better then mine! stop fussing LOL it is brilliant!



LOL and I hope you pland on sleeping tonight cos we are watching and we aren't going to leave her!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

ahh....sleep...that sounds wonderful! I think i got 2 hours last night and i never did get my nap today! I will post those comparison pics now. Darla spent her entire afternoon out split between grazing and rolling!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks



well make sure you do get some sleep!!! tell us when your going to bed and we will make sure we keep her up! I have your mobile number and we will let you know of anything!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

I was just about to ask if she rolled much or acted strange outside at all. Interesting.

She seems a lot calmer tonight so far.

Yes, do go and catch some sleep. I will be here for a good 5-6 hours at LEAST, as i am working on the computer all day. So go and catch up on your sleep. We'll call if anything is happening


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

Darla's camera is going in and out. Something is wrong with the camera or line or something


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

and down she goes...almost have those pics ready cass


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

She looks all cute and snuggly curled up like that


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is the famous reverse filling goat udder. (only i wouldnt wish and udder this ugly on a goat even!)

8-9-11 / 8-13-11 / 8-17-11 / 8-20-11 / 8-22-11


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Hehehe, it sure is an unusual looking udder.





But, its a full one, and one thats ready to feed that little filly when she arrives





So c'mon Darla!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha yay Jess, just to be difficult lol can we some of her side? comparison ?? hehe

Definitley less wrinkles and fuller!



won't be long now!!

I say your tonight at 3:40am and it will be a gorgeous little filly!!



hehe


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you "other renee" there are two of you! luckily you are awake while she is asleep and vice versa! Bless Darla's heart...i have seriously had goat with a nicer udder! The nipples are SO HUGE...i'm scared my lil filly wont be able to get her mouth around them!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I like your 3:40 idea! This yesterday and today...i thought she looked like she dropped more today, but it doesnt show in the pics.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

jessj said:


> Thank you "other renee" there are two of you! luckily you are awake while she is asleep and vice versa! Bless Darla's heart...i have seriously had goat with a nicer udder! The nipples are SO HUGE...i'm scared my lil filly wont be able to get her mouth around them!


I have found that little nipples can be an issue - especially on a REALLY full udder. But big ones are normally a good thing



Im sure your baby will be fine

Well miss darla has sure toned things down tonight!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am going to see if I can get he to move a bit more in the center then i am going to bed. Will check in around midnight. PLEASE CALL if you see anything at all suspicious!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

I am late feeding tonight! I put her food pan right under the camera where she was laying...now maybe she will move more toward the center! Off to bed now!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

aaaa!!!! One of my tiny baby chicks is on the top board of the stall wall...i wonder if i need to go rescue it?? O...nope it got down...just as well momma hen probably would have flogged me! Really off to bed now!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha night Jess! we are watching!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Darla is a different horse to last night. Maybe the foal was turning and making her uncomfy last night...


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

lol, yes! We're not quite so on the edge of our seat tonight lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to agree with all of you completely different horse tonight



she is down sternal, but looking totally relaxed


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Out flat, and totally off with the fairies sleeping away


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Night Diane


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

night Diane



sleep well


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Cassie are you here to watch Darla for the next 10-15mins? I dont think she's up to anything, but i just need to run in to grab some hay. Its only a few km down the road, so i wont be long


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Just checking in everyone! Thanks for watching! Will check back in around 3am! sleep tight miss diane!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

All is well here Jess. She is very quiet and sleeping lots and comfortably tonight. You just sleep through


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

I see that the marestare aunties are watching. So ill sneak in real fast






Back soon!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning all

Off to bed you all go, the night shift has arrived


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Im back!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 23, 2011)

Iam back to, been out food shopping i hate food shopping


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry Renee I have been watching, just haven't been on here been real busy at work, if you ever need me to watch you can shoot me through a text if you like!!





Darla looking very comfy tonight


----------



## Eagle (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks Cassie


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats ok Cassie, i saw that people were still chatting on marestare and watching her, so took the opportunity to zoom in real fast





She's found a new spot to snooze now


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 23, 2011)

Very strange to see a chicken wandering around the stable in the middle of the night (2.10am)..mine wouldnt dream of coming down off the roost incase mr Fox fancied a midnight snack!!..she doesnt look anywhere as uncomfortable as she did yesterday while i was watching


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

It is funny to see the chooks wandering around isnt it. Its a bit cute to see them lined up on the stall fence resting too.

Darla looks so cute curled up like she is at the moment. It almost looks like she has pulled some of the bedding over herself to snuggle in


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

So glad to read that Darla had a better night last night, bless her. Maybe the foal was lying 'sideways' previously, which is what was making her so very uncomfortable?

Sorry I'm not being much help with the watching of late - many things going on here just now (business meetings/family conferences etc) plus the normal farm work, so most of the time I just have a few free minutes to log in to check the cams, but not to post. Hopefully life will return to 'normal' before too long coz I miss having the time for our long chats and discussions!





Have a good day everyone/good night for those of you 'down under'.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Poor girl still cant decide if she wants to be sternal or flat.

She has pretty much laid down the whole night though. Gets up, changes positions, and back down again.

Maybe she's heard that once the baby comes she wont get much sleep LOL


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

A couple of rolls and some flehming (while laying down).

Shes up, change positions and back down again

I better get some dinner ready...


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

night again Diane, and I agree with everyone! we lost all 10 of our chickens ne night to foxes



was very sad, no fresh eggs now... I really don't like foxes, I hate their sound, sounds like a little girl screaming (I get the shivers thinking about it!!)

I'm scared (cos you know me I'm parronoid LOL) that when the foal is born a fox will try get in with the foal, we have had wild dogs attacking calves before





sorry enough about me lol

she is definitely more comfy tonight, still can't believe how much she lies down lol she might beat Suzie's record LOL

good girl Darla, resting up for your Big moment and your FILLY'S big debut into the world!!!





so Jess does your husband work at night? is there anyone who can assist you with the foaling?? if needed?


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2011)

I love seeing the chickens come to visit, so cute! Makes me want to hurry up and get my coop built


----------



## Eagle (Aug 23, 2011)

It is 5.45am so Jessi will be out to feed soon. I hope you got some sleep last night Jessi





I am signing out for a few hours





See ya all later


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for watching everyone!!! The chickens get up during the night because we have a large security light on outside, plus a low light in the stall with Darla...poor things dont know what time it is!!! We do have foxes here,but yall forget that I currently have 7 dogs and 2 cats in my yard!!! The fox wouldnt stand a chance! Im glad that Darla and I both had restfull nights! I love the chickens tho..i never have to clean poo out of the pasture...they take care of it! Going to feed now...yall are the best and marestare is awesome!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Cass he works swing shift...will be back to days nex week (hopefully we will have a foal before then). I do have several friends that live nearby though, and if it just came right down to it my daughter could help. She is only seven yrs old, but very calm and could hold/fetch things! Thanks again everyone!

O- when she finishes eating I am going to let D out for an hour or so before work. I will get pics and test milk/temp then too! Will put her back in before i leave!


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Ph is still 8. Temp is 98.6 and her bag is actually SMALLER this morning!! I wonder if it is from laying down all night? I have noticed before that it is sometimes smaller in the morning than the afternoon?


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Have yall seen my child out in darlas empty stall hamming it up in front of the camera....she thinks she has a new toy. Silly child!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, everyone!





I was up last night a bit and checked on the cam a few times. She didn't seem as active so that baby must have moved into a little more comfy position for her.

Darla just plopped down and is laying sternal in the far side of the stall at 8:30am. I don't think her chicken friends are with her at the moment.

I have only seen a fox dead on the side of the road. Never heard one. They sound like a screaming girl?? yuck.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 23, 2011)

MeganH said:


> They sound like a screaming girl?? yuck.



Yes, it's quite creepy. On a quiet fall or winter night when the air is real clear, they like to get going and where my house sits, the sound echos all around. Freaks my dogs out but the horses are completely not impressed.





I'm bummed I missed the performance by your daughter Jess, LOL!


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they sound like old ladies moaning...really is creepy! I just got the camera logged on at work....it looks terrible. I have to run a few calls this morning..will go by and fix it!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

It's so amazing to see Darla now, then when you come in her stall. she looks like a HUGE horse, then you come in, and it almost looks like a carnival mirror.



She's instantly small again. That must be some GREAT confirmation she has


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh Darla no foal 



 I was sure youd have your new baby by the time i got back today..at least im back in the run to get to watch again


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

She certainly looks more settled than she did a couple of days ago.





Still not too happy on her feet though - how does she move when she's outside Jess, is she still slow or pretty active? It is perfectly possible to have a touch of laminitis without having heat in the feet, and she is pretty shifty footed when in her stable, plus her continual chewing and yawning can indicate pain of some sort. Mares can get an unexpected attack of laminitis close to foaling/at actual foaling, not sure what causes it, but it is not necessarily food related. She also seems to be flucuating somewhat in her temperature, but have no idea what this means or could indicate, if anything?

Hope she will have her foal before too long, then she can relax and take things easy again, bless her.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 23, 2011)

Darla looks unsettled again, lots of yawning and lifting her feet. I wander if you could get her looked at by a vet Jessi just to be safe. Jmho


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

it has been a crazy day at work and i have been away from my desk for most of the day...so glad that d was boring to watch today! Her hooves are being trimmed today. Lets see if that helps. She actually moves very well in the pasture. There are also tons of flies in the barn, and I noticed that (even tho i put fly spray on her) there seem to be ALOT getting on her legs. I am wondering if that has something to do with it? Maybe she is just trying to get the flies off? I bought two more fly traps today and am planning to put them in her stall this afternoon. If those two things dont help then I will def. have the vet come out and check!


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Afternoon udder pic. Temp 99.3. Ph has dropped a little!

o...and darla is out until in the pasture for a while!


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Definite changes!! Yay

The flies could be part of your prob! What sort of fly spray do you use?? Strange question everyone... Would flay spray on the mare hurt the foal if it was "sucking" mum tummy n such?? Just thought of it as I put fly spray on my ponies when they get bad too... Sorry Jess should have put it on my thread :s


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

No prob cass! I have the dumor fly spray. It seems to do ok when i first put it on, but wears off really quickly. I alway wipe her udder off with a baby wipe after i spray her. The flies are HORRIBLE. I spray it on a face brush and put it on her face. I hate to see flies around her eyes.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah Jess, it could well be the flies - on the other hand, do you still have flies around at nights, because it was her seeming to be having foot problems during that very restless night, that caused some of us to think laminitis.

How was she while having her feet trimmed, did she appear uncomfortable at all when standing on one of her front legs while the other was being trimmed - and how were her back ones?

Her udder's looking good - she's progressing.


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd guess at the moment that it is a race between Darla and Rivain, I hope they foal soon!

On the fox issue we have them around here, we've even seen on big mature one tracking across the paddocks




That said after being near murdered by my large appaloosa gelding it seems to have learnt to stay out of the occupied paddocks. I have a mare running with my in foal girls who will happily stomp whatever comes into the paddock when there is a foal around, if a fox approached a foaling mare then my money would be on my cranky mare. But it is one of the other reasons I like to be there when foaling, just in case.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 23, 2011)

Darla is out of her stall now. Hope her trimming goes/went well.

It's been crazy around here today so I am glad nothing serious was going on with any of the horses. I had the cams up and Darla was yawning looking uncomfortable a bit still but not as bad as before.

Now to catch up on the others


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Trimming went well. Her hooves are very dry and very hard. He told me to start using hooflex. She has shed the frogs of both front feet and they are tender where it is growing back....so i think maybe a combonation of that and the flies. in about 2hours my fly trap has caught about 100 flies! I took some cute new pics of D this afternoon. Will post a few later!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 23, 2011)

Good morning/evening iam up and on mare watch


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

Wings said:


> I'd guess at the moment that it is a race between Darla and Rivain, I hope they foal soon!
> 
> On the fox issue we have them around here, we've even seen on big mature one tracking across the paddocks
> 
> ...


Can anyone post Rivain's marestare link?


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2011)

Rivain's not on marestare since she's foaling out in the paddock. She's on my 'Marlanoc Foal Thread' though with lots of pictures.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah Kara, we have tried but not succeeded with Bree going on marestare LOL





oh well maybe next year hey Bree?! LOL

glad Darla was such a good girl for you Jess!! the shedding frogs (LOL sorry sounds SO FUNNY!!!! )

and flies are prob whats making her antsy on her feet.... good girl Darla! won't be long now!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

Wings said:


> Rivain's not on marestare since she's foaling out in the paddock. She's on my 'Marlanoc Foal Thread' though with lots of pictures.


ok, thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

pics from today! the last one is her udder...she was laying down. i love the booty shot. i know she is preggo, but seriously....check out the badonka donk on her!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 23, 2011)

Its looking close now is her boobies getting bigger you think

is that a lump next to the top nipple ?????????


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

no, just her saggy goat udder. it flopped over and looked like a 3rd nipple. maybe i should have named her chandler bing


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

my girl is looking very antsy...


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

off to bed! please call if you need me!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

no worries Jess



I'll keep her up!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

I have her up too, but i am in and out a little bit today getting things done, but i've been checking on her often.

You are lucky you dont have a halter alarm on her Jess lol She'd have you up all night with that laying flat out!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha she would indeed!! Lol she is down so much!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning / Evening all





I am here for a while before I go to my Dad's for the day again.


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

morning Renee!! ok I think we are going to have to start calling you Renee J and Renee Anyssa Park, Renee C

does that work for everyone??


----------



## Eagle (Aug 24, 2011)

It is weird Cassie bc in all my life I have never met another Renee yet here there are several.


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha very true LOL there isn't many Renee's around... lol

ok I won't be able to watch for the next hour have to do end of day procedures...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 24, 2011)

Those chickens do make me chuckle its as if theyr waiting for the big moment..the birthing partners wheres the caps and aprons girls??


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Just checking in! I see that we have more of the same, sternal/flat/sternal with some flehming thrown in....whoa up now. I was going back to bed. may watch for a few now! Thanks for watching everyone!


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

just want to make sure someone is watching before i go back to bed....anyone out there??


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Im here Jess. Have been watching, just not posting much, sorry if you stayed up waiting for someone to answer??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Iv been here all morning to with all the girls up on cam just not posting..they will be on all day until 4.30pm then i have to take my boy to rugby


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

Iam here to watching


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

temp 98.6 ph has dropped to 7.6 and milk taste very sweet (was salty yesterday)


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Darla must be out in her paddock now.. and her chickens must be out watching her lol.

Are you at work, Jess??


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

I am at work! I decided to leave her out to graze for a little while. I will go home in a couple of hours and put her up before it gets too hot!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

What a pretty baby!


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Miss Diane!!! She is beautiful!!!




:wub The "filly fairy" treated you right on this one!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL at filly fairy, Jess.

On Monday we drove 40 minutes to a foot dr for my son only to have to come home because his regular dr hadn't sent the authorization papers like they had said. I get a message on my phone this am saying they wanted to make sure I had made an appointment because last time they called I hadn't made one and they wanted to send the authorization papers. This call never happened.. I never told them I hadn't made an appointment. I called THEM and they assured me they would sent the papers and we were all set. Love how they are trying to blame me.



I get to call them back now though to set it straight





One of Darla's chicken friends is in her stall scraping for food


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Uh oh. Looks like a hen maybe leaving Darla a rooster bullet in the middle of her stall


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 24, 2011)

MeganH said:


> LOL at filly fairy, Jess.
> 
> On Monday we drove 40 minutes to a foot dr for my son only to have to come home because his regular dr hadn't sent the authorization papers like they had said. I get a message on my phone this am saying they wanted to make sure I had made an appointment because last time they called I hadn't made one and they wanted to send the authorization papers. This call never happened.. I never told them I hadn't made an appointment. I called THEM and they assured me they would sent the papers and we were all set. Love how they are trying to blame me.
> 
> ...


Poor you Megan all that way for nothing typical



but on a happy note you must be getting really excited about getting Ricky on the weekend if the weather's good



fingers crossed for you


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I am so excited.



If he doesn't come home during the weekend it should be during the week next week!!








My husband is no carpenter by any means but he did an awesome job on his stables. He was very impressed and excited! heres a picture. There will be two gates for stall doors. The shed it is connected will have the feed, hay and such.







He has already picked out a stallion at the farm Ricky is at that he want's a baby from next year



HE is excited! He'll point to Ricky's stall and then points to "his buddy's" stall


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Megan your barn is very nice!! I am sure that Ricky will be very happy! I am designing my new barn now. How big are your stalls? O...and D is back in her stall now!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! The shelter is about 14x13 and each stall is about 7x9.

Darla is quiet. down sternal. Chickens looking in from the outside


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW!! Your hubby has done an amazing job with the new stables, Megan - brilliant.








Diane, you know how I feel about small people (!) - but your fairy Princess is quite, quite stunning.





Darla seems to have taken herself outside again.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 24, 2011)

> And just because I think she's turning out so nicely -- I'm posting this on 2 threads!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one *fine* filly you have there!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Diane she is such a little angel, well done Granny


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Darla is out to graze for a bit. This is her afternoon udder. PH hasnt dropped anymore. Her udder is much smaller this afternoon. It has been staying up all day. The inside of her back leg is sticky and looks like it is coated in dried milk. Her temp is 99.6. I included a pic of her milk too. Very white with little white flecks in it. I let it dry on my hand for a sec. and it is very sticky. What do yall think??


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

OH YAY Jess, thats great her pH is dropping!! We could be in business real soon!!

Milk down her legs hey!



She must be nice and full and squishing it out when she lays down Her milk is real white too!

My internet seems to have sorted, so ill have her up today


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks renee! I just went out to check on her in the pasture. lots of rolling and belly nudging. It has cooled off this afternoon and she usually doesnt sweat when i let her out in the afternoon, but she was sweating on her neck and on the insides of her back legs...i put he back in her stall just in case!


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

flemhing flehming....i dont know how you spell it but Darla is doing lots of it...and yawning too!!


----------



## little lady (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure sounds promising but these mares will keep you guessing.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

Man those chickens crack me up



there like thay no whats going on there the midwifes keeping a close eye on the expecting mother


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

the chickens are funny. lots of rolling...up / change positions/ back down


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

she still does look restless and breathing heavy does anyone no how long first stage labour can go for


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Mare can turn first stage labour on and off (if they feel threatened etc) for about 3 days.

She's flat out with her eyes open now - but looks quite comfortable.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

My darn internet is playing silly games again. It keeps freezing Darlas cam. With her laying flat so often i have to look real close to see if she is infact sleeping real still or if its frozen lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Renee I have been having issues with my internet aswell grrr kept on freezing suzies cam was very frustrating! I couldn't even get it up on my laptop!!



seems to be working ok now...

very promising Jess!!! I finish work at 2pm today, I will be home painting and doing some other stuff so I will be watching her on n off for you!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

A late night snack and a quick check over


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

yep, a little grumpy tonight are you miss Darla?! not very nice!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 24, 2011)

her cam keeps freezing and jumping for me too


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

yep same here


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh, so its not just my internet!! Good to know.

Although her cam better not drop right when she foals. lol That would be real typical woudnt it!





Hmmm... more straw going down after the check. She must be looking promising


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

yes... Jess do we have an update before you catch some zzzz's??





I wonder if they are having a storm there maybe? cam is really acting up!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 24, 2011)

Jess, you might have to stop then start the feed again on the camera. that helped for me when the camera kept doing that.


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

I stoped it and restarted...i dont know what the problem with it is?? She has been rolling ALOT. She doesnt seem to have leaked anymore milk since this afternoon. Her vulva looked moist when i fed..possibly some discharge. I don't know?!?! She was looking very promising earlier, but now i just dont know?!?


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

lol don't stress Jess, she will have it when she is ready which will be very soon!!get some rest, us aunties are watching and we will let you know of anything!!! she looks pretty settled there now...


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

thats an odd angle for Darla to be lying down!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks cass! I am going to stay up a little while longer..will let yall know when i go to bed!

she's been doing very odd things all afternoon.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 24, 2011)

lots of rolling! oh I 'm so excited!


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

She was rolling alot before i fed her. I interupted it all for dinner.


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

get some sleep Jess, if she has it tonight, it will prob be after 12pm! n you want to be awake! if she does anything before that we wil let you know!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

I am up watching but will go to bed soon. She was really looking promising earlier. She's starting her "lay flat, sternal, flat sternal, get up, switch positions and plop back down" again.


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

yes ma'am cass! i am going to try stopping and restarting the cam again really quick first. see if i can get a better pic! then off to bed. i will check in around midnight! Please Call if you see ANYTHING!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 25, 2011)

Darla oh Darla, you have me guessin what's up. first looks like you are going to have the foal within the hour, then sleeping peacefully



. I sure hope Stormy doesnt take any ponters from her. come on Darla you can do it, filly Filly FILLY!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

She sure is undecided isnt she. Looks promising, and then settles right down again





What are you doing to us Darla!! lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

checking in...back to bed!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

she is all good Jess




we are watching!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

cassie said:


> she is all good Jess
> 
> 
> 
> we are watching!!









We sure are. All quiet on the Darla home front right now


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2011)

Come on Darla! It's your turn now


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

with the cameras do you need to have a light on in the stables or is the camera infer red???


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine is infrared - so no lights on in my stable, keeps them undisturbed





I am checking out for the night from Darla's cam. For some reason my internet doesnt want to run both cameras at once now, so ill just keep Fergies up til i go to bed.


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

no worries Renee!! lol yeah I think they have been talking LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 25, 2011)

Breakfast is late, has Jess over slept??????????

Wakey wakey, rise and shine


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

morning all! temp is 98.8 and ph hasnt dropped any more!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

anyone else haveing problams with the camera picture has gone all fuzzy


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

yup...it is horrible!!! calling my hubby now to see if he can fix it!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

could it be the fan ,,,,,,does darla look very uncomfertable to you


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

I see someone is trying to fix the camera. Darla has been going from sternal to flat again and again. She's sternal looking at her belly/bum right now.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive noticed that looking at her belly wanting to put her head down then looking like she wonts to get up very uncomfortable tonight


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

Jess- I saw you checking Darla at about 12:30. How is she? Does her back end feel soft? Or her belly look to have dropped?


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday we had to drive to the city as I had a doc appt.

I watched her until we left...she was laying down. Came home brought, the camera up

and she was still laying down, just in a different position.

Only time I saw her standing was when you came out to her bedroom to give her an

evening snack and before I went to bed she was laying down again. She didn't seem

super uncomfy so I wasn't alarmed.

Be nice for her to unload her special package, for you though. Make you both happy.

Always uncomfy being pregnant in the hot summer temperatures.


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

She is super soft in the rear end! She has been soft down low, but now seems to be soft and dropped more around her tail head. I dont think she will ever have a super prominent tail head...her booty is to big. But there is definitely a difference! Her poor lil feet are still tender so i just left her in today again. Will let her out for a couple of hours this afternoon.


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

I meant to ask yesterday when we were talking about megan's barn, but i forgot! I am working on the design for my new barn and I wanted to ask everyone...what size are your stalls??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine are 4m x 4m...





Darla was so funny then looking straight into the cam..


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 25, 2011)

4 @ 8x12

3 @ 12x12

2 @ 12x15

1 @ 12x22 ( this is only a stall when the weather is real bad its sort of an aisle way that i have a gate on each end but it works/convenient..)

Most of my minis are the larger size..but even then..sometimes 2/3 will be huddled in the 8x12 stalls.

Only time any doors are closed are feeding time and mid day when they are stalled b/c of heat. For the most part they are out/in 24/7.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

Darla was backed up against the back wall and kicking her belly a few times just now. Now she found a spot to plop down.

I dont know if I answered you about the stall and am too lazy to look back but the shelter is about 14x13 and each stall closes to be about 7x9.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

Our barn was built when we moved here so we had no choice as to how the

interior was set up. It's a big barn with lots of loft space but wasn't

set up by someone that ever thought horses were going to be housed in it.

Michael made the stalls 10x12 as that is what worked with the way the interior

supports were spaced. I'd have preferred them to be 12 x 12 as that was what

they were used to, before we moved here, but these work.

The kids are outside about 12 hours a day depending on the weather. I like them

having space to move around in their bedrooms, in case they have to be kept in

because of ugly rainy or icy weather.

The walls are tongue and groove. Everything is screwed together rather than nailed.

The tongue and groove slides into runners so height can be changed if necessary or

can be removed to combine a stall for foaling. Top rail is stainless steel in case

they are tempted to chew. Floor is conrete so stalls are matted with 3/4" mats.


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's barns.

My two stalls are 4m x 3.6m.

I have future plans for some smaller ones that will only get used by the show horses at night and I have to work witht he existing shed size.

I also have a foaling shed planned as well, hopefully ready by next year! It will have a 3m x 3m open front shelter with a fenced yard, next to it is a 3m x 6m open front shelter for hay feeding and next to that is another 3m x 3m with yard. The idea is I won't remove the girls from their comfort zone but they can still seek privacy and no one can pinch their foals. The 3m x 6m will also have gates I can close to lock everyone in there if I need to.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful Barn Nancy!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Heidi!

Darla thinks that back scratching is _ALRIGHT_.





Any changes today, with her milk?

How is her tail if you lift it up a ways...does she try to clinch

it back down or does it just fall back into place when you let it go?


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

she clenches it...there toward the end did it look like she was having contractions whe i was rubbing her back? she kept tucking her but and arching her back, but i was standing over her so it was hard to tell.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if it's my screen or what but the feed looks somewhat blurry.

It isn't just your feed cause I've noticed it on other's feeds, too.

Sorry, I was watching her tummy but just couldn't tell if she was contracting or not.

Maybe someone else was watching then, too and can tell what they saw.

My experience is that when the tail looses it's resistance, where they can't clamp

it back down again and the butt gets soft you're closing in.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

Jess I was watching and did see her butt tuck down and her back arch. Have you tested her ph?

And that barn is beautiful Nancy!


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

when i went out to check her in the pasture she was laying in her favorite spot. So i went out and sat with her for a bit. she kept nudging her tummy and rolling. I went and changed her water and then sat with her a little while longer. She got up and kept dropping the booty and arching back (like she had to go pee) she finally did go pee, but then she kept doing it. So i brought her in. When i put her in the stall i noticed that her muscles on her back looked bumped up (honestly the first thing thru my mind was that the foals head was there bumpin it up!) so i started rubbing her back there. she really liked it and started swaying side to side, but then did the butt drop back arch a couple of more times too. Oh and lots of flehming the whole time including in the pasture.

ph hadnt dropped any more when i checked it at about 4:30 or 5


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

Jess i dont think shes got long at all to go I thought she might of had it yesterday can the ph levels drop really sudden


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

Miss Diane...your barn is actually alot like what i am planning. i want it to be sort of open air, only maybe have the bottoms of the stalls a little more solid (it gets a little bit colder here than in sunny south central florida!) I was thinking about either 10x10stalls with a 10ft center aisle or 10x12stalls with a 6ft center aisle.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

Diane, I read back a bit to catch up and saw the grandest baby girl's photos.

She is beautiful....Photos are never enough but guess they'll have to do until

October.

Your barn looks very airy/well ventilated and I can imagine that to be necessary

in your climate. Plus be super well constructed. You've a good place to head to

in case of a hurricane. God forbid!

Thanks, Megan.

Ours is a typical Pacific Northwest barn made of cedar.

It is well ventilated with 4 doors to the outside on the main floor and 2 loft doors

that open on each side plus a plexiglass vented window on the back side in BabyZee's

room. There are 2 aisleways of 8 feet and our doors wing in, also. Our vet shakes her

head every time she comes and reminds us that it's not a good idea in case of a fire,

that we'd possibly have to push against a frightened horse..but I prefer them swinging

in, so I can block an escapee, should someone try that. (never experienced it with a mini

but did with big horses when I had a boarder barn)

We actually have a fire alarm in the barn that is hooked to our security system.

Ventilation can't be under rated regardless of where you live.

There is lots of good barn ideas, here on the Forum, that work well for each person.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

Diane I love your barn and shelters. Love all the pictures and descriptions too.

Darla seemed so uncomfortable before you came in to feed her Jess. She was down and rolled a lot, changed positions, bit her belly... she was not happy.


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

hey lucky lodge...i have a question! Where you saying that ph levels can drop fast or asking if they could??? Cause this is my first time testing milk and I would really like to know if it can!


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

Megan.. I saw! She was really looking uncomfortable wasnt she!?! Thank you so much for watching her for me! Ive gotta go straighten up the kitchen really quick and pull the trash can to the road...if anything happens call me!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

jessj said:


> hey lucky lodge...i have a question! Where you saying that ph levels can drop fast or asking if they could??? Cause this is my first time testing milk and I would really like to know if it can!






I was just asking dont no maybe it can


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

Iam here to jess,,,,,,,,,,, because iam in australia will your phone number work for me??????????????


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

You are very welcome. This is much better then watching any of the crap on tv. I keep the cams up and check them through the day.

Darla was pawing the ground a lot and held her tail up before she decided to plop down. Now sternal.

Lots of eyes on her on the marestare forum.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

Diane that is one pretty baby. Very cute big brother too!


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the marestare aunties put up like 7 or 8 pages in three hours last night! So glad there are lots of folks watching on both forums!!! Makes me feel better!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

jenny, I can text Jess, so I'm sure you can atleast do that as well...






she is sounding very interesting!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww... baby and big bro are both adorable!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

hi jess just sent you a text let me no if you get it and how long it took.......


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally Big brother pictures!! and that 2nd picture....you cant help but smile right along with her!! great bloodlines!!

I think we will see a baby in this stall in the next 3 days!!...thats my story and Im sticking with it!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

haha love your story Heidi, and totally agree with it!! LOL

little sis and big bro are gorgeous Diane!!

Jenny if the text didn't work let me know I had to add a few numbers in, but it works and I can send you the number...


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey...ive been thinking about this. I think we need some kind of sign that i can give yall on camera when this blessed event finally happens...you know like a sign for filly...and i guess we should work up a sign for that dirty c word to, although i dont plan to use that sign. What do yall think?


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

jessj said:


> Hey...ive been thinking about this. I think we need some kind of sign that i can give yall on camera when this blessed event finally happens...you know like a sign for filly...and i guess we should work up a sign for that dirty c word to, although i dont plan to use that sign. What do yall think?






did you get my text yet?????????


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

l didnt get a text yet?? when cassie texted me the first time it took FOREVER to come thru! But after that they came thru quickly??? Mare stare aunties said hold up two fingers for filly and one finger for that other word. I think i may like the sign idea better...wow big jerk.. did yall see?


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

2 fingers for filly one for c.....

I have a sign for both, just in case... for Suz.

but I like Dianes idea... but your going to love it really whether its a filly or a c

but we are hoping and praying that you get your little beautiful filly!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

why does everyone wont fillys.....just wondering


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

well I know with me, its my first foal and I don't know if I will breed again, so a nice little mare would be a keeper, Smartie (my stock horse) is my main man! I don't know if I could have two, pony men in my life LOL hehe


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

Jenny this is the number I used and it worked... 001112562232578,


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

I see the midwifes [chooks] ..are on watch


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

cassie said:


> Jenny this is the number I used and it worked... 001112562232578,






cool ill try that ...Oh does it cost more to text to america


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

it does a little bit for me, but not much... cheaper then a phone call


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 25, 2011)

na didnt work phone came up us ...cant send... dont no why


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks! I made a sign. On one side it says filly (written very prettily) on the other side in plain letters it says c-word. Of course i will probably forget the sign in the house...

I will love the little begger either way.


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

it tried to come thru then my phone said my text memory was full and i need to erase some...i only had 3 texts? did the same when cassie sent one.. i wonder if it is because of the international code?


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

hmmm well that number is working fine for me....

Jess, I have my sign already in the stable LOL ready and waiting, maybe you could put yours in there too?


----------



## jessj (Aug 25, 2011)

off to bed for a bit. will check on her in a bit! yall please call if you see anything unusual!


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2011)

Diane pretty much sums up why the filly fairy is in such demand.

Anything I keep has to be above average, I want to put all my 'keeper' foals through the show ring before they go into the breeding herd, so I have to be picky.




Hard when they are so easy to fall in love with! I'm just glad the first one of the season was a keeper!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Darla looking very uncomfortable... Longest I have seen her standing up!!!

Swaying maybe little butt tucks I can see.... Hmmm looking like she wants to lie down then just sways back n forth...


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Darla looking very uncomfortable with her tail in the air...


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

down sternal some fleming attempting to roll...

she is waiting for the night shift to arrive so all aunties are watching!!!





back up...


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm heading to bed.

Hope the next shift is on, watching Darla.

I agree with Cassie that Darla seems very uncomfortable.

She's up, she's down, she switches down positions.

She seemed to be breathing hard so wondering if the 'punkin

might be moving around, into a better position.

Think I'll leave the computer on and check back thruout the

night when I do my wandering about the house.

Night all.


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

night Nancy!! I'm sure Renee and Anna will be here shortly and I am watching!!





now back flat out.....

now back sternal not down long...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 26, 2011)

I am here. Night everyone.

Hello Cassie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 26, 2011)

I didnt mind what I had either was a blessing but having a colt last time made it even more special having a filly this time..the same with your own babies i guess its nice to have one of each or a few in my case 



 not just boys or girls..keeps life interesting


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Renee



glad your here



won't be able to watch for the next hour, end of day procdures... the feeding pony time


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh dear, poor Darla is not at all comfortable. Her feet still seem to be bothering her and she is a bit unbalanced when getting up. She really isn't finding this stage of her pregnancy easy is she.

A few days ago you said that you were going to get your equine vet out to give her the once over if Darla showed no improvement with her feet. Just wondering what he/she said and whether any help was offered?


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 26, 2011)

Is this strange for darla to be laying down so long...hope she;s ok


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 26, 2011)

Darla has been quite comfortable and flat out sleeping for a while now...

I cant watch tonight. We have visitors, so i am not going to be around a lot. But just thought i'd check in.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 26, 2011)

wow darlas up shes been sleeping for hours


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 26, 2011)

still think Darla looks a bit uncomfortable the way shes standing. tail high and a little hunched..poor girl i hope its all over for her soon


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree Lindi!! poor thing really isn't liking the last few weeks of pregnancy!!!



poor Darla!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 26, 2011)

Is darla a maiden mare does anyone no


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

not sure actually Jenny hmmm.... sure we will find out when Jess wakes up


----------



## Eagle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, she is only 4 If I remember correctly


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

hi everyone! I thought that i updated from home?? My post didnt show up. Did the same on marestare...maybe i forgot to hit post? Her temp is 98.7 this morning. Ph is hovering around 7.6 - 7.8 and not dropping any more. She is pretty tender on her right front foot, the others are actually alot better. I did talk to my vet. She didnt actually come out. I didnt realize, but she is having some health issues and is taking some time off right now. I described the situation. She suggested keeping her stalled for a few days to restrict her movement. No pain meds for now, but if this doesnt help she gave me a recommendation for another equine vet.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting her original story miss diane! She seems to be ok just standing, but when she walks she is tender on that foot. Her hooves arent warm at all. I need to take a pic of the bottom of her foot to show you guys. I will try to do that this afternoon.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

my cam is seems to be frozen. i will have to check it.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

It is so hard to see her right now. she looked like she was jerking or wiggling but it may be the cam.. its blurry and squiggly on her


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish she'd move so we could tell what she's doing!


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the morning sun makes her cam blurry.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea I agree. Poor girl seems uncomfortable.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

I have got the back up vet coming by today sometime (he is gonna call when he is close so i dont know what time). I have just gotten nervous...between her feet issues and her udder going back down some, and her STILL not foaling! I think having him actually come and touch her will make me feel better!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

That will be nice to have him check her Jess! Hope it eases any fear for you!

She is up now near the camera. Maybe she's grazing near her food area? She holds her tail up pretty often too.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah Megan, her salt and mineral blocks are under the camera and so is her food dish. I know that her stall is full of hay, but i like to put some nice fresh hay in her food dish for her!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 26, 2011)

I think a vet check is very wise, I know the professionals don't often need to but I ususlly get my girls checked over if i am unsure about anything. Foaling is stressing enough without having any added problems of feet.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

this way too, if i have to make a 2am call he will be familiar with her. hopefully that wont be necessary tho!


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

I told the lady in his office that she was on marestare...i dont think she had heard of it before..she was excited to pull her up! (maybe she will become marestare obsessed like me...then i would pretty much have a vet on standby at all times!)


----------



## Eagle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah i think that is very wise, I gave my vet the link too, luckily he can't speak English bc all the girls on MS pulled up the "cute vet alert"


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to see our girl up and eating this morning.

I got up and checked her every couple hours during the night.

Very glad to hear you've got a back up vet to become aquainted with Darla, before she foals.

It'll make both you more comfortable should you need him during or after the birth.

I had a thought during the night about her feet. Did your farrier check for a digital pulse

on her front feet? If he didn't maybe you could ask the vet to do that?

I am remembering one of my old boarder horses I had years ago - he was like 30 years old. He had some front feet issues and was very uncomfortable on the front end - it wasn't laminitis just some age related issue. My farrier came out and made him pads for his front feet to make him more comfortable.

They were made from that *dense* construction insulation, you can buy at any home improvement store. They were cut just a bit larger than the size of his hooves and duck taped on. -- The duck tape was used only on the hoof area and not above the coronet band.

That old guy felt so good after you could tell it provided him a lot of comfort - like someone had brought him his favorite pair of slippers.





Anyway, just a thought....of something that might make Darla more comfy until she is thru carrying this pregnancy.

I'll be gone for a few hours this afternoon to go take a granddaughter to lunch for her birthday but will be back on duty after.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

going to meet the vet now!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

jessj said:


> going to meet the vet now!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Jess,

If you get this before the vet arrives.....

While the doc is there maybe he could check her teeth?

Good time while he's there to see if she'd shed the appropriate

caps to allow her adult teeth to come in.

Save a vet check later on, maybe.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

The vet confirmed what i thought it was. Her frogs are tender. He padded and wrapped them. He told me to use baby diapers when i take them off and re-pad them!!! I can't wait for someone new to pop her cam up just in time to see me diapering her feet!!!



No banamine. He doesnt think she needs it right now. He pulled blood for a coggins so i wont have to go back for that. He said that it is hard to tell how far away from foaling she is. All of the crazy things that she has been doing can be the onset of labor...or it could just mean the foal is laying in an uncomfortable position, or that she is a little colicy. He did say that she has very good conformation and that he really doesnt think she will have any trouble foaling...so that makes me feel better!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 26, 2011)

jessj said:


> The vet confirmed what i thought it was. Her frogs are tender. He padded and wrapped them. He told me to use baby diapers when i take them off and re-pad them!!! I can't wait for someone new to pop her cam up just in time to see me diapering her feet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No banamine. He doesnt think she needs it right now. He pulled blood for a coggins so i wont have to go back for that. He said that it is hard to tell how far away from foaling she is. All of the crazy things that she has been doing can be the onset of labor...or it could just mean the foal is laying in an uncomfortable position, or that she is a little colicy. He did say that she has very good conformation and that he really doesnt think she will have any trouble foaling...so that makes me feel better!


Yah!



i am so glad to hear she is going to be ok. I'm sure the Dr out has given everyone a peace of mind now! Poor Darla, but having that foal would take some weight off her too.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Yah!
> 
> 
> 
> i am so glad to hear she is going to be ok. I'm sure the Dr out has given everyone a peace of mind now! Poor Darla, but having that foal would take some weight off her too.



I agree!!! Let's go ahead and get some of that "extra weight" off!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

o... and while he was there, she had a small amount of discharge from her vulva. it had no smell and he said it could be from labor or just a small urinary thing. She had dried milk on the insides of her back legs again too!! He said that could be a labor thing or just a horomonal thing.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! D is out to graze for a few hours. Her temp is 99.7 and ph is 7.8. Here are a few pics from this afternoon! They are her milk. her udder, and her leg with the dried milk on it. The vet didnt think it was a big deal that she seems to be loosing so much milk. i am gonna do another post below this with a pic of her udder from a couple of days ago and today.


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

The first pic is from 8-22 and the second is today 8-26. I havent seen her streaming milk. I have seen drops of milk on her teats. I dont know if she is squishing it out when she is laying down or???? What do yall think? Like i said, the vet wasnt concerned about it (and i showed him the pics) but it seems like alot to me!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

hmmm, it seems not as full doesn't it...




will be interested to see what the others think...



I'm sure everything is fine though!


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm glad the vet visit went smoothly.

She does look like she's lost some size, but I've noticed a lot of the stabled horses seem to shift the size of their udder a lot more then the paddocked ones, maybe that's all it is?


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

D is back in for the night! I gave her some extra time since she has been cooped up for a few days!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

good idea Jess, let her get that foal into position!! how is she looking?


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

very uncomfortable...up and down ALOT!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

hmmm...


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

marestare aunties dont think it will be tonight, but i dont know...she is going up and down alot. anybody here watching got an opinion???


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi jess, just checking in on your girl again. Im glad shes back...the mommy chicken and her little band of babies were starting to look much too comfy!!

Poor darla, she doesnt know what to think of her new fashion-ista shoes. She just looks so uncomfy when she tries to lay down...isnt it hard when we try to do the right thing for our animals but "they" dont understand its in their best interrest.

I hope your wait isnt too much longer and you will soon have your little "bundle"


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

She seems super uncomfortable and is taking a long time to eat. Lots of up and downs. Tail held up a little very often. She seems so ready and is having such a rough time. I really hope for her sake it is very soon!


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks heidi! I hinted on peanuts thread...but i havent seen any new Cam pics lately...having withdrawls here!

I know Megan! I feel so bad for her!! And what is up with the non stop scratching???


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

SHe has scratched her neck/face a lot today!


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

I fed her almost 2 hours ago! she ate for a bit then laid down for a while then was very uncomfortable and kept going up and down and has just come back to check her food. She has been scratching ALOT today too??? the vet actually mentioned to me that if she act like she is in labor then stops and eats then goes back to it that is actually a good sign of labor, because horses with colic or an uncomfortably positioned foal usually wont eat...have yall ever noticed or observed that?


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

suzie does it occassionally to me Jess, gets me all excited then nothing... lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I'd have to say yes. Horses off their grain give me heart failure -- as colic is the first thing I think of, along with ulcers. Makes me nervous until they get back on their feed.
> 
> She seems a bit more active tonight which I find encouraging -- since her inactivity had me quite worried about her. She's walking around -- slowly -- but moving, and I am much happier to see that, than her just laying around the last few days.



Me too!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

She is up a lot more then normal and actually moving around. Is that a bum scratch I see??


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

was at first...i dont think her booty is actually touching the wall now. I am off to bed soon, but will check back often!


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

no worried Jess we are here





glad to see Darla up n moving better now!



good work mum!


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

just got a call that said she looks close! what has our girl been doing??


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

oh really?! haven't noticed anything unusual will have to check marestare now...


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

She has been up and down alot since i started watching. just now she was pawing her bedding... very interesting.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 27, 2011)

Just a quicky as I am in the car. I am very glad to se Darla improving, she seems a little more mobile. I am off to take my Dad to the airport.

Darla is down resting.

See ya all soon


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

no worries Renee!! hope your Dad has a good flight back home!! I'm sure you loved having him there wiith you!!




Bye Dad!



lol

well she is very stretched out, n uncomfy worth watching, but she has tricked us before LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

praying for your dad a safe flight renee!!! everytime i start thinking it is safe to go back to bed she does something interesting... come on D...make up your mind girl!


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

gonna restart the cam real quick..be right back!


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

am about to fall asleep in my chair! please call if she starts looking serious again.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 27, 2011)

Still watching her whilst on the motoway.

I find it strange that her pain seems to get worse at night and mid morning!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 27, 2011)

So funny at 2.14 am,,she was having a scratch and wobbled the chickens off there roosting spot 



 meany..oh one hung on and refused to move..she does still look very sore on her hooves bless her hope they get better soon

shes having another go now at shaking the other chicken off


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all just got home from work no babys yet a see........what has darla got on her feet i most of missed some thing whats wrong with darlas feet


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm glad you managed to get the vet to call in Jess, it always helps for the vet to 'meet' a mare before foaling, to get a general picture and to have a chat with the owner.





I know you said the 'blood for coggins', but will he be checking it for any other possible 'problems' as in a higher than normal white blood count etc?

Also I'm a little suprised that he put down her discharge and milk running as probable labour indications when Darla has been showing these 'symptoms' since very shortly after you got her. It may well be that they are of no consequence, but Darla simply cannot have been showing indications of labour for that length of time?

May I suggest that first thing Monday morning you contact the vet's office again and ask them to hurry through the blood tests, then if they come back clear for any bacterial/viral infections, then perhaps testing a urine sample and taking a swab of the discharge might be the next step.

I am not suggesting that anything is wrong with Darla - her 'behaviour' over the last few weeks may just be how she is when in the latter stages of pregnancy, but for her sake I would be leaving no stone unturned in trying to find out what is causing her symptoms or alternatively, getting complete and totally satifactory 'results' to show that, how she is behaving, is completely normal for her.





If the vet's office now has Darla up on cam for occasional viewing, then maybe someone there will spot something 'unusual' in her behaviour and will offer some suggestions?

Really hoping that Darla produces her little baby soon and so gets some relief from her troubling symptoms, bless her.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 27, 2011)

Well Jess, I got up in the wee hours for a few minutes and checked on a few girls and your little one was standing and looked like she had more weight on her front legs than she usually does...she was walking more than I have seen her in the past.

Looks like shes outside enjoying some fresh air. Im on my way to give a few baths this AM and do a few bridle paths.

hey, you know me...Im in no position to ask for photos but if you have time...i would love to see how your vet put on her diaper shoes...maybe a couple close ups. I have an idea how its done but would be interrested in how the vet has you do it.Just in case one of my knuckle heads needs something like it. Thanks and will check back later on Darla. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 27, 2011)

Dont see Darla only a fuzzy screen 



 hope all is ok


----------



## MeganH (Aug 27, 2011)

I was about to post the same. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry everyone...i threw the breaker to shut off the fountain in my goldfish pond so that i could clean it and apparently it shut off the camera too! Heidi i plan to bath Darla today too! The vet didnt use a diaper, he used some kind of sponge thing, but he said that a diaper would be better when i redo it today. I will take pics of the current wraps and of the one that i attempt! He told me to basically turn it inside out and put the absorbent part next to her hoof with the diaper doubled for extra padding. Oops...she just came in looking for water..she likes that bucket better than the big one outside! I didnt put it back in her stall yet! Better go do that!


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

hubby is doing it...that bucket is heavy! anyways...what i was saying was he told me to make sure that the diaper comes up enough to cover her heel bulbs too then wrap it with elasticon. (sp?) He wants me to change it today, just to check it then after that only every 2-3days.


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

going to give D a bath and diaper her feet....



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Aug 27, 2011)

Darla really looks like a full size horse due to the cam angle then you come in Jess with your long legs and you look like a giant





Darla really didn't want to go out


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL...i think that is the first time in my 5ft tall life i have been called long legged!!! Diapering horse feet is not much fun. they arent pretty but they are on there. Size newborn fits great. I left her in my yard to dry for a bit and she was belly biting and booty scratching on the fence. I always use mane and tail, but this time i got cowboy magic shampoo and i LOVED it! She was so shiny and soft! And it rinses really well! I use aussie 3 minute miracle on her mane and tail and that really makes it nice and soft too. Her tail head looks more prominent this afternoon and her booty muscles seem to have dropped some more.


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

oh! i almost forgot...her ph STILL hasnt dropped. it was at 7.8 just now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 27, 2011)

Im a major Cowboy Magic Fan.....the detangler works great on my own mop too!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

and i forgot to take more pics! i will get my husband to help me take some in a little while. I will be gone for a while this afternoon. Going to visit with my MIL. I will let yall know before i leave.

I have used the detangler on dogs before...works great on them too!


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

When I went out to braid Darla's tail i noticed that she has clear discharge from her vulva again. Do you guys wrap the tail with vet wrap when the "blessed event" starts?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 27, 2011)

Is her hooha swollen, red or loose at all?


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

it is swollen and loose, but not red yet. when she was laying down earlier the whole thing was gaped open. Leaving for my mother in laws in a few minutes. Please call if she look like she is in labor! Thanks, Jess


----------



## MeganH (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll be watching, Jess. Sorry to hear about your MIL and hope you have a nice visit.


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

I am back home now! Thanks for watching our girl!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 27, 2011)

Does Darla look like she is breathing heavier than usual or is it just me?


----------



## jessj (Aug 27, 2011)

Its hard to tell because she always seems to be breathing hard! She is doing alot of up/down/up/down. showing some other signs too like flehming, looking at tummy, tail swishing. Her vulva looked swollen and loose when i checked her earlier and she REALLY did not want me touching it. But then again she has given us all these symptoms before and produced nothing! I really think she just likes my sleep deprived zombie look!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 27, 2011)

Bless your heart I know it's hard and exhausting, but it will be worth it when you have that little foal


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

Headed to bed! Please call if i am needed!


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

about to leave for church. will have my phone on vibrate! her sides looked funny when i put her back up!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 28, 2011)

I see Darla is up looking out her stall right now.

I haven't been able to watch the girls today.. we went and got Ricochet!! I posted pictures in a thread: HERE

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

Darla's stomach muscles look funny today...what do yall think? (it shows better in the second pic)


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 28, 2011)

I can definately see the difference, but not sure what it means. hopefully someone else will know.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

don't know what it means either sorry Jess, maybe you could do some pics from behind? n in front??

how is her udder looking now?


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

both of those pics are from today...when i got home from church and saw her i honestly started looking around on the ground for a foal! I will try to get som pics from front and behind, but it is getting dark and she is up for tonight...may be tomorrow before i can get them. Her udder hasnt filled back up and gotten huge again, but hasnt gone down anymore either. I dont know what is going on with this silly mare.


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

have yall noticed that we seem to have a pattern forming with the mares???

First we had Lindy Loo and Dinky Doo (filly)

Then Miss Heidi and Cam (colt)

Then Bree and Rivians (filly)

and Finally Renee and Fergie(colt)

So Darla if we are gonna claim the next filly you REALLY need to get your booty in gear!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

haha unless Ashanti sneaks in, I reckon Darla will be the next to go... or unless Suzie does!!







ROFL not likely!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

or Stormy...


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

haha thats right!! Stormy could surprise us all!!






na I reckon Darla will be the next to go!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 28, 2011)

Darla seems very restless tonight. A lot of up and down.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

Darla looks quite relaxed down sternal resting... all is good


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor you Jess all this not knowing and guessing games..its horrible for you and poor Cassie too..I do feel so sorry for you both its so very wearing and you start to question if there is a foal in there or not..I was like that the first time round with my mare..its hard work becoming a granny and alot of worry and sleepless nights 



 but really will be all worth it when your baby arrives 



 then its just LOVE 



 and you forget all the slepless nights and worrying and can once again sleep through the night without all that on your mind knowing mum will be there to take good care of her baby..stay positive wont be much longer for you and poor Darla..shes going to love her new baby when it comes


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Lindi Jess!! Darla can't keep you waiting too much longer now!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Lindi and Cassie, Jess! Not much longer and Darla is counting the days too!

She is down flat resting right now.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Darla very uncomfortable this morning..up down up down 



 bless her


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I guess she will foal in her own time. Mare stare has really really helped...at least now i am only anxious for a foal, before i was anxious for a foal and sleep deprived!





I am leaving her in again today, When I leave her out all day she over does it then her feet hurt all night. I will just let her out for a while this afternoon. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes good idea Jess..she could do without the extra stress of sore feet to cope with..the joys of pregnancy


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

I know youv been away today Jess and i dont mean to worry you at all but Iv been watching Darla for a good few hours..shes made no attempt to munch on her hay at all..is she eating her dinner/breakfast??..maybe a sign shes getting closer or could be something else..has anyone else seen her munching??

I see the chickens in her feed bowl and alot of yawning from miss Darla


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

shes been standing sinse my last post but still no munching


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

She's been standing for a while. I went out to check Ricky and when I came back she is still standing. She looks uncomfortable in the rear end. and looked like she clinched her but down a little.. but it could be the camera angle and the way she is changing weight from foot to foot.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Shes at her drinking bucket again..but iv noticed there are no poops either 



 they could be hiding under the straw


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

shes resting now laying down flat out 



 maybe shes missing you


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

I ran by and checked on her a little bit ago. There was one poo hiding in the stray. There was still a bit of her breakfast left and it didnt look like she has eaten any of her hay from this morning (it is under the camera so you cant really see it). She has been doing alot of belly biting and yawning since i got back to my desk. Have yall noticed that?


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

ps... How's little Ricky doing today Megan??


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

I've noticed lots of BIG yawns lol.. tail swishing too. She just gently put her foot in her food bowl and lifted it out.

Ricky is doing good! If I squat and make kisses and call him he comes for scratches.

I am worried about his feed tho so we are going to get a new kind tonight, Purina Equine Junior (theres a thread on the board I posted about it). I'll start slowly mixing it in with his current grain and switch him over. He seems like he needs more nutrients and I bet once he gets it he will be a little more lively. He doesn't 'play' much. I have only seen him run around about 2-3 times. He sure does love scratches.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

I bet hes going to be really spoiled 



 no point having them if you dont..glad your enjoying him Megan 





 

Still no munching going on with Darla..just wondering why shes not interested in her food..even when my mare was in active labour she was still munching before and after..I know theyr all different..just an observation


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

That makes me feel good, Diane!

The feed his is on now is grain and it is produced locally. I just don't think it's got what he needs and can't find anyone else who feeds it to their horses! I was going to switch him to the 16% protein from the same company but I think it would be better for him to get on the Equine Junior. Can't wait to see how it helps him!

What feed do you feed your mature horses now?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Some of my stallions look a bit thin after their "season" this year, so I'm increasing their Mini Feed to see if that will do it without the Ultium. [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Well Im off to bed..been watching Darla most of the day Jess..seriously shes not eaten enough to feed a sparrow let alone herself..think maybe shes not feeling so good today..have you seen any foal movements??..Im just concerned 




 ..shes not looking happy and not eating enough


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

d is eating her dinner now. her feet seem more tender again so i'm not going to let her out this afternoon. her ph hasnt dropped, but her temp is about 1/2 a degree lower than it normally is this time of day.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

if she doesn't foal in the next few days Jess n continues not eating, I would be just a little concerned... suzie occassionally saves her food for later.... but otherwise will eat it all...

can you still feel the foal moving?!

I'll have her up most of my day, and will let you know if she does anything unusual...


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

very little fetal movement. she ate most of her dinner. she only left some of the alfalfa pellets. She does tend to leave them for later.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

thats good that she ate most of her dinner Jess


----------



## jmejemima (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm having a hard time believing that her feet are sore from shedding her frogs. I've never had a horse be sore from this and now it seems worse than it was.

Just my observations.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad she is eating again. I see her empty feed bowl in her stall there atm





You could possibly speak to your vet about gestational laminitis. I have had a mare here that i had to cut the protein/sugars from her feed for her last 3 months of pregnancy because she got real sore. No heat or anything in her feet, and she wasnt even overly heavy. It can be caused by a few things in late pregnancy - obviously increased weight gain being one of them, but also the hormones relaxing the tendons/coronary band etc which in turn can allow movement = inflamation = laminitis. Also, it can be caused by a uterine or placental infection or thickened placenta, which after an ultrasound, was what we discovered was the cause of my little mares case. She went on antibiotics to clear the infection and ensure the foal didnt get infected and become sickly. We also put her on regumate, as at that time she was only 9months along, and was starting to bag up, so we were worried about abortion (which can also happen with placental infections).

I dont mean to worry you, it could be something as simple as giving her some pain relief, but if she keeps up the being miserable, and so sore, then i would at least mention it to your vet and get his opionion on it





With Darla, it could be a simple cause, like your upping her feed recently to increase her weight gain. She may just need a little less protein to help her along (which wont help the weight gain, but should help the feet).


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

haha Diane!

I agree Jamie, none of my horses have ever been effected this bad by shedding their frogs... she really hasn't been having a good late pregnancy... but we know Jess that you are caring for her brilliantly! and doing a great job!





Renee has given you some really great info as well... can you get another vet to give you a second opinion? we don't want to stress you out, but we just want to make sure Darla is happy n healthy


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

I know that it seems like she is really tender but it really is the frogs. He checked the entire rest of her hoof and she was fine, but the second that you touch the frog she flinches and jerks her hoof. She was actually doing a little better, but i think that I left her out too long yesterday and she is feeling tender again today. If she isnt a little better by tomorrow afternoon i am going to call him and ask again about giving her something for pain. The next time i rewrap her feet i need to take a pic of the frogs for yall.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

Did you feel the foal moving? How has the movement changed in the past weeks? if at all?


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

There used to be entire soccer games in there, but just little kicks this week. I thought i felt the baby for a minute, but i think it was just her muscle when she shifted her weight. I see that she has made another poo for me to clean up....dooty calls!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

So glad shes had shes eaten her food..was worried yesterday 



 a watched kettle i guess..not always good to watch them so closely..some excellent points made though and something to look into a little more closely maybe..always better to be safe than sorry..hope it all gets sorted out for you very soon and you can relax once again and just enjoy her.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 30, 2011)

Less foal movement is perfectly normal as she gets closer and it runs out of room in there. Especially if its in "diving" position ready to be born





C'mon Darla, lets get this show on the road and have this baby!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to agree that any normal shedding of the frogs (or even having to cut one back for some medical reason) never causes that much pain in a foot/feet, especially if, as with Darla, the feet are well padded and she is on soft bedding and out on a grass field. But laminitis can be caused by so many internal infections (without heat in the feet), that it is always wise to look more closely at any possible cause for painful feet especially as this long has passed with no improvement.

Have the blood tests results come back yet - am presuming that your vet was testing for more than the Coggins that he suggested? I would not be getting any pain meds for Darla without further tests to rule out any possible infections, so perhaps you could hurry the vet up with those results?

Really hoping that Darla can be helped to feel more comfortable soon, she really is having a difficult time with this pregnancy poor girl.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

Good point Anna about the blood tests, they should be in by now. I would think that with Darla's udder going up and down and her small tummy that the vet would want to test for Mastitis and check her oestrogen levels too, especially as we don't know if she is 11 months or 9 !!

I personally would be quite upset to see one of my mares in this condition and to be brushed off by a vet with the excuse that she is in labour. Mares DO NOT go into labour for weeks.

I am not a vet but I do not think that sore frogs (wrapped and on a soft bed) can cause this much pain,every muscle in her body is tense.

Jess I really am praying that you will get a second opinion as no foal is worth putting a mare through this much. JMHO


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

I totally agree wth Renee n Anna, we dnt want to stress you out Jess or upset you, but maybe you could get a second opinion... I know I call my vet if anything at all is wrong with my ponies....

hoping n praying that you get some results back n we can help miss Darla, she is having quite a rough late pregnancy,,, poor girl


----------



## jessj (Aug 30, 2011)

Darla's temp is 98.6* (same as usual for this time of day). Her ph is still 7.8, but her milk tastes sweet. My daughter says really really sweet. I had just brushed my teeth and had an allergic reaction yesterday, so the inside of my mouth is covered in blisters but it tasted sweet to me as well. There was a fresh poo in her stall when i fed her about 30 minutes ago and it looks like i see another fresh poo now.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

Lots of good ponts raised and its great that we can all see Darla and make suggestions and hopefully raise big question marks in your head Jess dont you think ??..only wish I had this sort of help and support with my best friend (my dog) that died a very sudden and painfull death last year of a gastric torsion 



 ..I new the signs to look for but sadly didnt pick up on it early enough to help her in time..Im sure your worried sick about all thats going on with Darla atm but we are all here expressing our concerns to genuinely try help you both


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

I just read on MS that you have called the vet again, I can't tell you glad I am Jess. I normally write a list of things to tell my vet so that I don't forget anything, sometimes the smallest detail can help the vet understand the problem. I would tell him everything that has happened since she arrived. Her strange udder shape to start with, the wasp episode, her spraying milk and then stopping etc

I wish you all the best, you and Darla are in my prayers.

Hugs Renee


----------



## jessj (Aug 30, 2011)

The vet stopped back by and looked at her again. This time when we took the wraps off one of her feet was draining and had a smell. He said that there was probably an abcess in the frog and that it is now draining. He wanted me to leave the wraps off for a few hours this afternoon then clean and rewrap the front. He gave me a tube of oral banamine for pain and told me to keep in touch and let me know how she is doing. She should FINALLY be getting some relief! He still doesn't think laminitis or founder. If this doesnt help then he will come back and xray just to be sure. He didnt have his sonogram machine with him, but if we still dont have a baby in another couple of weeks we will do a sonogram to be sure that she actually is in foal and not just having some sort of horomonal thing causing her to have an udder. I wonder how long it will take the banamine to kick in??? I am ready for this girl to have some relief!

ps.. he and his staff watched her on mare stare for a while before he came, so he could see how she was acting. Its a good thing too because as soon as he got here she acted fine. She just walked around with almost no limp at all...the silly little thing!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope Darla gets some relief from the meds!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 30, 2011)

A COUPLE OF WEEKS!! Sorry but i think there needs to be something done before a couple weeks... when maybe she foals!! What did he say about blood work...did he test it for anything!! not to sound too harsh but really the coggins test that the vet did means ZERO...heck I dont pull coggins on all my horses yearly...thats the last thing that poor Darla needs.IMO Banamine...thats only going to relief a little discomfort for a period of time ...ITS NOT REALLY GETTING TO THE SOURCE OF THE PROBLEM.

Jess, I know you want this baby but like Renee says...no foal is worth putting this mare through this much. Sorry but stop testing the milk and playing with her udder and get a vet out that will actually try to get to the source of her discomfort!! Not just give her a dang aspirin!Something is going on here AND ITS NOT YOUR FAULT....please Im not blaming you at all....you've been seeking advice and helping Darla as much as you can but the dang vet should be a little more on the ball!!Sorry about the rant...

Heidi


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

Well said Heidi..its what we'r all thinking..Poor Darla cant put up with that pain any longer and its not fair on you either Jess having to stand by and watch 



 Get a second opinion and lets see some action rather than words


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

here here heidi and Lindi, Jess we love you too much n Darla to see either of you hurting did the vet give you a poultice to help drain the rest of the absess out? did he give you the blood results back?? did he try n feel the foal moving at alll? I would definit;ey get a second opinion JMHO but I wouldn't want to risk it....

thats good about her milk tasting sweet, I will be able to watch for some periods during the day,,,

hope your able to get sone REAL answers,

Cassie


----------



## jessj (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, I am going to try to say this without hurting anyone's feelings. Myself, my vet, and my farrier are all here. We can see, touch, and feel her in person. We are following what we think is the best course of action for her. If you don't like what you see, then please stop watching. I put Darla on marestare so that I could have extra eyes on her to help monitor her for signs of labor when I am not able to watch her or when I am sleeping. NOT to be ganged up on about her care. I have had more than one person call me and be ugly to me on the phone, and I am seriously starting to regret the decision to make her cam public. If you only want to critisize then please dont hit the reply button and move on to the next thread. That being said, I really do appreciate all of you who are watching so that I can get some sleep. Jess


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 30, 2011)

1 through 6 thats perfect Diane....really informative and helpful advice. I really appreciated your post too b/c its for any one w/a pet that is sick.We live w/our animals and see them day in and day out and unless we spell everything out to the vet its hard for them to diagnose. Vets arent magicians...the more we can tell them the more they will check and be able to help. But i do think that Jess's vet is dropping the ball.

Jess you are not hurting my feelings...Im a little tougher than that... but if a few feelings get hurt so be it!! Darlas feelings are whats important.

As I said before I do not blame you at all..you are doing great w/her....but maybe you are being a little too nice to your vet...time to kick ask and get some answers!! Starting w/ 1 thru 6 w/Dianes post!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I guess I'm not going to be very popular here. I think everyone's frustration is showing, and we need to focus on Darla and be positive in our approach to her care.
> 
> Jess, this is not your fault. We all know this is a new mare to you, without much history to go on, and you have been doing what you would normally do for a pregnant mare. I cannot say that you are not doing everything you can for Darla, because I think your trying very hard. I know you love her, and I'm pleased that you took the time to get the vet out a second time. I'm also glad that he found something wrong with her this time, and is PARTIALLY treating it. But, I think you deserve MORE from the vet than he is giving. The VETS are letting you and Darla down, and you're paying for it, so insist that you want some answers -- and want them soon.
> 
> ...



Diane I totally agree with everything you are saying





Jess we are not trying to upset you or put down your care of Darla!!

that is the last thing we want to do!!!

we love you n Darla so much and want to help the both of you out!

I'm sorry if what I said has offended you believe me I certainly didn't mean for it too.... I have had horses with absesses and my vet had a poultice on for over a week! with antibiotics to clear up anything nasty, now I know darla is pregnant Dah LOL

but still I'm sure there must be something else your vet could give,

I would honestly get a second opinion, we don't want you or Darla to get hurt and have both your best interests at heart believe me!

I know you are sick of this, I am here with you... she can't keep you waiting too much longer honey, we are here watching with you and are so thankful that you have her up on marestare!

we want to make sure that Darla has the best pregnancy and foaling possible and think that something more could be done for her...

I am really sorry if our comments are hurting you it is not intended...

I am as new to this as you are so if you don't want to listen to me thats fine I understand but please listen to Diane, Anna and Renee (both LOL)

they have so much knowledge under their belt and can offer so much advice!!

I will be watching your gorgeous girl today/ tonight for you my friend, get some sleep you must be exhausted! I will text if I see anything,

hoping n praying that Darla settles down and has a good final pregnancy and foaling, I know she is going to give you the most beautiful FILLY ever n you will be so happy!!





love you so much

Cassie


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

oh n I just wanted to add, I can't believe that someone would ring you up and be nasty about your care of Darla,! how horrible!!

you are caring for her so well, its your vet I believe that is letting you n Darla down,

Have a good night sleep Jess

we are watching your sweet girl

JMHO

Love Cassie


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

a post from Jess on marestare please pray for her mother in law!!

"I just got word that they are rushing my mother in law to the e.r. I am putting Darla back in her stall now...please call if she looks very serious, otherwise i will try to check updates from my cell. thanks everyone and please pray for us."

we are watching Darla for you Jess just consentrate on your family at the moment





p.s VERY WHITE MILK I see YAY won't be long now Jess!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

Darla has been standing for quite a while now!



she msut be feeling pretty good!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 30, 2011)

Cassie was that pee or cow pies?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 30, 2011)

Come On Darla let's have this little filly for your momma!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 30, 2011)

Just caught up on the thread. Sending prayers for Jess's MIL.


----------



## jessj (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers and for watching my girl everyone. My mother in law has terminal cancer. It is in her liver and bones. She gets really jaundiced, but tonight was dizzy, confused, and had slurred speach as well. They are admitting her and running more tests and we should know more tomorrow. They are able to keep her more comfortable in the hospital. She is really an amazing lady. She puts all of her faith in God, and He has really touched her. The doctors gave her 3months to live....but that was over two years ago. So thanks again for your prayers...they really mean alot. Darla is feeling much more comfortable tonight. We got her feet rewrapped and gave her another dose of pain meds. She had two poops in her stall, but they were both solid.

On a side note... did yall notice while i was in there that my new barn cat Charlotte FINALLY actually found the barn?!? Also for the chicken fan club...i really have to post a pic tomorrow. one of our hens occasionally lays double yolk eggs, but the one that i got today was HUGE! You really Have to see the pic!

I am posting a pic below of her milk from this afternoon. Going to bed now..it has been a very long day. I will check on D again in a bit. Thanks again for watching her for me!


----------



## Wings (Aug 31, 2011)

It is very hard watching a family member int hat sort of situation. I lost a grandfather a few years ago to terminal cancer and I must say it was harder watching him go then when my grandmother died suddenly a year later.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

glad that they have kept you MIL in hospital, praying that they ind out whats wrong and she recovers!!

what an awesome Lady!! she must be such an inspiration for you!!

and what a great example of how big and strong our God is!! and for her to have such faith in Him!! please give her a hug from me! knowing that she has faith in Christ makes me feel so much more relieved about her situation knowing that she has peace that only comes from our Father in Heaven!





have a good night sleep Jess, I will try n keep our lovely girl up as much as possible!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm also sending prayers for you MIL Jess, what a great lady!





Please keep us informed on her progress, really hoping that her Faith will again carry her through, but maybe God has decided that He needs her at his side now.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 31, 2011)

Iam so sorry to hear about your MIL....You must be a mess with whats going on and stressing about darla as

well please keep your chin up were all hear for you



jenny


----------



## little lady (Aug 31, 2011)

Thoughts & prayers for your MIL. Glad to see Darla feeling better. Love watching your chickens!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 31, 2011)

The fan had somehow gotten knocked in front of the camera. I ran home to fix it and it is a little better now anyway. i will work on it more this afternoon. darla's vulva is even looser today. her tummy seems to have dropped more too, but cant get it to show in pics....darn slimming dark colored horse! she kept nudging her tummy so i stuck my hand there thinking i would feel a little hoof. Instead her tummy felt tight and she pinned her ears at me!!! Did yall see that? It was like she thought I was causing the ouchie! my mother in law is home now and they are trying to keep her comfortable. Thanks for all of the prayers!

ps. i gave D some more hay while i was out there and she is happily munching away now!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 31, 2011)

She definitely has been up a lot more then before the meds. SO glad for that!

I am praying for your MIL and family, Jess. Hope she is more comfortable now.

I added more pics and a video of little Ricky today on his thread




I have to come up with his registered name! blah!


----------



## jessj (Aug 31, 2011)

darla's milk this afternoon (since she has been leaking some the vet advised to go ahead and freeze some just in case) the color isnt great in the pics. It isnt bright white or yellow, but kind of an off white (but closer to white)


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Jess, just doing some catching up on this thread.

I am SO sorry to hear about your MIL. I pray she is comfortable and feeling better again now that she is home. It would be awful to watch someone go through that. Sounds like she is an incredibly strong and inspirational woman, and has beaten the odds so far!!

Wow, Darlas milk looks like its straight from a cow in those photos LOL

Has the pH started to drop again yet?

And has she filled back up again to be leaking?

I think its wize that you are freezing some to give the foal. If she is leaking a lot then its best to have it on hand, as she may have lost all the "good stuff" once bubs arrives.

Sounds like Darla is a lot more comfortable now. You must be so relieved. The pain killers are doing the trick by the sound of it.

I do hope she foals soon. It will take some extra pressure off those sore feet, and keep her mind off them too ofcourse, with her new little bundle to love


----------



## jessj (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Renee. I just checked her milk again and it is STILL at 7.8! We really think that with all of the up and down she was doing that she probably just expressed some of her milk. I only saw a couple of drops of milk on her teats, but several times i saw dried milk on her back legs. Her udder also looked slightly smaller. But in the last several days her milk has gotten VERY white! So we decided to freeze some just in case she did leak more. Thanks everyone for watching!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh ok. Im glad she isnt leaking too much then. That stuff is too precious to be all over her legs!!



lol

White milk is a good sign, SURELY that pH will drop soon and she can get down to business!!

I see her hoohar is relaxing (i think i saw that in a post a page or two back???). Hows her butt? Softening around the tail head too? I have a few mares that clam up when i poke at their rear ends, so i get a brush and brush it and run it fairly quickly down the curve past the tail and down the back of the leg, and watch it all wobble away behind the brush LOL

C'mon miss Darla!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats really good advice Renee



I'm going to try it on Suz LOL darla comfortable. nothing really to report lol hope your sleeping Jess


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 1, 2011)

wow thats a lot of milk


----------



## wildoak (Sep 1, 2011)

Haven't posted much, but I've been watching your girl off and on. We had a mare down with an abscess a couple of years ago (long story, she'd had surgery on her other hind, was crippled, and the abscess just put her on the ground). Vet had her on antibiotics, pain relief, you name it for weeks and nothing helped. I found something called Thrush Off - look up www.well-horse.com for info. I emailed the company and the farrier who produces it actually called me. It's very different than the normal thrush remedies. Per his directions, we mixed it with sugar & gauze strips, packed her foot and wrapped it for a short time, several days in a row. Within a couple of days she was walking again and never looked back. It's all natural, not caustic and should be fine for a pregnant mare. It literally saved my mare's life. Sure worth a try if you are dealing with abscesses.

Jan


----------



## jessj (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Jan! She is on banamine and antibiotics, but still waiting to see if it helps.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 1, 2011)

We did the banamine/bute and antibiotics too, and were just so frustrated to see no real improvement. I had to order the Thrush Off, didn't find it locally but it's a good thing to have on hand. Valley Vet and HorseHealth USA both carry it. And I know it's for thrush



but it sure worked on her abscess.

Jan


----------



## jessj (Sep 1, 2011)

I have some thrush stuff, but i dont think it is that kind..i think i have the abosorbine kind. I will look it up!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know if this is really "far fetched" but is it possible that on top of the painful frogs, and uncomfortable pregos that she maybe is just antsy to get out of the stall? Jess you mentioned before that she likes to get out. ???? I have a mare and a filly (mother and daughter, imagine that!



) That both hate to be stalled by themselves, dont know what I am going to do next year for babies and marestare for her! The mare is the one that lost her filly at birth a few weeks ago



. (which is why I am so CRAZY



with Stormy.

Anyways, They pace around, and get fidgety so much in the stall...... Just a thought??????





Jess, Does she act the same way in her pasture?


----------



## jessj (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope...in the pasture she is really laid back. She just slowly ambles around grazing with the occasional stop to lay down for a bit and rest. I hate stalling her all day, but i think it is best for her feet right now and with my mother in law being so sick my father in law cant run by the house and check on her for me every hour or so. Poor girl..maybe it will all be better for her soon!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 1, 2011)

Hows darla going today any change yet Jess


----------



## jessj (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry everyone..D is in for the night now. My mother in law is not doing well at all. I will probably be at their house all night. It is less than 5minutes away. I cant watch the camera from there but can check updates. If she looks serious please call or text. Thanks jess


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 1, 2011)

jessj said:


> Sorry everyone..D is in for the night now. My mother in law is not doing well at all. I will probably be at their house all night. It is less than 5minutes away. I cant watch the camera from there but can check updates. If she looks serious please call or text. Thanks jess


So sorry Jess, prayers headed your way.Darla looks nice and settled in, and is eating her dinner.


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

praying that your mother in law, is ok, and that she is in peace





hope your able to get some sleep tonight Jess


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 1, 2011)

we will be all watching miss D for you dont worry


----------



## jessj (Sep 2, 2011)

I am home now. Gave her some banamine, she seemed to be having some pain from foot. I am going to try to sleep for a while, but will check back in a bit. We are setting up hospice for my mother in law tomorrow, so it will be a long day.

thanks for watching everyone.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 2, 2011)

Darlas cam wont come up for me anyone else having problams


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> Darlas cam wont come up for me anyone else having problams


Not sure when you posted this, but ill answer now anyway lol

Its working for me. Darla is laying flat snoozing with a chicken doing her housework lol

Ooops - now shes up- changed positions and back down sternal


----------



## jessj (Sep 3, 2011)

Darla had her weekly bath this morning. I soaked her foot with epsom salts too, before i rewrapped. Her right foot is 100% better. Her left still has a little ways to go, but is also looking MUCH better! She wandered to the far end of her pasture this morning for the first time in over a week. We are supposed to have rain here for the next 3 days...perfect for foaling!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 3, 2011)

jessj said:


> Darla had her weekly bath this morning. I soaked her foot with epsom salts too, before i rewrapped. Her right foot is 100% better. Her left still has a little ways to go, but is also looking MUCH better! She wandered to the far end of her pasture this morning for the first time in over a week. We are supposed to have rain here for the next 3 days...perfect for foaling!


She is so shiny and beautiful! I say tonight is her night, clean, feeling better, rain, good milk, long weekend, come on girl you can do it!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 3, 2011)

Well of course she's going to foal for you tonight!!

IT IS AFTER ALL "LABOR" DAY WEEKEND!!


----------



## jessj (Sep 3, 2011)

I have what i think is wonderful news!!!!

Darla's morning temp today was 98.8...her afternoon temp was 98.9!!! (afternoon temp is usually around 99.8 or so). Also on her ph, my strips jump from 7.2 to 7.8 and the color seems to be somewhere in the middle! Yay Progress!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 3, 2011)

jessj said:


> I have what i think is wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Darla's morning temp today was 98.8...her afternoon temp was 98.9!!! (afternoon temp is usually around 99.8 or so). Also on her ph, my strips jump from 7.2 to 7.8 and the color seems to be somewhere in the middle! Yay Progress!!!


Yah Darla!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh yay! I have just been checking through Darlas thread to see how she is going (i havent been online for a few days) and im so excited to hear the progress!!





I am sorry to hear your MIL is still so unwell. My thoughts are with her, and all of you that love and are supporting her through this.


----------



## jessj (Sep 5, 2011)

Darla's afternoon ph has dropped some more!! it is between 6.8 - 7.2! Morning temp was 98.9 and afternoon is 99.1!!!


----------



## little lady (Sep 5, 2011)

Uh Oh!


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

thats very exciting for you Jess

won't be long now!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 5, 2011)

cant be much long yer,,,,, have you got any recent photos of her


----------



## MeganH (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

we definitley need some new photos Jess!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

Jess, I have been reading all the posts but not had them much time over the past week to watch any of the cams. Just tuned in to Darla and watched her for a while. I'm sorry but I really can't see any improvement in her feet or her movement. She still seems to be in considerable pain and also very stiff, even unbalanced when she manages to get up, plus she has difficulty in getting back down again.

Did your vet say how long to use the banamine before contacting him again? And did you ever get the results of the blood tests - sorry I might have missed you post where you posted the results!

Regardless on how she is progressing towards foaling, I do feel that another opinion as to her other problems would be a good idea for Darla's sake.





I know you want the best for her and are doing all you can, but pehaps now is the time to chivvy up your vets for some answers.


----------



## jessj (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Anna. I dont mean this to sound rude. I am no longer commenting on Darla's feet on this thread. The last time I did there were people who were quite rude. Rest assured that she is recieving very good care. This is her foaling thread and foaling comments are what i am adding to it. I have too much stress in other areas of my life right now, to add to it here. Thanks! Jess


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 6, 2011)

Personally I think it is rude Jess.. Anna was politly asking if Darla had any problems further to her blood results..we are all concerned that what we are seeing in Darla is a pony in pain..nobody was ganging up on either you as you suggested in an earlier post..its not about you..we were expressing our concerns as it is a message/discusion board about Darla..i think your burying your head in the sand..i havnt posted on your thread as you did ask anyone that didnt like what they saw to just move on..Iv done just that as i certainly dont like what i see.. but i do still watch poor Darla and like Anna i feel she still looks like a pony that is in alot of discomfort and something should to be done..I for one would not let my pony suffer for this long..Im supprised you have..appolgies if you dont like what iv written..Im just being honest and its only my oppinion but for goodness sake we are all here actively seeking and taking on board advice from people who have far more years of experiance than we do in the general welfare and breeding of miniature ponies..isnt that what this is all about


----------



## jessj (Sep 6, 2011)

LIndy. At this moment in my life I am doing all that I can for Darla. I was told yesterday that my mother in law has 2-3days to live. As i said before i dont need stress from anyone else pointing out how rude i am being. If you dont like it, then dont read or watch. No one is forcing you to, And by the way...after the posts that were made several days ago i had MANY members call/text/pm me to apologize for the bahavior of others on the forum. I appreciate advice when it is given to me in a respectful manner. But I will not be bullied into tests and procedures that at this time neither myself or my vet think are necessary.


----------



## jessj (Sep 6, 2011)

I also want to add that I do want to thank everyone who is respectfully watching and giving advice. Also thank you to everyone who is praying for our family. We really need it right now.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 6, 2011)

I am very sorry that you feel bullied and I also am very sorry for you personal problems. I send prayers for your family.

There are many things that I would like to say about Darla and your care but I won't waste my time. This you say is Darla's "foaling thread" so I will say that I do not believe that she is about to foal any time soon if at all. I do hope for your sake that I am wrong as it is obvious that you want a foal.

I pray for Darla.


----------



## New mini (Sep 6, 2011)

Just want to add my prayers and hugs at this time for both you and your family. I think you are doing the best for Darla right now and hope that all works out for her too.


----------



## TRUE PICK (Sep 6, 2011)

try to remember Jess, That HE will not give you more than you can handle. It is the most stressful thing to have to endure terminal illness of a family member. Stressfull for the entire family and those around you. You are focussing on your m.i.l. and I feel that this is where you are needed most at this time. I also am praying for your family.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 6, 2011)

I too am sending prayers to your family. I think you and your family are under alot of stress and Im sorry you are going through this. Terminal illnesses do affect the whole family and all around them.

I do hope no one call/text/pm you and apologized for any of my behavior or comments concerning Darlas health...this is her thread !!I still stand by what I posted and still think you want to do the right thing but sometimes only hear what you want to hear. Im like that too at times but have learned that the truth does hurt at times and at first I do take offense but then in the end have learned to eat a lot of crow...it doesnt always taste good but in the end Im usually glad I ate it!! Hope you and your vet can help Darla feel better soon!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

I meant no offense Jess, in fact I nursed my own Mother through 4 years of Alheimers (sp?) at home, so I do know quite a bit about the strains and stresses of terminal illness. But it did not stop me having concerns about the other people and animals that needed me during all that time.

I have never stopped saying prayers for you, your hubby, your MIL and other members of your family at this difficult time, but this is also Darla's thread and at the beginning you asked for our help and advice from when you first thought it might be possible that she was in foal. I'm just expressing my concerns and will be keeping Darla in my prayers as well.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 6, 2011)

Any updates Jess?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

Jess, I send you my deepest condolences.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 7, 2011)

Sending my deepest condolences jess, to you and your family.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2011)

So very sorry to hear the news of your Mother-in-Law's passing Jess.

Please accept my sincere and heartfelt sympathies. Will be saying prayers for you, your Hubby and the family.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 7, 2011)

So Sorry you guys are going through this right now, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 7, 2011)

My deepest condolences for your loss. Sending (((((HUGS)))) to you and your family during this time.


----------



## New mini (Sep 7, 2011)

My condolences on the passing of your MIL this morning


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 7, 2011)

Jess. I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother in law





May she rest in peace.


----------



## wendi (Sep 8, 2011)

Jess and family~ I would first like to send my condolences and though we miss them when they go I Pray God gives you Peace in knowing that Mom is Healthy and Happy now...and we will all be reunited one day.

As for Darla, I have been watching her since she came on and can see that she is in much pain as I am sure your well aware of. I know that it must break your heart as it does anyone that watches her with you but with everything else you are going through right now in your Life I was wondering if maybe there was a Large Veterinary Hospital that might take her run some tests and watch her and possibly train students at the same time with the exception that she is returned after she foals and is treated for whatever the problem turns out to be,which I believe with all my heart it is more than what the Vet diagnosed.

This all just happens to be at a very stressful time in your Life unfortunatley for Darla and yourself and I really believe that there are enough people that would even donate twards her vet bill if there was one through Marestare and otherwise.

The banamine if it hasn't already will have some very bad side effects if continued to be used daily on her kidney's and liver and then of course there is the foal to concider. Bute would also have bad effects with stomach and ulcer's so its kind of a lose ,lose situation and I hate to see Darla and yourself to have to go through that.

I am up just about every night ALL night and that little mare is in ALOT of pain,constantly. I don't believe its only her foot at all, its all of them and possibly a whole lot more.

I am not bashing or telling you in any way what to do as GOD knows I have had my share of mishaps in my Life but I am one to at least try to make suggestions when I can IF they might help and this is just one of them. Sometimes's so many things are going on at the same time we don't have time to think at all for ourselve's but I have actually been in a strange situation with a cow and a hospital did just that for me





Your all in my PRAYER'S and I wish the Best for your Family in this time of grieving and definitley for the best outcome for your little mare Darla and her foal.......

GOD BLESS~ Wendi


----------



## wildoak (Sep 8, 2011)

So sorry about your MIL.... I know it's a difficult time for you and your family.

Jan


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 8, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your MIL jess, sending big hugs


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, Wendi..Hope all is well...glad you decided to come on board.Im sure Jess will appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## wendi (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey girl ,ty!~ I know they have alot going on but that poor girl NEVER gets a good sleep with the pain she is in. She also seems to be trying to roll on her back alot which can be a sign of positioning which also concerns me

I was just trying to think of ideas which could help everyone out including Darla, it just breaks my heart, I've been watching her since she came on.....

I saw where some blood work was done? but haven't seen what the resuls were unless she isn't posting them ......... I dunno Well, maybe we willl get an update soon...she such a sweet little mare you can tell and so young to have to go through this with her first pregnancy





I hope I didn't offend with my post as it wasn't put there to offend but rather to offer a suggestion......and along with a few people that prabably know nothing about horse's,there are ALOT of people on these site's that are very "Horse savy" that will offer and/or appreciate an opinion/suggestion when baffled...

I know I would ,but everyone is different.... I'm here for the animal,thats all



If she were mine she would be heading to a Hospital for observation and tests,x rays and ultra sounds,this could be a rotated coffin bone,laminitis or even worse a breech foal.......but "SOMETHING" is not right and I'm just worried for all involved exspecially Darla.


----------



## wendi (Sep 9, 2011)

Another lonnnnnnnng night.....I'm glad I found this thread to post because Darla DID NOT sleep at all from all the pain she is in. I don't know how she is going to have any strength left for pushing when the time really does come.





I hope Jess is reading her posts as I was reading back on the posts to see when this started and she really started showing signs Aug.21st..... that foal may not be in a good possition along with whateer else is giving her all this pain.

All that fleming is from pain ,she constantly has her mouth open even when laying down...........the stiff legs,the stretching of her neck.......she showing alot of signs that shes in pain poor girl. I sure hope this is all over for her soon because as much as I DON'T want to watch I can't help but worry about her and her foal.......


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 9, 2011)

Here Here 



 ..Im sorry Jess Im not having a go at you whatsoever and I know your under alot of stress but please please look at the poor pony in a different light..she is suffering and like Wendi I too watch her as you know..no body is forcing me to watch i know that.. I do it because I enjoy watching them all not just Darla..she wasnt always like this..you came as we all do looking for support and to share experiances and was happy to ask and take advice before she got like this..now Im concerned and so are alot of other watchers ..you just tell us to mind our own buisiness and if we dont like it dont watch !!..we all have a connection with these ponies we watch day in day out waiting to see them produce a new life..because we enjoy it and try to be extra eyes when their carers are so tired they need to sleep..Im sure this will fall on deaf ears as everyone elses messages of concern have but surely by now you must have a very large question mark in your head..Im praying for Darla along with everyone else thats CARES that you as her soul carer takes some serious action very soon so she can live her life once again without constant pain


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not sure if Jess is still reading this thread maybe bc she is just too busy /tired with her personal problems or maybe she just doesn't want to hear our thoughts but this is what Jess wrote on MS to explain Darla's VERY painful night:

I think she may have been sore from her foot. She walked ALOT yesterday and I have been reducing her pain meds. She really enjoyed her day out. I will probably rewrap her foot and let her out again today. We will be at home until later in the afternoon. Her ph hasn't dropped. Still 7.2.



Jess, I know you don't care what I think but I still REALLY believe that Darla should be sent to a clinic with mini experience for treatment.


----------



## wendi (Sep 9, 2011)

Another thing you might concider since you've only had her a short time is

*Endophyte Fescue Toxicity*
​


*I can't help but think of anything that might help.......here is a link for the 5 main signs.*
​


http://www.ruralheritage.com/vet_clinic/fescue.htm​


----------



## wendi (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know who is still watching but for GOD'S sake,I think this gal needs help....I swear sometimes she is pushing and it leads me to believe there is a good chance that that foal "might" be in a bad possition and IF it happens to be breech,and noone Home she could lose them both .I noticed people including Jess who thought on more than one occassion that she WAS in labor and that was a month ago..... If it's in the correct possition then all "should" go well and whatever it is causing all her discomfort is definitley something else which I believe is a bit more than jsut an abcess..

Has anyone talked with Jess today?? no posts as to her where abouts or if anyone is close enough with a NUMBER to call just incase we need them??? I can't remember and can't find that post either. Well, I will keep posting as to what I see anyways so she is aware when she finally reads them.

Darla's stall is open she came back in and she doesn't even want to go back out now




Wish those chickens would leave her alone........I'd be having me some chicken soup if I were there grrrr (PS~ hope the foal doesn't eat their poop like foals love to do) ~Bless her Heart~


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 9, 2011)

Been watching for a bit...seems to have no energy to do anything or maybe just too sore.


----------



## wendi (Sep 9, 2011)

OK, so for anyone that would like to know.............After a little research with a friend we discovered that Family and friends will gather at the Talladega Funeral Home this evening ,Friday from 6 to 8 pm and the service's will be help tomorrow,Saturday at 1 pm so they will prabably be tied up for most of Saturday and most of today as it seems too. I hope Jess leaves a number incase there was an emergency with Darla for those days and times.

I would assume that today she is at work or spending time with her hub's family...but since noone has any other number to reach ,I am sure she will be loaded with messages~ Darla has finally left the stall at a snails pace once again and I hope she doesn't get in trouble out of eyes view.


----------



## wendi (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like Darla has been captured and brought in for the night.......maybe we will get an update before they head out~

It looked again like she was trying to Pee in the upper right hand corner but never really see anything come out.

She sure does show signs of Laminitis but would need an Xray to determine so.....and it would make sense because early onset of it would have not been present and it has come on since she has been with Jess and I just don't see it getting any better which would be the case if it were an abcess.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont think there will be any up date news posted here - think Jess has given up responding to our posts either because she doesn't want to accept our suggestions or because she just cant face the fact - or see - that there is anything wrong with Darla (apart from one sore foot)

I have just gone back to read the first few pages of this topic. 7th August was when Jess posted to say Darla had been having 'funny turns' during the day. Most folk thought that she might be moving to foal, but I am wondering if something went wrong then with the foal as Darla went steadily downhill, healthwise, from then on.

Page 4 (I think) has some pictures already showing Darla's 'posture' looking uncomfortable, but if you scroll on to the very last pictures, taken two weeks before those above, you will see that her 'posture' is very different and much more normal. So I would have said that Darla has been ill since 7th August and has been getting steadily worse since them - that's an awful long time!

I'm not going to suggest that anyone disturbs the family at this sad time, but might it be possible for someone living in that area to find out where Jess lives, and perhaps later next week they could phone and ask to call in for a visit? Do we have anyone living in the area?

I also think it strange that Darla came to Jess with a pretty advanced udder and that approx two weeks after her arrival, Jess could express milk, and yet still no foal? Also there was the discharge that appeared soon after this. IMO all this happening at around the same time must point to something having gone 'wrong' with the foal. This could have triggered the laminitis (trauma/internal shock etc can trigger laminitis - it does not have to be 'overfeeding') So apart from her feet, the possible internal infection could be badly affecting her now and causing her this distressing pain.


----------



## jessj (Sep 9, 2011)

Would whoever is leaving rude messages on my voicemail please stop. Moderator please close this thread.


----------

